# Dreht euch nicht um, der Erzklau geht um!



## Cebasto (26. Januar 2009)

Folgende Situation: Ein Spieler nähert sich einem Saroniterzfeld, will dieses abbauen, wird aber von einem Mob angegriffen, dem sich
kurz danach noch zwei willige Kumpel hinzu gesellen. Der Spieler kämpft wacker und schlägt die drei Angreifer kurz und klein.
Sein Erz aber, obwohl er quasi draufgestanden hatte, ist verschwunden!

Meine Fragen jetzt: Wie soll ein Spieler damit umgehen? 

- Das Schicksal akzeptieren, angefressen aber hilflos mit den 
  Schultern zucken? 
- Ticket gegen Unbekannt schreiben? 
- "So ist das Leben" seufzen und durch Resignation das ganze zu einem "Kavaliersdelikt"
   werden lassen? 
- Kann man überhaupt etwas dagegen tun? 
- Und wenn ja, 

- was?

Cebasto

Bitte jetzt schon um einen "Neulingsbonus" falls dieses Thema schon milliardenmal diskutiert wurde^^


----------



## Cyrus_the_Virus (26. Januar 2009)

steht auf irgendeinem erz ein name? '"gepachtet von".... ich glaube nicht, also ship happens.


----------



## ambrador (26. Januar 2009)

Öhm ...

ich glaube nicht, dass gilt: "Wer's zuerst sieht, dem gehört es!"

Es ist zwar nicht nett, aber die Spielmechanik ist genau so ausgelegt, dass (seit Patch 3.0.8) derjenige alles bekommt, der zuerst draufhaut und dabei nicht vom Mob gestört wird ... 

Es ist also weder Schicksal, noch ein Delikt, noch eines Tickets wert und auch nichts wogegen man etwas tun müsste.

Beim nächsten Mob-Erz bist du halt schneller ... und mal abgesehen davon: Saronit gibts echt wie Sand am Meer.


----------



## Cebasto (26. Januar 2009)

Cyrus_the_Virus schrieb:


> steht auf irgendeinem erz ein name? '"gepachtet von".... ich glaube nicht, also ship happens.



Das ist keine Frage des Besitzes, eher eine des Anstandes. Wie auch immer, Deine Antwort lautet dann wohl: Nein, man
kann/soll nichts dagegen machen.

Ceb


----------



## rengaw6 (26. Januar 2009)

ambrador schrieb:


> Öhm ...
> 
> ich glaube nicht, dass gilt: "Wer's zuerst sieht, dem gehört es!"
> 
> ...




Sry aber so ist das Leben...
Wobei man in anderen Fällen doch etwas machen kann! z.B. Mobstealing, Daylie bei den Söhnen Hodris. Q-Item auf toten Wrog angewendet, dem Vieh hinterhergelaufen bis der mob erschien, 3 mal von nem Shaddowpriest weggeschnappt (und das wirklich nur um mich zu ärgern!) Schnell ein ticket geschrieben. Und siehe da 10 sek nachdem mich der GM angewispert hat is der typ aber sowas von schnell auf sein 60er mount rauf und wechgeflogen xD Es gibt halt doch noch ab und zu gerechtigkeit und anständige GM´s  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## WeRkO (26. Januar 2009)

Wenns nen Ally ist verfolg ich ihn übers ganze Gebiet bis ich ihn habe und ganken kann....
Bei der Horde, hmm, entweder flame ich ihn oder lass ihn in RUhe, kommt auf meine Stimmung an


----------



## Bärsärk (26. Januar 2009)

Das ist wirklich wohl Pech.


----------



## ambrador (26. Januar 2009)

Was heißt "Anstand" in WoW?

Wenn ich sehe wie ein Mitglied der gegnerischen Fraktion beim Erzabbauen (vorzugsweise Titanerz) gestört wird, ist es mir eine große Freude ihm beim Ninja-Erzen mit einem fröhlichen "/lol" alles Gute im Kampf gegen die Mobs zu wünschen.

Es war mir ebenso eine große Freude bösen Feinden (besonders Hexenmeistern) beim Leveln im WoTLK die Quest-Ziele zu klauen ... am Besten, wenn sie schon vorher wussten, dass *ich* die Gegner spontan taggen kann )

Normale Anstandsregeln gelten in WoW überhaupt nicht. Es ist ein SPIEL, in dem Zwergenschurken mit Kühen wetteifern. Ich würde eher sagen: Wer bei jedem Pups nach der Ticket-Polizei schreit, hat ein gewisses Problem damit, Spielwelt und eches Leben auseinanderzuhalten.


----------



## Aku T. (26. Januar 2009)

Auch wenn´s ein Spiel ist - ich verhalte mich da in mancherlei Hinsicht schon so, wie ich mich auch im RL verhalte. Dazu gehört halt auch, dass ich Leuten, die ganz offensichtlich auf einem Erzbrocken stehend Mobs bekämpfen, nicht die Brocken unter den Füßen weg kloppe. Das ist einfach ein gieriges, unfreundliches Verhalten und für mich scheint es dann auch sofort so, dass diese Leute auch im RL ziemlich egoistische, unfreundliche Typen sein müssen....

Nur weil man im Spiel anonym ist, muss man sich ja nicht gleich wie der letzte Trottel benehmen.


----------



## Vitany2910 (26. Januar 2009)

"wer zuerst kommt, mahlt zuerst".... leider ist das hier die devise. ich persönlich finde es auch eine sauerei, aber machen kannst du dagegen leider nichts.


----------



## Bigfeet (26. Januar 2009)

da schreib ich direkt ein ticket, wobei natürlich von vorteil ist den namen des räubers zu kennen.
was noch fast abscheulicher war, wenn man am abbauen war und sich da noch jemand zugesellt und mit draufkloppt. da war ich so frei das autolooten zu unterbrechen und einfach solange zu looten bis der blödmann freiwillig abgezogen ist.
wenn die das schon unterbinden wollen das man sich das gegenseitig räubert, dann sollte man vielleicht mal drüber nachdenken des wie beim mob zu machen und das erz mit dem ersten schlag zu tappen, ist im normalfall immer möglich bevor der erste mob dich schlägt.


----------



## Lamatard (26. Januar 2009)

JO , es ist nur ein Spiel . Ich habe diese Situationen schon häufig erlebt.....
Wenn jemand von meiner Fraktion dort schlägt flieg ich weiter, wenns nen Allie war hab ich versucht ihm das abzuluchsen.

So ist das Spiel ... Oft genug haben Leute mir es vor der Nase wggeschneppt weil man noch mit mobs beschäftigt war ...
*Es ist deins wenns im Inventar ist nicht eher .... *

so ist das Spiel ...

Wenn einer von meiner Fraktion, obwohl ich auf der Mine stehe, die erze unter den Füßen wegklaut, weil klar das ich es haben möchte,
dann nehm ich ihn dankend in meine Ignor Liste auf, kann er nur hoffen.das er nie nen Heiler für Irgendwas braucht....
Vor dem Patch , da man etwas mit abbauen berschäftigt ist, bin ich weggerant(dudu), wenn ich mobs hatte, dann konnt man glück haben und er war noch da und nun selbst mit den
mobs beschäftigt war


----------



## rengaw6 (26. Januar 2009)

@ ambrador

Ich schreibe bestimmt nciht wegen jedem scheiss ein ticket, auch wenns um Q-items geht die beispielsweise Mamuts droppen oder so... (kann ja sein das er/sie leder farmen willl 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

)
Aber wenns darum geht mich aktiv zu stören und "meine" Q-mobs umzuhauen welche nur durch mein aktives handel erscheinen ist das eine störung die ich nicht hinnehmen muß! Ließ mal die bestimmung durch die du wohl etwas übereifrig runtergescrollt und alles mit "ich akzeptiere" quitiert hast ^^

LG


----------



## Cebasto (26. Januar 2009)

ambrador schrieb:


> Normale Anstandsregeln gelten in WoW überhaupt nicht.



Das möchte ich bestreiten. Nach wie vor sagen die meisten Spieler "bitte" und "danke" und sind
bemüht, freundlich, zuvorkommend und hilfsbereit zu sein.
Habe ich richtig verstanden, dass Du Erzklau völlig in Ordnung findest?

Ceb


----------



## Lidiria (26. Januar 2009)

Aku schrieb:


> Auch wenn´s ein Spiel ist - ich verhalte mich da in mancherlei Hinsicht schon so, wie ich mich auch im RL verhalte. Dazu gehört halt auch, dass ich Leuten, die ganz offensichtlich auf einem Erzbrocken stehend Mobs bekämpfen, nicht die Brocken unter den Füßen weg kloppe. Das ist einfach ein gieriges, unfreundliches Verhalten und für mich scheint es dann auch sofort so, dass diese Leute auch im RL ziemlich egoistische, unfreundliche Typen sein müssen....
> 
> Nur weil man im Spiel anonym ist, muss man sich ja nicht gleich wie der letzte Trottel benehmen.



Genau meine Meinung 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Oren Ishii (26. Januar 2009)

Tickettieren....verdacht auf bot "der fliegt nu schon die ganze zeit im kreis und farmed die erze"

Wirst lachen in sicher 30% der Fälle morgends um 6:00 rum ist es nen GliXXXX-Bot der da seine Runden zieht und die haben keinen Anstand...Flugmount und Routing Addons machens denen halt auchnoch einfach.

Früher hätt ich gesagt musst halt mehr ausdauer haben als die...aber mehr ausdauer alsn Bot iss schwer 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Shadeja (26. Januar 2009)

Es ist erschreckend wie viele dieser Antworten hier genau so sind wie es leider in WoW an der Tagesordnung ist.
Ohhh, nein ich finde das ganz und gar nicht in Ordnung wenn jemand das Erz nimmt um das ich grade kämpfe.
Aber wenn mir das passiert dann bringt es nichts sich darüber aufzuregen oder demjenigen eine verbale Maulschelle
zu verpassen. Die Antwort ist dann meistens genauso wie die Beiträge hier. Einfach zum kotzen.
Was soll's. Ich jedenfalls lasse dem das Erz der es zuerst gesehen hat. Denn ich weiß es gibt auch noch Menschen hier in WoW 
die nicht so sind wie viele dieser Antworten es vermuten lassen und
was ich nicht will was andere mir tun das füg ich auch nicht den anderen zu.

Oh ja, und ich freu mich schon auf eure fiesen Antworten.


----------



## bkeleanor (26. Januar 2009)

genau dieses situation hatte ich mal...als jäger ist das zwar nicht so ein thema da einfach das pet auf den angreifer geschickt werden kann, aber wenn es mehrere sind bleibt einem nichts anderes überig als zu kämpfen.

wie du sagtest stand ich auch direkt auf der erzader und hab von da aus geschossen. da flog ein fraktionskumpel her und startete wacker mit dem abbau des erzes. um auf mich aufmerksam zu machen und da es ja schnell gehen musste ist mir nichts anderes eingefallen als "assi". aber es hat wirklung gezeigt der fraktionskumpel entschuldigte sich bei mir für den abbau und ich entschuldigte mich bei ihm für das "assi" und wir gingen beide fröhlich unseres weges.


----------



## Kiligen (26. Januar 2009)

Nope kannst nix gegen tun, machs wie ich such dir ein Gebiet wo kein Schwein das farmt, was du farmst.
Also bei mir klappt das Wunderbar viel Titan, viel Saronit.


----------



## Laeknishendr (26. Januar 2009)

Man kann dagegen absolut nichts machen.
Es ist, wie schon Voroposter schrieben, eine Frage des Anstandes innheralb der Fraktion.

Wenn der Gegner es klaut, dann ist es ja was anderes und man kann nur hoffen auf einem PvP Realm zu sein 

Fakt ist, daß Ingame Betrug erlaubt ist. Steht, glaube ich, sogar in der ersten Anleitung des Spiels WoW. So gehört es dazu eine eigene, soziale Dynamik zu entwickeln und da gehört eben auch unlauteres Handeln und Betrug dazu. Wie im wahren Leben halt, RL 2.0.


----------



## Quyrill (26. Januar 2009)

Also mir ist zum Glück noch nicht all zu oft das Erz vor der kämpfenden Nase weg geschnappt worden. Was wohl daran liegt dass ich auf einem RP-Server spiele und dort die Leute in der Regel doch noch einen Tick mehr Anstand besitzen. 
Und wenn doch - was solls - drei Flugminuten weiter liegt doch eh der nächste Steinhaufen...


----------



## siberian (26. Januar 2009)

ambrador schrieb:


> Was heißt "Anstand" in WoW?
> 
> Wenn ich sehe wie ein Mitglied der gegnerischen Fraktion beim Erzabbauen (vorzugsweise Titanerz) gestört wird, ist es mir eine große Freude ihm beim Ninja-Erzen mit einem fröhlichen "/lol" alles Gute im Kampf gegen die Mobs zu wünschen.
> 
> ...


Leute wie du sind am Niedergang der WOW Community schuld. Auch wenns nur ein Spiel ist kann man ja wenigstens die minimalen Anstandsregeln einhalten und muss sich nicht wie der letzte asoziale Proll aufführen. Ich habe früher bei besonders krassen Fällen auch mal mit Gildenmembern des Betreffenden diskutiert. Wenns eine einigermassen respektierte Gilde war, bekamen die Typen auf diesem Weg was zu hören.


----------



## Sirendar (26. Januar 2009)

Hallo zusammen,

wie verhält es sich in Phasing Gebieten?

Ein Kollege hatte ein ähnliches Problem und ist sich 100% sicher das kein anderer Spieler in der Umgebung war.
Kann es sein, dass Spieler in anderen "Phasen" das selbe Erz sehen und es abbauen können? 
Das würde dann ja erklären warum kein Bandit ausgemacht werden konnte. :-)

- Ich kann mir nur schwer vorstellen das man seine eigene Erz Phase bekommt.

Viele Grüße,
Sirendar


----------



## Aku T. (26. Januar 2009)

Ich glaube, ich habe das auch schon so erlebt, also das mit dem Phasing. Die Erze sind meiner Meinung nach in allen Phasen gleichzeitig vorhanden. Wenn es der Spieler in Phase A abbaut, verschwindet es auch beim Spieler in Phase B.


----------



## Natsumee (26. Januar 2009)

kannst nichts machen

das einzige ist wen du kämpfs behalt das erz im auge fals es nen gegner ist greif ihn an wen nicht vllt anschreiben hilft manchmal


----------



## Hexacoatl (26. Januar 2009)

.




Der "Erzklau" ist natürlich eine eher freche Alternative zum sozial verträglichen Ressourcengewinn, dennoch bleibt es die Entscheidung des Einzelnen, unter dem Dogma der gesellschaftlichen Akzeptanz dieser Handlungsweise, dies für sich zu entscheiden.




.


----------



## Lari (26. Januar 2009)

Passiert, mach ich persönlich aber nicht. MAcht es jemand bei mir, merk ich mir den Namen und mach es dann auch bei ihm. Seh das nicht so wild.


----------



## WorstCase (26. Januar 2009)

Was soll ich sagen? Machen kannst Du dagen leider nichts! Leider gibt es immer mehr von diesen "ARSCHLOCHKINDERN" denen einer abgeht wenn sie jemanden wie Dir z.B. das Erz klauen. Ist es die gegnerische Fraktion denen man das Erz klaut, dann ist es ja noch nachvollziehbar, aber der eigenen Fraktion? Wenn ich mir dann hier noch einige dieser dämlichen Kommentare anschauen muss...naja egal!
Den kleinen Knigge halten viele Leute unserer netten Community anscheinend für ein neues geiles Item, von daher musst Du da wohl die Augen zukneifen und durch!
Sorry für meine Ausdrucksweise, sie war aber gewollt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Gjöll (26. Januar 2009)

Das Thema ist so alt wie WoW! Ich reg mich schon gar nicht mehr auf! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Idioten bleiben Idioten auch wenn man sie in einen Raum voller zänkischer Weiber wünscht! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Zum Glück gibts kleine Rachemomente!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Wie bei der Quest "Das Ganze ist größer als die Summe seiner Teile" wo man Nergeld steuern muß bis Dr Maböse (Geiler Name) auftaucht!
Da hat ein Alli Elf gemeint mir den Doctor wegschnappen zu müssen! Hat nicht funktioniert! Freude Nr.1. Und dann hab ich gewartet bis er die Quest machen will und hab den Spieß umgedreht! (Der Dr ist für einen Jäger zum Glück ein nicht so großes Proplem) Nachdem er 10x umsonst die Quest begann, hat er aufgegeben! Freude Nr.2.
Bin auch schon einem hinterhergeflogen und hab mit abgebaut! Das funktioniert jetzt leider nicht mehr ganz so gut! Da der erste alles bekommt! Naja!


----------



## Rolandos (26. Januar 2009)

Ich find den Erz/Blümchenklau voll in Ordnung, da es die Spielmechanik zulässt, wenn die, denen ich das Erz vor der Nase wegschnappe, ein Problem damit haben, können sie ja aufhören mit Erz und Blümchen sammeln, oder WOW. Wenn juckts. Anstand, das ich nicht lache.
Im RL kann ich anständig sein, aber nicht in einem Kriegsspiel.


----------



## Schneelilie (26. Januar 2009)

Ach? Anstand ja? Ist es den anständig Erze für so ein hohen preis ins AH zu stellen, dass kein "normales Schwein" sie sich leisten kann? Da frag ich mich wer dann mehr Anstand hat. Der, der das Erz wegklaut, weil ers braucht, doer der, der sich beschwert, weil ers nicht teuer ins AH setzen konnte.

Ausserdem gibt es genug Grenzfälle. Zum Beispiel: Hatte mit meiner Magierin in Shadowmoon ein Erz erspäht. ich natürlich hin, aufgepasst nicht zu nah am Schwienchen zu sein, was mich sonst unterbrechen würde und angefangen in Ruhe abzubauen. 1 Sekunde später landen einer mitten in Vieh, versucht mit drauf zu kloppen und wird natürlich angegriffen. Ich bau zuende ab und helfe ihm. Werde dann von ihm geflamet wäre eine böse Erzklauerin und so mies und er macht mich im SnG schlecht... Weil er scheisse gelandet ist und nicht aufgepasst hat. Was ist mit solchen Fällen?

Es gibt kein Anstand, es geht nur um Vorteile -.-° Und zwar um jeden Preis. Naja bis auf dieses eine Mal hats bei mir bei der gleichen Fration egal bei welchen Ressourcen keinen solchen Fall gegeben in 4 Jahren. Bei der gegnerischen Fraktion... Hey. Es ist Warctraft. Sie sind meine Gegner. Ich muss ihnen Sachen stibitzen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## WorstCase (26. Januar 2009)

Rolandos schrieb:


> Ich find den Erz/Blümchenklau voll in Ordnung, da es die Spielmechanik zulässt, wenn die, denen ich das Erz vor der Nase wegschnappe, ein Problem damit haben, können sie ja aufhören mit Erz und Blümchen sammeln, oder WOW. Wenn juckts. Anstand, das ich nicht lache.
> Im RL kann ich anständig sein, aber nicht in einem Kriegsspiel.



Die Spielmechanik erlaubt es mir auch Dir eine tolle Verzauberung anzubieten, Dir die Mats und das Handgeld abzunehmen und mich dann zu verdünnisieren! Und? Ist das Deiner Meinung nach dann auch "völlig ok"? Leute wie Dich meinte ich als ich den Satz mit den dummen Kommentaren schrieb...und auch den Satz davor...! Und "Kriegsspiel"?! Werd erwachsen ^^


----------



## BimmBamm (26. Januar 2009)

Rolandos schrieb:


> Ich find den Erz/Blümchenklau voll in Ordnung, da es die Spielmechanik zulässt, wenn die, denen ich das Erz vor der Nase wegschnappe, ein Problem damit haben, können sie ja aufhören mit Erz und Blümchen sammeln, oder WOW. Wenn juckts. Anstand, das ich nicht lache.
> Im RL kann ich anständig sein, aber nicht in einem Kriegsspiel.



Für mich hat das nichts mit Anstand, sondern sehr viel mehr mit Fairneß und Respekt vor den Mitspielern zu tun! Ich finde es einfach bescheuert, wenn mir jemand das Erz klaut - deshalb gehe ich davon aus, daß auch ein anderer Spieler davon nicht begeistert ist und versau ihm nicht den Spielspaß!

Manchmal - leider nur selten - bekommt man einen klitzekleinen Moment der Genugtuung, wenn der eigene kleine Bergbauer nicht nur bergbaut, sondern auch oft für Rnds tankt - und dabei von Leuten angewhispert wird, die einem gerade noch ihre Respektlosigkeit durch Erzklau erwiesen haben. Der darf dann noch ein wenig weiter für eine Gruppe suchen. Mein Kräutersammler ist übrigens Heiler 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

.


----------



## Gjöll (26. Januar 2009)

Schneelilie schrieb:


> Ach? Anstand ja? Ist es den anständig Erze für so ein hohen preis ins AH zu stellen, dass kein "normales Schwein" sie sich leisten kann? Da frag ich mich wer dann mehr Anstand hat. Der, der das Erz wegklaut, weil ers braucht, doer der, der sich beschwert, weil ers nicht teuer ins AH setzen konnte.
> 
> Ausserdem gibt es genug Grenzfälle. Zum Beispiel: Hatte mit meiner Magierin in Shadowmoon ein Erz erspäht. ich natürlich hin, aufgepasst nicht zu nah am Schwienchen zu sein, was mich sonst unterbrechen würde und angefangen in Ruhe abzubauen. 1 Sekunde später landen .........



Ist für mich kein Grenzfall! Warst ja zuerst da! 

Die Erzpreise find ich auch zum kotzen! Deswegen bau ich selber ab!


----------



## wissard (26. Januar 2009)

Mhm wenn ich den großteil hier so lese muss man erschreckend feststellen wie runtergekommen die Community in WoW geworden ist also wer Erze klaut wo einer schon mit einem Mob prügelt damit er ran kommt, wurde damals als Dieb bezeichnet wie im wahren leben auch.
 Der Name wenn bekannt wurde dem Server bekannt gegeben und damit konnte der jenige schon fast seinen Char löschen. Schade das 80% der neuen WoW Spieler zu richtigen Schweinen verkommen. Inzwischen ist es ein Sport geworden ...chloch zu sein und leuten Mobs vor der nase wegzukillen nur weil man da bock drauf hat.

 Schade das Blizzard zu viel mit solchen Egomanen zu tun hatte Zur damaligen zeit, das die Tickets mit 2 Wochen bann nur noch selten ausgesprochen werden. Sonst würden sich heute so einige noch umschaun und nein Erze, Kräuter oder Leder gehören dem jenigen der als erstes drann ist oder das jeweilige Tier gekillt hat, klauen war und ist in WoW schon immer verboten gewesen.
 Warum wohl wurden die Erz counts rausgenommen ratet mal? Nein nicht damit ihr besser klauen könnt! Sondern damit das dazwischengehacke aufhört,  das irgendwelche spinner eingefürt haben und meine es wäre rechtens. Dieses würde Acc banns von 2 Tagen zu folge haben wenn wieder mehr Tickets schreiben würden. Das hat nix mit petzen oder sonst was zu tun wir sind ja auch net im Kindergarten, sondern einfach mit *anstand* anderen Spielern gegenüber ihr wollt doch auch Fair behandelt werden oder ? Dann behaltet auch bitte anstand!!!
Es ist leider nur so das unsere Gms leider überfordert waren mit der Bearbeitung das nur noch härtefälle verfolgt werden, wie schon geschrieben wurde, auch in einem Game sollte man ein gewissen grad an anstand behalten und nicht zur größten wildsa.... des universums mutieren nur weil mans ja kann. Solltet ihr wirklich so denken kann man nur sagen armes land wo jeder sich so benimmt und keiner mehr rücksicht nimmt.
Ich bin jetzt schon so lang dabei das ich auch beurteilen kann wie rapide sich die Leute auf den Servern gewandelt haben wie im Rl ist es natürlich auch im Game zu merken das es langsam nur noch egomanen gibt und keiner mehr rücksicht nimmt.Finde es echt erschreckend nach der Arbeit ins Game zu joinen und zu sehen wie manche laute im Chat mit einander umgehen, es ist inzwischen wie in einer Schulklasse voll mit vorpupertierenden puérilen Idioten.


----------



## yves1993 (26. Januar 2009)

da hilft wohl nur den mob im cc halten sofern man ne klasse hat dieür mindestens 5 sec im cc haltzen kann (naja bei mir 4,4 wegen zaubertempo :>)

ich mach es bei kräutern genauso...wenn ich nen mob daneben seh fear ich den einfa weg loote das kraut und niete den mob um :>

edit: zu dem ganzen anstands gefasel...pff ich reg mich auch nich drüber auf weil es einfach keinen wert hat -.- einfach ignore, /lol, /spit bei gegnerischer fraktion (pve) bei pvp einfa umnatzen :<

ich klau einem auch nicht das kraut weg wenn ich seh dass er looten wollte und dann von nem mob gestresst wird. das ist für mich persönlich einfach eine selbstverständlichkeit und sonst nix. so wie ich im rl bin bin ich auch im game / forum. regt euch nicht auf es hat keinen sinn denn ich weiss das nur zu gut da ich mich auch oft für jeden einzelnen scheiss aufrege. take it easy 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Leviathan666 (26. Januar 2009)

Blizzards Statement auf Mobklau ist, und das gibt es auch irgendwo schriftlich: "Es sind genügend Mobs für alle da."
Da wird es beim Erz nicht anders sein.
Also wie verhalte ich mich bei soetwas... ich denke das beste ist sich nicht weiter drüber aufzuregen. Das Leben ist zu kurz für sowas.


----------



## Mitzy (26. Januar 2009)

Das kann man zweigeteilt sehen...

Moralisch ist es definitiv eine schwache Leistung und nicht gern gesehen.
Aber du hast keinen "rechtlichen" Anspruch. Mehr als hoffen, dass der Spieler moralisch kein Vollidi*t ist, kannst du nicht.

Was das Thema "Er braucht es sicher und du nicht"- ich brauchte mit meinem Krieger Tank, der frische 80 ist, Titanerze, um mir dank der Schmiedekunst die Sachen zu machen... Nun, ich fliege also schön rum und suche die Erze. 6 Erze wurden mir vom selben geklaut. Ich prügelte mich immer schön mit den mobs, er nahm sich das Erz.
Leicht gefrustet bin ich weggegangen um mir die Erze im AH zu kaufen, und was sah ich? Exakt, der "Dieb" hat die Erze (20 Stück) im AH für ca. 600 Gold gestellt. Überaus angenehm.


----------



## Omas Zwerg (26. Januar 2009)

Ach hergott, du hast Probleme^^
Was meinste wie oft mir schon meine Kräuter geklaut worden sind?
Als gegenzug klopp ich halt immer die allis zu brei und klau ihre kräuter wenn ich se seh 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## wissard (26. Januar 2009)

> Blizzards Statement auf Mobklau ist, und das gibt es auch irgendwo schriftlich: "Es sind genügend Mobs für alle da."
> Da wird es beim Erz nicht anders sein.
> Also wie verhalte ich mich bei soetwas... ich denke das beste ist sich nicht weiter drüber aufzuregen. Das Leben ist zu kurz für sowas.




Ja richtig das ist Blizzards neues statment seit Patch 1.08 dazu wie gesagt Blizzard hat leider kein bock mehr sich damit ab zu ärgern bei ca 56789 Meldungen am Tag wegen mob oder sonstigen diebstahl, würdest du glaub ich auch so ein text abgeben ^^. Damals ..... im Ferienlager ... "ähm ach ne falscher text" war es so geregelt das man gegen ein Mob oder Erz Diebstahl der anderen Fraktion nichts machen konnte. Da es ja den Konflikt der Fraktionen fördern sollte, aber Spieler der eigenen Fraktion konnten angeprangert werden. Wie gesagt ich bin schon seit dem embrialen status von wow dabei wobei ich zugeben muss langsam aber sicher nimmt der Spielspaß ab.


----------



## Perkone (26. Januar 2009)

Passiert mir auch manchmal. Für 2 Sekunden pissed, dann wieder vergessen und weitergeflogen ^^ Doof is bei nem Titanvorkommen, aber hey: Es ist ja nur ein Spiel, es läuft mir nit weg ^^

Was anderes: Wollte letztens mit meinem 80er die Ziele in Hellfire einnehmen, weil ich das noch nie gemacht hab. Waren halt auch ein paar Allies zugegen, die ich killen musste, weil ja sonst die Ziele net in meinen Besitz kommen würden. 
Nja, waren halt lvl 60+. Wurde dann 3 mal von iwelchen fix erstellen flametwinks angewhispert... Blabla typisch dk, lowie killen usw. Naja, nich drüber ärgern!


----------



## Draccer (26. Januar 2009)

ich kann nicht glauben was hier einige für eine einstellung haben...leute, das hat ein bisschen etwas mit Anstand zu tun, auch wenn es nur ein Spiel ist. Solche Spieler landen bei mir auf Ignor. Okay, wenn es ein spieler der gegnerishen Fraktion ist, hab ich verständnis - dann ärgere ich mich nur halb tot. Aber wenn mir ein anderer Hordler das Erz, auf dem ich quasi stehe und vorher 5 mobs erlegt habe wegklaut...Schöne grüße an Warghost an dieser Stelle -.-


Erzklauer sind doof! Ende der Durchsage.


----------



## Heydu (26. Januar 2009)

Cebasto schrieb:


> Folgende Situation: Ein Spieler nähert sich einem Saroniterzfeld, will dieses abbauen, wird aber von einem Mob angegriffen, dem sich
> kurz danach noch zwei willige Kumpel hinzu gesellen. Der Spieler kämpft wacker und schlägt die drei Angreifer kurz und klein.
> Sein Erz aber, obwohl er quasi draufgestanden hatte, ist verschwunden!
> 
> ...



tstststs
Ich habe so meine Farm-Kodex, die ich nicht nur respektiere, sondern auch Ehre, was auch der Grund ist, warum ich sehr gemocht werde. 
Was bringt mir z.B. ein vorkommen/ablagerung? Es gibt doch soooo viele, die ich holen kann, warum sollte ich klauen?
Wenn ich sehe, dass wer 2 mob killen will, um Titanvorkommen abbauen zu können, dann geh ich nicht auf das erz, nur damit ich mich nachher geil fühle, sondern nehme mir die 2 mobs und sage der person, er solle mal bitte das erz abbauen, die 2 mobs kill ich für ihn. Sowas habe ich sehr viele male gemacht und das nicht nur für unsere Allianz!! und bekam auch viele, freudige Dank-Ansagen.
Das ist viel schöner als eine person zu verletzen, damit ich mich nachher geil fühle, denn für sowas hab ich was anderes -_-
Ausserdem gibts genug map, auf der Erze vorkommen.
Respekt muss man sich verdienen, es ist nicht wert, auf etwas scharf sein, das man immer kriegen kann.
Respekt verdienen, da hat man nur 1 mal die chance, versaut man die, ist es aus.
Man sollte im Leben prioritäten setzen!
Ein Pech, dass du nicht auf meinem Server bist^^

Bin stolz drauf, wie ich bin^^

muss auch zugeben, bin ich Freaky-Farmer >.< nach langer zeit hab ich dann meine Farm-Kodex verfasst...

LG

Dark 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Iffadrim (26. Januar 2009)

Tja, dann farmt man halt 5-10 Minuten länger, um die 2-3 Einheiten halt doch noch zusammenzubekommen.

Ist mir auhc schon passiert, dass ich in der Situation war.

PP = persönliches Pech


----------



## Tante V (26. Januar 2009)

da kannst du leider garnichts tun, außer das nächste mal wenn du einen mitstreiter siehst der ein erzvorkommen gegen mobs vertreidigt, mit ihn das selbe zu tun was dir angetan wurde. und der ewige kreislauf der Klauerei beginnt...


----------



## Technocrat (26. Januar 2009)

Cebasto schrieb:


> Das ist keine Frage des Besitzes, eher eine des Anstandes.



Anstand? Ehre gar? Verzeihung, aber wo lebst Du denn? Dies ist das 21. Jahrhundert, da wird auf sowas gesch*. In einer Welt, in der der Kapitalismus regiert, ist das normal - da mußt Du Dich wohl dran gewöhnen.

Was Du dagegen tun kannst? Nur, Dich selber anständig zu verhalten - damit beschämst Du die Unanständigen.


----------



## Tazmal (26. Januar 2009)

Cebasto schrieb:


> Das möchte ich bestreiten. Nach wie vor sagen die meisten Spieler "bitte" und "danke" und sind
> bemüht, freundlich, zuvorkommend und hilfsbereit zu sein.



Auf welchem server spielst du? oder besser gefragt reden wir von WoW oder was ?

Ich habe vor 2 monaten mit wow aufgehört wegen der angeblich netten com die von dir beschrieben wird, bin seid 2 tagen wieder aktiver und es geht genauso weiter wie bisher.

Es ist sogar noch schlimmer, man wird teilweise sogar gekickt wenn man in heros kürschnert ....

Ka in welcher du lebst aber die realität sieht anders aus

Meinem Vorposter gebe ich völig recht, inzwischen heist es nurmehr fressen oder gefressen werden.

Mfg

Tazmal


----------



## fdauer (26. Januar 2009)

zum TE...: kapieren das wow ein Spiel ist.


----------



## Tuplow5156 (26. Januar 2009)

Wenn man manch Antworten liest, dann denkt man sich auch in welcher Gesellschaft man selbst lebt.

"Ist doch Pech, er kämpft drum aber ich nehm es einfach" 

Solch Leute wie ihr die mir meinen Parkplatz wegnehmen, obwohl ich schon rückwärts am anfahren bin, kriegen nicht nur ordentlich verbal mit zutun sondern wesentlich mehr... Nungut, man möchte nun nicht wirklich drohen. Klar dieses Spiel bietet etwas anonymität die man aber nicht ausschöpfen sollte durch solch Aktionen, weil besonders dieses Arschlochverhalten zeichnet scheinbar nur noch WoW aus. Über die Jahre hat man immer mehr schwarze Schafe und man tötet nur noch Leute von der anderen Fraktion weil jemand anders es vorhin auch gemacht hat, wohin führt das? Wenn jemand es bei mir tut, muss ich es auch bei anderen Leuten machen? Dies verbessert die gesamte Situation natürlich enorm. 
Warum nicht mal einsehen das jemand drum kämpft und es somit verdient hat. Nein, es steht zwar nicht sein Name drauf aber muss sowas echt sein? Wenn ja, würde ich mir echt Sorgen machen denn ich kann mir gut vorstellen warum man sich dann all die Stunden am Tag vor den Rechner verstecken muss.

Ich würde sogar echt behaupten das somit geistige Reife einfach nicht vorhanden ist. Kein Wunder warum die WoW-"Community" so einen schlechten Ruf hat, denn sie kann man wirklich nichtmal mehr als Community schimpfen lassen.

mfg


----------



## Technocrat (26. Januar 2009)

Tazmal schrieb:


> Es ist sogar noch schlimmer, man wird teilweise sogar gekickt wenn man in heros kürschnert ....
> 
> Ka in welcher du lebst aber die realität sieht anders aus



Die Realität ist das, was man daraus macht (siehe meine .signatur). Schließe Dich anständigen Gruppen and und spiele in sozialen Gilden und lasse den Abschaum sich mit seinesgleichen beschäftigen - da bekommt er, was er verdient. Das ist, was ich an WoW so toll finde: es ist ein wunderbares Lehrtück an sozialem Benehmen. Hier bekommt jeder direkt die Lektion, die er aufgrund seines Verhaltens verdient hat.

Ich führe seit vier Jahren die größte Gilde auf Turalyon. Wie mir das gelang? Nun, wir sind die netten und sozialen Typen - und sowas spricht sich rum. Und wenn eine Gilde erst mal eine gewisse Mitgliederanzahl hat, findet man auch immer nette Mitspieler. Genauso, wie sich das Böse verbreitet, verbreitet sich auch das Gute, das darf man nie vergessen.


----------



## Elidias (26. Januar 2009)

> Folgende Situation: Ein Spieler nähert sich einem Saroniterzfeld, will dieses abbauen, wird aber von einem Mob angegriffen, dem sich
> kurz danach noch zwei willige Kumpel hinzu gesellen. Der Spieler kämpft wacker und schlägt die drei Angreifer kurz und klein.
> Sein Erz aber, obwohl er quasi draufgestanden hatte, ist verschwunden!
> 
> ...



Dagegen kann man leider nichts machen, aber ich kenne die Situation genau. Es ist wirklich sehr ärgerlich und auch nicht nett von anderen sowas zu machen, aber man kann es leider nicht verhindern. 
Saronit gibts wirklich wie Sand am Meer, aber wenn das bei Titan passiert: Welcome @ ignore... mehr kannste nicht machen...

Greets


----------



## Alpax (26. Januar 2009)

also ich bin ja Kräuterkundler aber das Problem is das gleiche .. generell bin ich ja in Flugform unterwegs um Kräuter zu farmen und abzubauen .. das klappt auch wunderbar ... aber hin und wie wollen es ein paar mobs ganz genau wissen und greifen hartnäckig an ... um dann einen Diebstahl der Kräuter zu verhinden benutze ich .. Wirbelwind, Wucherwurzel etc. ... hol mir mal meine Kräuter .. und dann bekommt der Mobs auf die Fresse 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ekim (26. Januar 2009)

Das Problem kennen nicht nur Bergbauer. Dann muss man halt länger farmen. Nur wenn ich erkenne, dass es sich um einen Chinafarmer handelt, gibts ein Tiket. Aber das macht auch nicht viel Sinn, da ziehmlich schnell, der gemeldete Farmer durch einen anderen ersetzt wird. Also einfach ein wenig mehr Zeit einplanen und wenns die gleiche Fraktion ist die Leute anwispern. Wenn diese nicht einsichtig sind, haben sie mit mir das Problem, dass ich mit ihnen hatte (auch, wenn ichs hasse). Aber vlt. lernen die das so.


----------



## Bahara (26. Januar 2009)

> Wenn man manch Antworten liest, dann denkt man sich auch in welcher Gesellschaft man selbst lebt.
> 
> "Ist doch Pech, er kämpft drum aber ich nehm es einfach"
> 
> ...



Genau meine Meinung. Die "Community" lässt auf manchen Realm´s echt zu wünschen übrig. 

MfG


----------



## Meuchlerix (26. Januar 2009)

Cebasto schrieb:


> *** ***




Wer immer auf Arthas angewhispert wurde mit:

"Danke, ich habe endlich weniger Arbeit mit dem Erzkloppen und gerne für dich die Mobs gekloppt"

befindet sich auf meiner übervollen Ignore :-)

Beste Antwort übrigens: Wie, ein Pala mit Bergbau?? Noob, wo gibbet sowas??
Der hatte von mir nen Sympathiepunkt für geistigen Überflug bekommen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Parpecute (26. Januar 2009)

Wenn ich ein Erz finde und da schon ein Ally dransteht oder grade hingeht dann lasse ich es ihm, wenn jedoch ein hordler erz abbaut kill ich ihn un baue selebr ab =P


----------



## Imon (26. Januar 2009)

Cebasto schrieb:


> - Kann man überhaupt etwas dagegen tun?



Normalerweise nicht, halt ärgern und abhaken, es sei denn du hast einen Schurken. Einfach nach Auftauchen des Erzdiebes kurz auf "Verschwinden" drücken, warten bis er die Mobs am Hals hat, dann selber abbauen. Sorgt immer wieder für Verblüffung.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## b1ubb (26. Januar 2009)

Keine Ahnung was Cebasto von SEINEM Erz versteht, aber normal ist das nicht.

1. dir gehört einmal GAR nichts.
Wenn du die Augen zumachst, dann siehst du was dir gehört.



Cebasto schrieb:


> Meine Fragen jetzt: Wie soll ein Spieler damit umgehen?
> 
> - Das Schicksal akzeptieren, angefressen aber hilflos mit den
> Schultern zucken?


Wenn jemand anderes etwas vor dir abbaut, dann hast du ganz einfach - PECH gehabt und das wars.



Cebasto schrieb:


> - Ticket gegen Unbekannt schreiben?



Was würdest du in das Ticket reinschreiben?
"Hallo lieber GM, hier war ein PÖSER WoW Spieler, ich war zuerst da 
danach hat mich ein Mob angegriffen und jemand anders hat das Erz abgebaut.
Ich finde das voll unfair, *heul*"

Wenn ich der GM wäre, würde ich dir gleich mal wegen Zeitraubes 3std Bann geben.



Cebasto schrieb:


> - "So ist das Leben" seufzen und durch Resignation das ganze zu einem "Kavaliersdelikt"
> werden lassen?



Gibt es hier einen Unterschied zu Punkt 1?



Cebasto schrieb:


> - Kann man überhaupt etwas dagegen tun?
> - Und wenn ja,
> - was?
> Cebasto



Nein du kannst NICHTS tun.


----------



## Mifeuys (26. Januar 2009)

Also ich finde mal sollte sich auch in einem Spiel wie wow vernünftig verhalten. D.h. wenn ich jemand neben nem Erzvorkommen mit Mobs kämpfen sehe, warte ich kurz ob er zufällig da steht oder das Erz nimmt und lasse es ihm. Das ist meiner Meinung nach anständig. Nur weil einige auf dem totalen Ego-Trip sind muss ich mich noch lange nicht so verhalten. 
Im rl drängelt ihr euch auch nicht alle an der Kinokasse vor nur weil das einzelne auch machen oder?
Wow ist ein Spiel. Aber auch im Spiel gibt es sowas wie fairplay!!!


----------



## FonKeY (26. Januar 2009)

ambrador schrieb:


> Öhm ...
> 
> ich glaube nicht, dass gilt: "Wer's zuerst sieht, dem gehört es!"
> 
> ...



genauso sieht es aus....sowas passiert halt! kopf hoch


----------



## Kaldreth (26. Januar 2009)

Mittlerweile benutze ich auch immer CC Fähigkeiten und bau erst die Erze ab. 

Wenn ich sehe, dass nen Hordler mit nem Mob beschäftigt ist, ist mir das egal und ich nehm mir das Erz / Pflanze bei nem Alli lass ich sowas aber sein!

Sobald das jemand bei mir macht, landet er auf der ignore! ich spiele einfach nicht gerne mit solchen Spielern zusammen!


----------



## amphytrion (26. Januar 2009)

rengaw6 schrieb:


> Sry aber so ist das Leben...
> Wobei man in anderen Fällen doch etwas machen kann! z.B. Mobstealing, Daylie bei den Söhnen Hodris. Q-Item auf toten Wrog angewendet, dem Vieh hinterhergelaufen bis der mob erschien, 3 mal von nem Shaddowpriest weggeschnappt (und das wirklich nur um mich zu ärgern!) Schnell ein ticket geschrieben. Und siehe da 10 sek nachdem mich der GM angewispert hat is der typ aber sowas von schnell auf sein 60er mount rauf und wechgeflogen xD Es gibt halt doch noch ab und zu gerechtigkeit und anständige GM´s
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


#


Gerechtigkeit wäre gewesen, wenn der andere gleich mal den Account gelöscht bekommen hätte^^


----------



## b1ubb (26. Januar 2009)

Kaldreth schrieb:


> Sobald das jemand bei mir macht, landet er auf der ignore! ich spiele einfach nicht gerne mit solchen Spielern zusammen!



Aha und was hat das für nen Sinn?

Es gibt kein, wer zuerst kommt malt zuerst.


----------



## Tuplow5156 (26. Januar 2009)

WorstCase schrieb:


> Und genau wegen dieser Einstellung wird es immer schlimmer, nicht nur in WoW! Tu' mir, uns allen und vor allem Dir selber einen Gefallen und grab Dich wieder ein!



Richtig so, hart ausgedrückt aber wo er recht hat. Durch genau solche Einstellungen wird es immer schlimmer in WoW oder auch im echten Leben. Geh mal in eine fremde Stadt und frag nach dem weg, das wird sicherlich 15min. lang dauern bis dir irgendjemand antwortet da die meisten schon ignorierend vorbeilaufen.

Aber naja, meinen Teil habe ich zu diesem Thema schon beigetragen.


----------



## Shingetsu (26. Januar 2009)

Tuplow5156 schrieb:


> Solch Leute wie ihr die mir meinen Parkplatz wegnehmen, obwohl ich schon rückwärts am anfahren bin, kriegen nicht nur ordentlich verbal mit zutun sondern wesentlich mehr...



Gutes Beispiel , allerdings werden das die meisten die es betrifft nicht nachvollziehen können, 
weil sie geradeso aus der Phase raus sind als sie noch heulend neben Mama an der Supermarktkasse standen und die Süssigkeiten nicht bekommen haben.

Gegen puren Egoismus kann man leider im wirklichen Leben kaum was ausrichten und in einem anonymen Spiel schon erst recht nicht.
Das einzige was hilft ist versuchen sich nicht zu sehr drüber aufzuregen und mit gutem Beispiel voran zu gehen .


----------



## dergrossegonzo (26. Januar 2009)

*Erstens:*

Das war leider schon immer so.

*Zweitens:*

Viele haben es gesagt, Saronit ist nicht gerade selten. Wenn ein Mob in der Nähe ist: Finger weg - weiterfliegen

*Drittens:*

Wenn Du den Dieb siehst, darfst Du ihn ruhig anflamen. Vor allem ein /danke kommt immer gut an.

*Viertens:*

Mach Dir einen Schurken  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  Wie oft ich schon diese Situation hatte ich will pflücken, der Mob greift an und unterbricht.
Ich kämpfe tapfer und höre neben mir das Absteiggeräusch. Tja und dann drehe ich den Spieß um. /vanish - der Mob haut den
anderen ich tippe noch /lol und pflücke das Kraut.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

_Aber an sich ist es eine Riesensauerei. Diese asozialen Deppen werden aber nie aussterben. Im echten Leben haben wir ja auch
diese "Jetzt komm ich"-Mentalität entwickelt. 
Kann man nix machen. Leider_


----------



## Error3000 (26. Januar 2009)

So etwas kann passieren. Damit muss man sich abfinden. Dagegen kann man nichts tun.


----------



## Tünnemann72 (26. Januar 2009)

Ähm so einen Thread gab es schon mal - diese Gebahren gehören zum WoW Alltag, wie mein Morgenkaffee oder der Klingelbeutel in der Kirche .... nicht aufregen, sondern zum nächsten Vorkommen pilgern ... obwohl man sich in dem Moment natürlich tierisch ärgert ...


----------



## Cebasto (26. Januar 2009)

Erstmal danke für die vielen Zuschriften. Vielleicht ist euch aufgefallen, dass eigentlich jeder sehr sachlich seine Meinung
vertritt (man muss sie ja nicht teilen) und sich von persönlichen Angriffen zurückhält. 
Die Community wird schlecht geredet, d.h. nicht, dass sie wirklich so schlecht ist. Meine Realität ist wie ich schon beschrieben habe, aber ich weiss auch, dass sich schlechte Erfahrungen wesentlich nachhaltiger Ins Gedächtnis "brennen". Kommt sowas wiederholt vor, stellt sich schnell das Gefühl ein, alles und jeder ist schlecht, ungehobelt und egoistisch. 

Wow ist nicht nur ein Spiel, da wir immer mit anderen Menschen zu tun haben, und wie wir mit anderen Menschen umgehen ist immer real, ob während eines Spieles oder während der Arbeit oder in der Freizeit. 

Verstehen kann ich auch die, die quasi aus Rache das selbe tun, was man ihnen tat. Es ist aber der falsche Weg, weil ihr ihnen damit nachträglich Recht gebt. 

Ceb


----------



## reappy (26. Januar 2009)

Hat derjenige der dir das erz "klaut" dieses nicht auch selbst gefunden und somit gleich viel anrecht darauf wie du? Ich denke schon.

Ich persönlich keue kein erz (ausser von allys), da ich mir denke das ichs net nötig hab.
Aber generäll bin ich der meinung "wer zuerst kommt mahlt zu erst".
In dem fall wer zuerst draufhaut dem gehörts. 
Wenn du erst mobs killen musst kann der andere ja nix für.
Man kann einen mob ja auch stunnen, fearen, etc wenn man auf nummersicher gehen will und das erz erst abbauen und dann flüchten oder den mob erst nachher killen.


----------



## Bloodpak (26. Januar 2009)

Diese Situation ist doch absolut nichts neues  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 .

Das gab es schon vor dem Patch und auch nicht nur beim Bergbau.

Mobs klauen und kräutern ist doch das gleiche in grün.

Man ärgert sich zwar, aber dann ist auch schon wieder vorbei.

Sich stressen lassen bringt gar nichts.

Gruß Blood  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ohrensammler (26. Januar 2009)

Für mich ist der Fall ganz einfach.

Gehört der potentielle Erzabbauer zur eigenen Fraktion flieg ich fröhlich weiter (in Einzelfällen lande ich sogar und helfe beim Mobkloppen).
Auch wenn ich es schon erlebt habe das mir von der eignen Fraktion Erze weggekloppt wurde, kommt das für mich nicht in Frage.

Gehört er aber der gegnerischen Fraktion an, versuche ich mein möglichstes um die Situation zu meinen Gusten auszunutzen.
Nach getaner Erzbereicherung gibts noch ein höhnisches /danke E-mote




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Metadron72 (26. Januar 2009)

Aku schrieb:


> Auch wenn´s ein Spiel ist - ich verhalte mich da in mancherlei Hinsicht schon so, wie ich mich auch im RL verhalte. Dazu gehört halt auch, dass ich Leuten, die ganz offensichtlich auf einem Erzbrocken stehend Mobs bekämpfen, nicht die Brocken unter den Füßen weg kloppe. Das ist einfach ein gieriges, unfreundliches Verhalten und für mich scheint es dann auch sofort so, dass diese Leute auch im RL ziemlich egoistische, unfreundliche Typen sein müssen....
> 
> Nur weil man im Spiel anonym ist, muss man sich ja nicht gleich wie der letzte Trottel benehmen.



genau so ist es ...die paar egos die halt sowas nicht kennen, werden wir aber kaum ändern können
also einfach nicht aufregen und zum nächsten vorkommen, und vor allem nicht selbst aus "rache" nächstemal auch so handeln 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Crowser19 (26. Januar 2009)

ja das kenn ich genauso schlimm wie wenn einem mobs vor der nase weggekillt werden aber kannste nix gegen tun


----------



## Tuplow5156 (26. Januar 2009)

Cebasto schrieb:


> Wow ist nicht nur ein Spiel, da wir immer mit anderen Menschen zu tun haben, und wie wir mit anderen Menschen umgehen ist immer real, ob während eines Spieles oder während der Arbeit oder in der Freizeit.
> 
> Verstehen kann ich auch die, die quasi aus Rache das selbe tun, was man ihnen tat. Es ist aber der falsche Weg, weil ihr ihnen damit nachträglich Recht gebt.
> 
> Ceb



Und bitte halte diese Einstellung weiterhin ein. Die meisten Menschen vergessen wirklich das man es auch mit anderen Menschen zutun hat und das es nicht nur ein Spiel ist. 
Hoffe wirst dennoch dein Erz weiterhin bekommen auch wenn sowas passiert. Lass dich nicht provozieren und Rache bestätigt ihre Tat nur, was zu weiteren Handlungen seinerseits führt.

Wünsch dir viel Glück bei dir weiteren suche...


----------



## Djendra (26. Januar 2009)

Hab jetzt nicht alles gelesen. Aber mein Kommentar dazu ist, _Pech gehabt_ und warum soll ich mich aufregen, ist auch nur ein Spiel. Und mal ehrlich wer klaut nicht auch mal das Erz, wenn einer von der anderen Fraktion grade davor steht und kämpft. Wenn es einer aus meiner Fraktion ist, lass ich es aber in Ruhe.


----------



## Nemain Ravenwood (26. Januar 2009)

Erz/Blümchenklau finde ich schon nervig genug, aber jemanden mit Absicht dauernd ein Questziel wegzuschnappen, nur aus Jux und Dollerei, finde ich schon echt armselig...


----------



## Bahara (26. Januar 2009)

Djendra schrieb:


> Hab jetzt nicht alles gelesen. Aber mein Kommentar dazu ist, _Pech gehabt_ und warum soll ich mich aufregen, ist auch nur ein Spiel. Und mal ehrlich wer klaut nicht auch mal das Erz, wenn einer von der anderen Fraktion grade davor steht und kämpft. Wenn es einer aus meiner Fraktion ist, lass ich es aber in Ruhe.



Achso, und du willst mir sagen, dass wenn man dir immer und immer wieder ein Erz o. ä. direkt vor der Nase wegschnappt, dass du dann ganz locker und gelassen da sitzt und dir denkst: pech gehabt?

Und was hat das bitte damit zu tun ob es jemand der eigenen Fraktion ist oder nicht? Nur wenn es einer von der gegnerischen Fraktion ist kann er dich nicht flamen wenn du ihm das Erz klaust oder wie?


----------



## Bloodpak (26. Januar 2009)

> Erz/Blümchenklau finde ich schon nervig genug, aber jemanden mit Absicht dauernd ein Questziel wegzuschnappen, nur aus Jux und Dollerei, finde ich schon echt armselig...



ist zwischen den einzelnen Fraktionen aber so....    g*

Gruß Blood  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## haro3777 (26. Januar 2009)

moin zusammen,

ja ist schon scheiße, wenn einer einem das erz vor der nase weg klaut. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Aber außer sich ärgern, kann man halt nicht viel machen. Wenn es jemand aus der anderen Fraktion ist, habe ich dafür auch verständnis. so soll es im spiel ja auch sein. Nur wenn es jemand aus der eingenen fraktion ist, finde ich das sehr daneben. der wird auch erst mal gnadenlos beschimpft. das es saroniterz im überfluss gibt, ist zwar richtig, jedoch wenn man titanerz gefunden hat, ist das schon sehr ärgerlich. 

das einzige was ich blöd finde, ist das seit dem patch direkt alle erze in den besitz übergehen. ich ziehe oft mit meinem kumpel los und wir haben beide bergbau. wenn beide die skillpunkte brauchen, konnte man früher immer schön abwechselnd abbauen. das geht jetzt natürlich nicht mehr. wiederum verkürzt sich jetzt die zeit, die man fürs abbauen benötigt. hat halt alles seine vor- und nachteile.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Tomratz (26. Januar 2009)

Shadeja schrieb:


> Es ist erschreckend wie viele dieser Antworten hier genau so sind wie es leider in WoW an der Tagesordnung ist.
> Ohhh, nein ich finde das ganz und gar nicht in Ordnung wenn jemand das Erz nimmt um das ich grade kämpfe.
> Aber wenn mir das passiert dann bringt es nichts sich darüber aufzuregen oder demjenigen eine verbale Maulschelle
> zu verpassen. Die Antwort ist dann meistens genauso wie die Beiträge hier. Einfach zum kotzen.
> ...



/sign

@TE: leider gibt es dieses Verhalten nicht erst seit WotlK, auch wenn es m.E. seitdem noch mal ne Nummer schlimmer geworden ist.
Ich hatte bereits ab BC das Gefühl dass das miteinander in WoW stark in den Hintergrund gerückt ist und einem (un)gesunden Kon-
kurrenzdenken gewichen ist. Jeder hat da auf der Insel nur noch möglichst schnell seine Dailies abfrühstücken wollen und keinerlei
Rücksicht auf andere genommen.

Wenn ich dran denke wie oft meinem kleinen Priesterlein die mobs weggetaggt werden weil ich eben keine instant-Angriffe casten kann.

Ausnahmen bestätigen allerdings die Regel, mir hat auch schon mal auf dem Frostsee oder wie der heisst (bei dun niffelem) ein Jäger 
beim Mobkloppen geholfen als ein zweiter und dritter Mob plötzlich respawnt haben (hätte sie wohl alleine gepackt wär aber etwas 
schwieriger geworden). Hat schön gewartet bis sie mir gehört haben und dann fröhlich mit draufgehauen. Auf mein Danke kam die 
Antwort "Priester stehen prinzipiell unter Schutz".

Fazit: Machen kannst du gegen ein solches Verhalten nichts, blöd wäre es wenn du dich dazu hinreissen lässt dich genau so zu verhalten.


----------



## Gloir (26. Januar 2009)

so wie ich das auffasse geht es hier doch um Gerechtigkeit?

ist würde mal behaupten: Es ist nicht Gerecht, wenn jemand Mobs killen muss, um an ein Erz zu kommen und während dem killen, klaut ihm ein ander (der gleichen Fraktion) diese Ablagerung.


Hier kommt das Problem: Manche scheissen hier scheinbar auf Gerechtikeit. Und soll ich euch sagen warum? Weil ihr unfaires Verhalten für sie selber keine Konsequenzen hat. 


Ich sah dieses Verhalten so oft in meinem Beruf (war früher mal Sicherheitsangestellter): Solange sich die Leute unbeobachtet fühlen (sie meinen Ihr handeln hätte keine Konsequenzen für sie *ach, wie sie sich doch irren *) drehen sie die krümsten Dinger... wenn du aber hinter Ihnen stehst oder sie wissen das du irgendwo im Raum bist, dann verhalten sie sich wie Schäflein...

Und manche Menschen sind halt gerechtigkeitsliebend und können nicht verstehen wenn sowas wie Erzklau passiert.

Das trifft sicher nicht für alle Menschen zu, aber: 

-Ich habe oft das Gefühl, das manche Menschen in WoW Sachen kompensieren wollen, die im RL (ihrer Meinung nach) zu kurz kommen. Sie stehen in der Schule z.B in der Opferrolle und dann denken sie sich: So jetzt bin mal am längern Hebel.


----------



## Komakomi (26. Januar 2009)

Also mir als kräuterkundiger ist ähnliches pesiert.
Ich will gerade eine lichblüte pflücken wo mich im selben augenblich ein Yeti beim pflücken unterbricht!
yeti 50%(ich bin healer da dauerts so lang)  seh ich noch wie sich der freche horden blutelf paladin versucht auf sein mount zu schwingen.
nun ja der paladin war heal geskillt aber total schnell oom! ich hals healdudu hab darin meine stärke ihm gegenüber gesehen und hab ihn down geklobbt.
nach seinem wiederbeleben gleich nochmal!
dan is seine leiche verschwunden und er war genau hinter mir mit wiederbelebungsnachwirkungen... ja... der hat sich wirklich am tatort des gankens wiederbeleben lassen vom geisterheiler! der hat wohl gemeint ich machs der  ehre zur liebe?! getäuscht hatt er sich und da lag er mal wieder richtig knuffig!

Als nächstes bin ich dan weiter geflogen wo ich ihn paar kraut weiter wieder traf und er mich mit einem herzlichem hallo begrüßte und mein kraut liegen lies und wegflog!

dan hab ich mir gedacht: Weils ja eh n toter server is kann ich jedem einzelnem spieler so ne lektion verpassen. 

2 minuten später war da dieser ally und ich konnt nix machen... wirklich gar nix selbe fraktion und so 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 und da sah ich ein, man muss sich einfach damit abfinden!


/edit: Ich fand neulichst nen Trick der allerdings nur als nachtelf geht: Man pullt mal wieder ein mob und denkt "Ohoo n' Eisdorn voll COOL und so" dan kommt n anderer da her und fängt mal aben an zu pflücken... dan machen die lieben nachtelfen ihre schattenmimik (ty blizz 4 nerf this skill-.-) und zack hat der andere das mob am popo 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 dan pflückste des kraut und schreibst dan noch schön im /s " und fühlste dich jezt gut weil ich dir des kraut geklaut hab? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

"
is zwar ne schnelle methode um auf die igno zu kommen aber gerechte bestrafung -.-!


----------



## Versace83 (26. Januar 2009)

Cebasto schrieb:


> Folgende Situation: Ein Spieler nähert sich einem Saroniterzfeld, will dieses abbauen, wird aber von einem Mob angegriffen, dem sich
> kurz danach noch zwei willige Kumpel hinzu gesellen. Der Spieler kämpft wacker und schlägt die drei Angreifer kurz und klein.
> Sein Erz aber, obwohl er quasi draufgestanden hatte, ist verschwunden!



viel dreister finde ich es, wenn man abbaut und zwischen Loot und erneutem Abbau ein Spieler dazwischen haut und so das Erz stielt... aber das gehört ja zum Glück seit letztem Patch der Vergangenheit an.

Das von dir beschriebene ist allerdings auch dreist... aber man muss auch bedenken dass der Spieler vielleicht nicht wusste dass du das Erz abbauen willst und nur mit Mobs kämpfst (auch wenn es offensichtlich sein sollte - wer kämpft schon mit drei mobs und steht dabei auf einem Erzvorkommen? ^^)

In solchen Situationen wünscht man sich doch, dass man auch die eigene Fraktion angreifen kann ^^


----------



## Djendra (26. Januar 2009)

Bahara schrieb:


> Achso, und du willst mir sagen, dass wenn man dir immer und immer wieder ein Erz o. ä. direkt vor der Nase wegschnappt, dass du dann ganz locker und gelassen da sitzt und dir denkst: pech gehabt?
> 
> Und was hat das bitte damit zu tun ob es jemand der eigenen Fraktion ist oder nicht? Nur wenn es einer von der gegnerischen Fraktion ist kann er dich nicht flamen wenn du ihm das Erz klaust oder wie?




Jep, ich flieg einfach weiter zum nächsten Erz. Mein Gott, das ist nur ein Spiel, wenn ich mich jedes Mal aufregen würde, wenn mir das passiert, hätte ich glaube ich schon längst aufgehört.


----------



## Bahara (26. Januar 2009)

Djendra schrieb:


> Jep, ich flieg einfach weiter zum nächsten Erz. Mein Gott, das ist nur ein Spiel, wenn ich mich jedes Mal aufregen würde, wenn mir das passiert, hätte ich glaube ich schon längst aufgehört.



Ja, ein Spiel welches von Menschen und ihrem Verhalten geprägt wird.


----------



## Supagodzilla (26. Januar 2009)

Diese "Angst" man könne nichts mehr abgreifen kotzt mich dermaßen so an.... Da werden Questmobs nach der Reihe getappt... egal ob man dann 8 Mobs am Arsch hat, Hauptsache erstmal meine. Da werden Erze und Blümchen geklaut das es wirklich nicht mehr schön ist. Ich kann mich noch gut an die Bäume in Skettis erinnern... 
Nach Downhauen des Elites hat man sich teilweise nicht getraut den zu looten da mit Sicherheit wieder 5 andere rumstehen die nur drauf warten den zu kräutern. 

Ich persönlich finde solches Verhalten einfach nur arm. Was dagegen machen? ´N Kaffee trinken und hoffen das die nächsten Questmobs / Erze / Blümchen dir gehören und nicht nem Raffhals.


----------



## Hairman (26. Januar 2009)

Es wäre müßig, zu schreiben wann mir das wie oft passiert ist, gibts eigentlich ein Zeichenlimit hier im Forum?  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Ich selber muss gestehen dass ich nicht zwischen den Fraktionen unterscheide, ob nun Ally oder Horde kenn genug die rerolled sind und saß früher selbst im PvP teilweise mit meinen Gegnern im TS. 
Hinter jedem Char steckt immerhin eine reale Person und im Prinzip wollen wir alle nur Spaß haben, ich sehe keinen Unterschied ob ich nun einem Tauren oder einem Zwerg das Erz wegninja, das verbietet mir irgendwie schon allein meine Kinderstube 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Es lohnt sich allerdings kaum darüber aufzuregen, geschweige denn Tickets zu schreiben (von Forenthreads reden wir mal gar nicht ^^), dafür wären mir meine Zeit/Nerven zu schade.


----------



## Bannogk (26. Januar 2009)

Ich hab auch noch etwas Senf zum dazugeben.
Es ist schon ärgerlich wenn einem soetwas passiert. Als Hexer hab ich ja zum Glück meine blaue Mülltüte, die sich solange um die Möbse kümmert bis sein Herr und Meister gelootet hat. Als Priester fear ich den Mob und hoffe er kommt dann nicht mit zu vielen Freunden zu mir zurück   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Da ich weiß, wie nervig es sein kann "beklaut" zu werden, laß ich es (meistens) sein. Bei Hordies mach mir aber den Spaß und tu so als ob ich denen das Erz klaue. Während er kämpft lande ich neben ihm, pack die Spitzhacke aus und hau auf das Erz ein. Jetzt ärgert sich Freund Horde, ich loote aber nicht und fliege freundlich winkend davon.

So long, have fun
Bannogk


----------



## Elishebat (26. Januar 2009)

Auf keinem Erzvorkommen steht ein Name. Wenn ich am Farmen bin und am Vorkommen prügelt sich jemand mit Mobs, woher soll ich denn nun wissen, dass er auch da ist um das Erz zu holen? Alles was ich sehe ist ein Char, der sich mit Mobs haut. 

Jezt kann ich folgendes tun:
1. Das Erz abbauen.
2. Warten bis die Mobs tot sind und schauen, ob der andere abbaut. Wenn nicht, baue ich ab.
3. Weiterziehen. Um dann evtl. festzustellen, dass der andere das Erz gar nicht wollte.
4. Ich frage, ob ich das Erz haben kann.

Ich würde mich, je nach Seltenheit des Erzes für 1. oder 3. entscheiden. Wenn ich das Erz abgebaut habe und er dann mault, dass er das haben wollte, dann sage ich "Upps, wußte ich nicht. Sry." Und das entspricht der Wahrheit.

By the way... was soll sich denn dank 3.08 verschlimmert haben? Glaubt ihr etwas im Ernst, einer der angeblichen Erz-Räuber hätte nach dem ersten Schlag aufgehört um euch was übrig zu lassen wenn die wirklich alle so böse sind wie ihr sagt?

LG
Eli


----------



## noizycat (26. Januar 2009)

Man kann rein gar nix dagegen machen. Ich mags auch nicht, wen jmd. was klaut, aber man hat das Erz (oder Kraut) nunmal nicht gepachtet. 
Auf "Moral" braucht man nicht hoffen. Da gehen die Meinungen ingame genauso weit auseinander wie im richtigen Leben. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Abhaken und weiter gehts ... 


PS: Ich habe schon erlebt, dass mir jemand, der mich nicht gesehen hatte, ein *geklautes* Erz mit ner Entschuldigung per Post geschickt hat, obwohl ich schon am Erz meinte, es wäre ok ... Ja, so gehen die Reaktionen auseinander. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Thrainan (26. Januar 2009)

Also wenn jemand in der Nähe eines Erzes gegen Mobs kämpft warte ich bis nach dem Kampf (manchmal helfe ich auch) und sehe ob er überhaupt Bergbauer ist. Wenn ja hab ich halt pech, schlielich hat er ja drum gekämpft und sich Arbeit gemacht. 
Alles andere ist schlicht und ergreifend eine Schweinerei. Nur weil etwas erlaubt ist, heist das noch lange nicht das man es auch tun sollte. Aber die Anonymität des Internets lässt ja viele dazu verleiten ihr gutes Benehmen beiseite zu legen. Ich hoffe jedenfalls das es nur am Internet liegt. Solltet ihr auch im RL so sein dann steht es wahrlich schlecht um unsere Geselschaft.


----------



## Versace83 (26. Januar 2009)

Hairman schrieb:


> Es wäre müßig, zu schreiben wann mir das wie oft passiert ist, gibts eigentlich ein Zeichenlimit hier im Forum?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



richtig... egal ist es schon, welche Fraktion klaut... nur bei der Gegnerischen kann man sich rächen und ihn killen aber bei der Eigenen leider nicht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Aber ich muss sagen, mir passiert es öfter dass es ein Hordler ist... weil er genau weiß, dass ich nix unternehmen kann... anders wäre es wenn es ein Ally wäre.. der muss mit dem Risiko leben gekillt zu werden, wenn er klaut ^^


----------



## fiducia (26. Januar 2009)

nun liebe leute, hier wird ein sehr interessantes thema angesprochen das in wahrheit spiegelbild für die derzeitige entwicklung von wow ist, beziehungsweise der community in wow, die durch den anhaltenden massentrend zusehens und in erschreckendem maße verwahrlost!

ich kann mich an zeiten erinnern in denem man sehr wohl demjenigen den vortritt für ein vorkommen jeglicher art gewährt hat der zuerst an ort und stelle war
an eine zeiten, in dem ein questgegner nicht einfach weggeknüppelt wurde sondern umstehende angesprochen wurden ob man die aufgabe nicht eventuell gemeinsam erledigen möchte
es gab sogar mal zeiten in denen neulinge in instanzen freundlich und geduldig auf eventuelle fehler und taktiken aufmerksam gemacht wurden um jedem die möglichkeit zu bieten seinen charakter weiterzuentwickeln
es gab zeiten in denen wow eine gemeinschaftssache war, eine zeit in der es eine herausforderung war gemeinsam instanzen zu meistern und sich zu verbessern........

nun diese zeiten sind lange vorbei, es zählt nur noch das schnelle und effiziente persönliche fortkommen, heroische marken, gold, rohstoffe..ohne rücksicht auf die übrigen mitspieler.. dieses spielprinzip wurde von blizzard leider massgeblich gefördert (herausforderung gleich NULL!!)

man hat leider zusehens das gefühl das immer mehr menschen wow spielen nicht weil es ihnen spaß macht, sondern weil es die einzige form der selbstbestätigung ist die sie in ihrem tristen leben erlangen können.. ein beängstigender trend, ein trend der mich persönlich bewogen hat wow endgültig an den nagel zu hängen.. wenn ich gierige und geistig verwahrloste menschen treffen möchte dann lese ich die tageszeitung oder gehe ins büro, keinesfalls werde ich meine FREIZEIT damit verbringen!

viele antworten in diesem forum bestätigen meine ansichten, es ist einfach unglaublich wie selbstverständlich es ist andere zu übervorteilen, waren es früher einige wenige die schnell auf diversen ignorelisten gelandet sind, ist es heute die mehrzahl der aktiven spieler!

mein beitrag hier soll allerdings keinesfalls ein "früher war alles besser" threat sein, er versteht sich einfach nur als bestandaufnahme und ich denke viele wow-spieler der ersten stunde werden diesen trend ebenfalls bemerkt haben, einige werden wahrscheinlich auch schon "infiziert" sein

als schlusssatz möchte ich hier noch anführen.. masse bürgt leider in keinstem falle für qualität, der umstand dass viele oder vermeintlich ALLE etwas machen ist eher ein negatives qualitätsmerkmal, sowohl in einem spiel als auch im "wahren "leben

in diesem sinne

lurd


----------



## Lari (26. Januar 2009)

fiducia schrieb:


> nun liebe leute, hier wird ein sehr interessantes thema angesprochen das in wahrheit spiegelbild für die derzeitige entwicklung von wow ist, beziehungsweise der community in wow, die durch den anhaltenden massentrend zusehens und in erschreckendem maße verwahrlost!


Weil jemand an dir vorbei reitet und sich das Erz krallt, spiegelt es die Verwahrlosung der WoW-Community dar... Also manchmal denke ich, das bei manchen nicht alles richtig tickt.
Wie oft kommt es vor, dass jemand das Erz klaut? Mir ist es sage und schreibe ein einziges mal passiert, Kopf geschüttelt, weiter gefarmt.


----------



## Hairman (26. Januar 2009)

fiducia schrieb:


> man hat leider zusehens das gefühl das immer mehr menschen wow spielen nicht weil es ihnen spaß macht, sondern weil es die einzige form der selbstbestätigung ist die sie in ihrem tristen leben erlangen können.. ein beängstigender trend, ein trend der mich persönlich bewogen hat wow endgültig an den nagel zu hängen.. wenn ich gierige und geistig verwahrloste menschen treffen möchte dann lese ich die tageszeitung oder gehe ins büro, keinesfalls werde ich meine FREIZEIT damit verbringen!


Ich spiele weiter, weil ich mich ingame mit sozial kompetenten Leuten umgebe, es gibt immer noch eine freie Gildenwahl.
Außerdem macht das Spiel so wie es ist immer noch genügend Spaß um es nicht aufzuhören.



LoD_Lari schrieb:


> Wie oft kommt es vor, dass jemand das Erz klaut? Mir ist es sage und schreibe ein einziges mal passiert, Kopf geschüttelt, weiter gefarmt.


1-2x die Woche, je nachdem wie viel ich farme. Sholazaarbecken, jede Menge Kräuter bei jeder Menge Mobs. Nur warum aufregen, 8-9 Meter weiter liegt das nächste Unkraut.


----------



## Thrainan (26. Januar 2009)

LoD_Lari schrieb:


> Weil jemand an dir vorbei reitet und sich das Erz krallt, spiegelt es die Verwahrlosung der WoW-Community dar... Also manchmal denke ich, das bei manchen nicht alles richtig tickt.
> Wie oft kommt es vor, dass jemand das Erz klaut? Mir ist es sage und schreibe ein einziges mal passiert, Kopf geschüttelt, weiter gefarmt.


Das kommt wohl offensichtlich auch auf dem realm an. Bei mir ist es auch sehr selten das sowas vorkommt. Aber offensichtlich scheint es ja anderswo schlimmer zu sein. Wenn man das hier so liest, wohl vornehmlich auf PvP servern. 
Von daher muss man überlegen ob man immer die ganze WoW Community scheiße findet, oder eigentlich nur diejenige auf dem eigenen realm.


----------



## Cäsario (26. Januar 2009)

es kann nichts geklaut werden was niemanden gehört, so einfach ist das ,folglich ist das totaler mist------mir wurde das erz geklaut-----


----------



## Tünnemann72 (26. Januar 2009)

Ohrensammler schrieb:


> (in Einzelfällen lande ich sogar und helfe beim Mobkloppen).



Hm, ich helfe meistens als Ally auch Hordis, wenn ich sehe, dass sie auf die Mappe bekommen ... oft bekommt man dann auch ein Danke- Emote. Ich habe auch schon an Erzvorkommen Mitglieder der gegnerischen Fraktion erlebt, die mit mir geteilt haben. Und auch Mitglieder meiner eigenen Fraktion, die frech alles vor der Nase abbauen, was nicht bei drei verschwunden ist. Am Ende sieht es wohl so aus, dass man noch so freundlich und zurückhaltend sein kann, wie man halt ist oder in dem entsprechenden Moment sein möchte. Spielt das gegenüber nicht mit, ist leider alle "Liebesmühe" vergebens.


----------



## GlomGlom (26. Januar 2009)

b1ubb schrieb:


> Keine Ahnung was Cebasto von SEINEM Erz versteht, aber normal ist das nicht.
> 
> 1. dir gehört einmal GAR nichts.
> Wenn du die Augen zumachst, dann siehst du was dir gehört.
> ...




Also b1upp. Das Du den Unterschied auch nicht erkennen kannst. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Aber seien wir doch mal ehrlich. JEDER von uns hat schon mal so eine Situation gehabt und hat sich geärgert. Und einige von Euch bestimmt auch mehrfach. Aber doch auch nur bis zum nächsten Erz, das ihr looten konnten. Und da war alles wieder vergessen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Was ich nur faszinierend finde ist, das ich glaube ich einen ähnlichen Eintrag vor 3 Wochen schon mal gelesen habe.


----------



## Kaldreth (26. Januar 2009)

b1ubb schrieb:


> Aha und was hat das für nen Sinn?
> 
> Es gibt kein, wer zuerst kommt malt zuerst.



Natürlich hat das einen Sinn! Ich werde mit dem, in meinen Augen egoistischen Spieler, nicht mehr zusammen eine Instanz oder ähnliches zusammen machen! Vielleicht denkt er auch, dass er auf die gefrorene Kugeln Bedarf macht oder er den Heilerkolben, weshalb ich in der Instanz bin auch ganz gut für sein heilequipment braucht, wenn mal die 2 Skilltrees kommen...!


----------



## Shintuargar (26. Januar 2009)

LoD_Lari schrieb:


> Weil jemand an dir vorbei reitet und sich das Erz krallt, spiegelt es die Verwahrlosung der WoW-Community dar... Also manchmal denke ich, das bei manchen nicht alles richtig tickt.
> Wie oft kommt es vor, dass jemand das Erz klaut? Mir ist es sage und schreibe ein einziges mal passiert, Kopf geschüttelt, weiter gefarmt.



/sign (wollte ich schon immer mal machen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 )

Sowas ist mir äußerst selten passiert, und ich spiele seit Relase 2005. In den meisten Fällen kann ich das Erz auch abbauen, obwohl ich Adds habe und ein Alli auf seinem Mount daneben steht. Und so handel ich auch. Warten, ob er zufällig da kämpft und gar nicht am Erz interessiert oder einfach weiterfliegen.

Ich wiederhole mich zwar, aber die Community wird schlechter geredet als sie ist. Vielleicht sollten manche hier mal das Buffed Forum für ein, zwei Wochen links liegen lassen. Ohne diese Schauergeschichten zu lesen zocken. Euch wird auffallen, dass die Wahrheit in der Mitte liegt und manche sich anscheinend gern was einreden.


----------



## b1ubb (26. Januar 2009)

Kaldreth schrieb:


> Natürlich hat das einen Sinn! Ich werde mit dem, in meinen Augen egoistischen Spieler, nicht mehr zusammen eine Instanz oder ähnliches zusammen machen! Vielleicht denkt er auch, dass er auf die gefrorene Kugeln Bedarf macht oder er den Heilerkolben, weshalb ich in der Instanz bin auch ganz gut für sein heilequipment braucht, wenn mal die 2 Skilltrees kommen...!



Achso du bist auch so ein Spieler der in eine Instanz geht und wenn er etwas braucht kein need macht.
Wozu gehst du dann in eine Ini ?


----------



## SonicTank (26. Januar 2009)

Ich halte es im Spiel wie im Rl so: Mach nichts mit anderen, was du auch nicht mit dir machen lassen würdest! Dementsprechend verhalte ich mich auch, und das Schöne daran ist, dass man auch mal ein "Dankeschön" oder ein Lächeln geschenkt bekommt.

Aber so denken nicht viele, zumindest ist das mein Gefühl. Doch es gibt auch Ausnahmen: Mit einem meiner Twinks hab ich mit Level 20 Kräuterkunde gestartet und war grad gemütlich am Kräutersammeln in Dunkelküste, als mal wieder ein Maguskönigskraut auf der Minimap angezeigt wurde. Nix wie hin und das Teil geholt...doch da stand ein Level 14 Spieler und kloppte sich gerade mit einem Distelbären in der Nähe des Krauts. Ich also gewartet, bis der Bär umgefallen war, dem Spieler noch eine Heilung spendiert und schon legte dieser los, das Kraut zu pflücken.

Ich machte also kehrt und suchte das nächste Kraut, da kam per /whisper eine nette Nachricht von dem eben getroffenen Spieler und ich hab mich gefreut, dass das an den Tag gelegte Verhalten im Großen und Ganzen auch irgendwie honoriert wird, auch wenn ich mir davon nichts kaufen kann. Das Spiel wiederholte sich einige Minuten später, nur war ich diesmal derjenige, der sich mit einem Mob am Kraut herumschlug. Der andere Spieler sah das Kraut auch, aber er überließ es mir. 

Generell fahre ich mit meiner Einstellung sehr gut in WoW, denn manche Spieler vergessen nie, egal ob das, was man tut, nun gut oder schlecht ist. 

MfG
Igel


----------



## Rongor (26. Januar 2009)

Shadeja schrieb:


> Es ist erschreckend wie viele dieser Antworten hier genau so sind wie es leider in WoW an der Tagesordnung ist.
> Ohhh, nein ich finde das ganz und gar nicht in Ordnung wenn jemand das Erz nimmt um das ich grade kämpfe.
> Aber wenn mir das passiert dann bringt es nichts sich darüber aufzuregen oder demjenigen eine verbale Maulschelle
> zu verpassen. Die Antwort ist dann meistens genauso wie die Beiträge hier. Einfach zum kotzen.
> ...



Endlich mal jemand, der nicht ist wie die meisten anderen. Das Prob ist leider: du und ich sind in der Unterzahl.
Klar erlaubt es die Spielmchanik, aber sich benehmen und das Bemühen anderer nicht zunichte machen, sollte man schon!
Benehmen bekommt man in der Regel von seinen Eltern beigebracht und ist überall anwendbar!
Allerdings mag ich mir nicht im Geringsten vorstellen, wie es bei denen zuhause abgeht, die hier diesen"Rostoffklau" gut finden!




Rolandos schrieb:


> Ich find den Erz/Blümchenklau voll in Ordnung, da es die Spielmechanik zulässt, wenn die, denen ich das Erz vor der Nase wegschnappe, ein Problem damit haben, können sie ja aufhören mit Erz und Blümchen sammeln, oder WOW. Wenn juckts. Anstand, das ich nicht lache.
> Im RL kann ich anständig sein, aber nicht in einem Kriegsspiel.


Aha.... Kriegsspiel^^ OMG du sitzt wohl im Tarnanzug vorm Rechner! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Komakomi (26. Januar 2009)

b1ubb schrieb:


> Achso du bist auch so ein Spieler der in eine Instanz geht und wenn er etwas braucht kein need macht.
> Wozu gehst du dann in eine Ini ?


Also ich persönlich geh in innis und raids wegen dem spass, equip farmt sich nebenbei ab damit ich in größere raids gehen kann, is so ne kettenreaktion

aus meiner sicht gibt es spieler die equip farmen um zu raiden und spieler die raiden um equip zu farmen.


----------



## Anser (26. Januar 2009)

ich oute mich mal als erzklauer (bei gegnerfraktionen) 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 es macht mir einfach höllisch spaß der gegnerfraktion das erz wegzuhacken, folgende situation hatte ich gestern im becken: ich sichte ein erz stürz mich drauf es gibt nen add + 1 ally der auf das erz stürmt, ich denk mir naja haste halt pech und hau den mob um und was ist der ally kloppt 4 x auf das erz (muß wohl gerade ora. geworden sein) also klopf ich auch mal drauf sag danke und bin wech  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

und die ganzen moralapostel hier, es ist nen game und wie hier schon so schön beschrieben "es ist von der spielmechanik so gewollt" also machen wir es auch so oder flammt ihr auch rum weil ihr auf nehm pvp server einen auf die mütze bekommt?


----------



## Cebasto (26. Januar 2009)

b1ubb schrieb:


> 1. dir gehört einmal GAR nichts.
> Wenn du die Augen zumachst, dann siehst du was dir gehört.



Leider muss ich mich wiederholen: es geht nicht um mein oder nicht mein, sondern um die Art und Weise, wie man miteinader umgeht. Sehe ich jemanden in der Nähe eines Erzvorkommens warte ich bis ersichtlich ist, ob der Spieler abbauen will oder nicht.
Ist doch ganz einfach. Andere tun das nicht und behelfen sich mit Aussagen, wie den Deinen.

Warum glaubst Du, ich würde heulen, weil ich etwas zur Diskussion stelle, was ich für falsch halte. Noch einmal, es geht nicht um 
das Erz, ich finde immer genug. 
Entschuldige jetzt zum Schluss eine persönliche Bemerkung: Du nennst Dich selbst einen
"ganz ganz pösen User", siehst aber doch aus , wie voll der Liebe^^

Ceb


----------



## bkeleanor (26. Januar 2009)

> "es ist von der spielmechanik so gewollt"



es ist so gewollt :-) rofl. darum braucht man jetzt auch bloss noch 1 mal zu schlagen.

allis die das machen werden geflamet und hordies gekillt.


----------



## Tünnemann72 (26. Januar 2009)

Cebasto schrieb:


> Leider muss ich mich wiederholen: es geht nicht um mein oder nicht mein, sondern um die Art und Weise, wie man miteinader umgeht.
> 
> 
> Ceb



Grundsätzlich hast du natürlich völlig recht - aber die Community geht leider nicht besonders "moralisch" und höflich miteinander um ... ich wünschte auch, es wäre anders .. aber wie schon andere hier schrieben: So wie sich viele im Spiel verhalten, so verhalten sie sich auch im wirklichen Leben ... und da brauche ich nur 16 Stunden wirkliches Leben täglich mitzubekommen -- da wundert mich gar nichts mehr, die Völker werden in diesem Land immer dreister, dümmer und impertinenter ...  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Maladin (26. Januar 2009)

Cebasto schrieb:


> Entschuldige jetzt zum Schluss eine persönliche Bemerkung: Du nennst Dich selbst einen
> "ganz ganz pösen User", siehst aber doch aus , wie voll der Liebe^^



Böser Flame das ... entschuldige dich sofort bei Blubb :>

Die Moralfrage ist hier schon recht oft behandelt worden. Ich persönlich glaube an eine Art Karma. Was ich Gutes tue, kommt als Besseres auf mich zurück. So spiele ich auch in MMO. Ich halte diese "Erzklauer" für bedauerliche Einzelfälle. Ich habe oft genug erlebt, wie Leute gelandet sind neben einem Vorkommen, das ich bearbeiten wollte und sich sofort wieder auf den Greifen geschwungen habe.

Handeln und Konsequenzen des Handelns sind in allen Gemeinschaften wichtige Merkmale des Zusammenlebens. Aufregen bringt rein garnichts außer das man selber Fehler macht. Ich denke da an den fatalen Fehler, im yell demjenigen ne Beleidigung nachzubrüllen. Da fängt man sich schnell nen Report ein.

Easy mons - greifs dia Weibas und Fressn und geniess 's Lebm.

/wink maladin


----------



## Versace83 (26. Januar 2009)

bkeleanor schrieb:


> allis die das machen werden geflamet und hordies gekillt.



genau.. oder anders rum ^^


Naja...Anstand hin oder her... wenn ihr eine Zeitschrift kaufen wollt und seht dass genau diese Zeitschrift nur noch einmal im Regal ist aber jemand vor diesem Regal steht und mit dem Verkäufer redet... wartet ihr ob er sich diese kauft oder denkt "Pech gehabt, lauf ich eben zum nächsten Zeitschriftenhändler"... ich denke ihr würdet zu diesem Regal gehen und euch diese Zeitschrift nehmen ohne Rücksicht darauf zu nehmen ob der andere diese Zeitschrift vielleicht auch wollte.

und so ist es eben auch im WoW mit den Rohstoffen ^^ ... nur dass man da als "Beklauter" eben anders reagieren kann.


----------



## Technocrat (26. Januar 2009)

Tünnemann72 schrieb:


> Grundsätzlich hast du natürlich völlig recht - aber die Community geht leider nicht besonders "moralisch" und höflich miteinander um ...



Doch das tut sie...bloß bleiben die Anständigen unter sich und die Asozialen pöbeln und klauen eben überall, so das sie öfter wahrgenommen werden. Merkst Du auch hier im Forum: die Anständigen melden sich weit seltener zu Wort, als es die Pöbler tun. Aber immerhin: gerade ein Thema wie dieses hier zeigt, das sich auch die Anständiegn melden, wenn es um etwas Wichtiges geht und nicht nur um Pöbelei un der Pöbelei willen.


----------



## Technocrat (26. Januar 2009)

Versace83 schrieb:


> ich denke ihr würdet zu diesem Regal gehen und euch diese Zeitschrift nehmen ohne Rücksicht darauf zu nehmen ob der andere diese Zeitschrift vielleicht auch wollte.



Du schließt von Dir auf andere... das ist bei egoistischen Menschen normal. Aber ich verwahre mich dagegen, das Du mir Deine Denkweise unterstellst.


----------



## Trojka (26. Januar 2009)

Sein Erz aber, obwohl er quasi draufgestanden hatte, ist verschwunden!



hmmm jeder zahlt für das spiel, also hat jeder ein recht das ers, bzw kraut zu nehmen, ab ner gewissen weise kanns auch schon assi sein^^ aber auf jedenfall: is das nicht dein erz!! 

lg


----------



## Tuplow5156 (26. Januar 2009)

Anser schrieb:


> "es ist von der spielmechanik so gewollt"



Also das musst du mir mal genauer erklären oder eher gesagt gibt es ein Statement von Blizzard wo sie gesagt haben, dass man ruhig anderen Leuten ihre Kräuter/Erze vor den Nasen wegschnappen soll wenn sie drum kämpfen?

Diesen Satz empfinde ich einfach mal als absoluten Blödsinn...


----------



## Shintuargar (26. Januar 2009)

Versace83 schrieb:


> Naja...Anstand hin oder her... wenn ihr eine Zeitschrift kaufen wollt und seht dass genau diese Zeitschrift nur noch einmal im Regal ist aber jemand vor diesem Regal steht und mit dem Verkäufer redet... wartet ihr ob er sich diese kauft oder denkt "Pech gehabt, lauf ich eben zum nächsten Zeitschriftenhändler"... ich denke ihr würdet zu diesem Regal gehen und euch diese Zeitschrift nehmen ohne Rücksicht darauf zu nehmen ob der andere diese Zeitschrift vielleicht auch wollte.
> 
> und so ist es eben auch im WoW mit den Rohstoffen ^^ ... nur dass man da als "Beklauter" eben anders reagieren kann.



Komisches Beispiel. Woher soll ich wissen, ob er genau die Zeitschrift haben will? Er hätte sie ja nehmen können, solange sie dort liegt. Ansonsten nehm ich sie. Genau wie bei den Erzen.

Aber hier geht es darum, dass jemand ein Erz abbauen wollte, unglücklicherweise geaddet hat und sich nun erstmal zur Wehr setzen muss, bevor er abbauen kann. Ein anderer kommt und nutzt die Situation aus, er baut ab. Du stehst also vor dem Regal, und hast die Zeitschrift in der Hand und unterhälst dich mit dem Verkäufer. Nun kommt wer anders und reißt dir das letzte Exemplar aus der Hand und geht zur Kasse.

Dadurch, dass er sie in der Hand hält, ist ein Interesse an dieser vorhanden. Niemand normaldenkendes würde sie ihm aus der Hand reißen. Eher wartet man, ob er sie nicht vielleicht zurücklegt.


----------



## GreenIsaac (26. Januar 2009)

Lamatard schrieb:


> *Es ist deins wenns im Inventar ist nicht eher .... *



Seh ich genau so... man wird zwar aggresiv wenn jemand das Zeug vor deiner Nase wegklopft aber naja... So ist das Leben... Hart und ungerecht wie immer ^^


----------



## Tünnemann72 (26. Januar 2009)

Technocrat schrieb:


> Doch das tut sie...bloß bleiben die Anständigen unter sich und die Asozialen pöbeln und klauen eben überall, so das sie öfter wahrgenommen werden. Merkst Du auch hier im Forum: die Anstänigen melden sich weit seltener zu Wort, als es die Pöbler tun. Aber immerhin: gerade ein Thema wie dieses hier zeigt, das sich auch die Anständiegn melden, wenn es um etwas Wichtiges geht und nicht nur um Pöbelei un der Pöbelei willen.



Na ich bin hochanständig werte Dame oder Herr  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Und ich kann leider deine These, die besagt, dass  die "Anständigen" unter sich bleiben, nicht völlig vorbehaltlos unterschreiben. Ich bin schon oft mit Leuten unterwegs gewesen, die recht angenehm waren und auch Leuten, die total mieses Verhalten an den Tag gelegt haben, beides im ungünstigsten Fall in einer 5 er oder 10 er Randomgruppe für eine Ini. Für mich gibt es immer diverse Anhaltspunkte, ob mir jemand genehm ist oder nicht, bzw. ob er halbwegs vernünftiges Verhalten an den Tag legt.

1.) Sagt jemand in der Gruppe gar nichts - lässt sich ständig porten und im Falle eines Whypes kommentarlos vom Heiler wiederbeleben, anstatt zu laufen, fängt aber plötzlich an zu kritisieren, weil Ihm oder Ihr etwas nicht passt
2.) Das Verhalten beim Itemloot; Kommt schon so ein Spruch wie "Alle machen bitte "Gier, ich brauch das Item" oder "alle mache bitte Gier, ich entzauber dann" und total sauer reagiert, wenn man sagt, dass man im Falle eines Items, welches man gut brauchen könnte keinesfalls Gier, sondern Bedarf machen wird, ... weis ich in etwa mit wem ich es zu tun habe
3.) Leute, die sofort die Gruppe verlassen, wenn es mal nicht gut läuft


----------



## Ulikjin (26. Januar 2009)

Machen kann man gegen Erzklau wohl nix, in Ordnung ist es trotzdem nicht, vor allem wenn ich bereits sehe das sich da ein anderer mit Interesse positioniert hat.
Meine Vorgehensweise ist immer die das ich bei eventuell vorhandenen Mobs dem anderen erst mal helfe, unabhängig von Fraktion.
Die Reaktionen die dabei kommen sind immer recht interessant. Es gibt natürlich die, die dann einfach so wortlos mit dem Objekt der Begierde abhauen - es gibt aber auch genug Spieler die sich bedanken oder die Beute mit einem teilen. Ist halt wie im richtigen Leben - es gibt überall Deppen und es gibt überall nette Leute.


----------



## norp (26. Januar 2009)

ambrador schrieb:


> ich glaube nicht, dass gilt: "Wer's zuerst sieht, dem gehört es!"



Bei meinem Hund ist das so, kein Fremder würde ihn jemals drauf ansprechen. Sind halt die Vorteile, die man als Dogge hat.


----------



## Thrainan (26. Januar 2009)

Wenn ich sowas wie "es ist von der Spielmechanik gewollt" lese habe ich das Bedürfniss meinen Kopf mit schwung vor die Wand zu hauen. Das ist übrigens auch von der Spielmechanik  des Games RL durchaus möglich. Deswegen erlaubt? vieleicht, je nachdem wessen Wand. Aber mache ich sowas? Nein ich hab eine gute Erziehung genossen und weis ich darf mich nicht wie der letzte Idiod benehmen, sonnst gibbts Ärger mit Mutti...

Es ist übrigens auch nicht verboten ohne Messer und Gabel zu essen und sich nen knoten in den kleinen Jürgen zu machen...


----------



## Akium (26. Januar 2009)

Schneelilie schrieb:


> Ach? Anstand ja? Ist es den anständig Erze für so ein hohen preis ins AH zu stellen, dass kein "normales Schwein" sie sich leisten kann? Da frag ich mich wer dann mehr Anstand hat. Der, der das Erz wegklaut, weil ers braucht, doer der, der sich beschwert, weil ers nicht teuer ins AH setzen konnte.



lol...  Wer sein Erz im AH kauft, ist nur zu faul es selbst zu farmen.  Das heisst, jeder der stundenlang Erz farmt, darf es gefälligst zu jedem Preis, der ihm grade gefällt ins AH setzen.  Punkt.  
Es handelt sich dabei ja wohl kaum um einen Monopolartikel.  Wenns dir zu teuer ist, beweg deinen Hintern, und geh selbst farmen. ! 

Zweitens... nätürlich lässt man üblicherweise nen Erz stehen, wenn man sieht, dass sich nen anderer Spieler grade bei dem Erz mit Mobs prügelt. 
Wenn es doch passiert, dass sich jemand das Erz schnappt, ist es trotzdem ziemlich kindisch und überspannt deswegen nen Ticket zu schreiben... 

Oh man.. das ist doch lächerlich, und ich glaube als GM, der sich dauernd mit so ner Kinderkacke befassen muss, wäre ich geneigt solche überflüssigen Tickets pauschal in die Tonne zu werfen... ^^


----------



## bkeleanor (26. Januar 2009)

> ...ob der andere diese Zeitschrift vielleicht auch wollte.



Also das mit der Zeitschrift ist ein bischen etwas anderes. Ich meine im echten Leben besteht ja die Möglichkeit die Stimmbänder zu verwenden und den dort stehenden Typen erst zu fragen. Wenn er die Zeitschrift nicht in den Händen hält und mit dem Verkäufer plaudert besteht ja keine Eile.



> Entschuldige jetzt zum Schluss eine persönliche Bemerkung: Du nennst Dich selbst einen
> "ganz ganz pösen User", siehst aber doch aus , wie voll der Liebe^^



Ja B1ubb sieht ganz schnuckelig aus in seiner Signatur. :-)


----------



## b1ubb (26. Januar 2009)

norp schrieb:


> Bei meinem Hund ist das so, kein Fremder würde ihn jemals drauf ansprechen. Sind halt die Vorteile, die man als Dogge hat.



Ähm sorry, 
ich bin eigentlich sehr tierlieb, aber wie kann man ein tier in so eine sache einbeziehen ?? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## wheppu (26. Januar 2009)

ambrador schrieb:


> Es war mir ebenso eine große Freude bösen Feinden (besonders Hexenmeistern) beim Leveln im WoTLK die Quest-Ziele zu klauen ... am Besten, wenn sie schon vorher wussten, dass *ich* die Gegner spontan taggen kann )



Bin ich jetzt aber froh, dass sie das mit dem neuen Patch behoben haben und ich mit einem gesetzten Dot schon den Mob getaggt habe... :-) Die Freude ist also ganz meinerseits.


----------



## ciaz (26. Januar 2009)

Du musst halt damit rechnen, dass jemand anderes kommt und dir das Vorkommen wegschnappt, wenn du dir schon unbedingt eins aussuchst, wo Mobs bei sind. Jeder hat hier die Wahl ein "Risiko" einzugehen und zu hoffen, dass kein anderer Bergbauer auftaucht. Falls dies doch geschieht, ist es vielleicht ein Spieler der gegnerischen Fraktion und man kann ihn gleich "bestrafen". Meine Ansicht zu dem "Klau": Ich lasse sogar Hordlern (bin Ally) ihr Vorkommen und fliege weiter anstatt es mir zu schnappen, wobei hier eine Umfrage mal interessant waere, wie die Spieler in der Situation handeln wuerden. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Cebasto (26. Januar 2009)

Akium schrieb:


> Wenn es doch passiert, dass sich jemand das Erz schnappt, ist es trotzdem ziemlich kindisch und überspannt deswegen nen Ticket zu schreiben...



Ich habe ein Thema angesprochen dass immerhin auf rege Anteilnahme gestoßen ist, warum nur musst Du mich persönlich abwerten, weil Du vielleicht keinen Thread deswegen erstellen würdest, was Dir zum Beweis genügt, dass er unnötig ist.
Ich habe ein Anliegen, aber ich will mich weder ausheulen, rächen noch sonstwas. Ich will darüber diskutieren. Mach doch lieber mit, das meiste aus Deinem Beitrag fand ich total richtig.


----------



## MadMat (26. Januar 2009)

Cebasto schrieb:


> Folgende Situation: Ein Spieler nähert sich einem Saroniterzfeld, will dieses abbauen, wird aber von einem Mob angegriffen, dem sich
> kurz danach noch zwei willige Kumpel hinzu gesellen. Der Spieler kämpft wacker und schlägt die drei Angreifer kurz und klein.
> Sein Erz aber, obwohl er quasi draufgestanden hatte, ist verschwunden!
> 
> ...



Kann man nichts gegen tun. Ich nenne es asozial, die Leute, die es tun nennen es "clever".
Egal ob er Erz oder Blume.


Grüße


----------



## Melbeaz (26. Januar 2009)

Mir ist das auch schon bei einigen Erzen passiert oder auch beim Questen. Ich mach dagegen nichts, nach ein paar Minuten ist es fast vergessen. Trotzdem finde ich nicht das es in Ordnung ist  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Ich frage die Spieler die in der Naehe des Erzes Mobs kloppen sogar, ob sie das Erz haben wollten oder ob sie nur questen. Auch wenns nur ein Spiel ist, wer sich so verhaelt hat im RL meist nichts zu melden und muss seinen Frust in WOW ablassen oder sich an WOW aufgeilen.
Mit etwas mehr Freundlichkeit und Anstand (auch wenns nur ein Spiel ist) waere vieles einfach auch angenehmer.....

LG


----------



## [DM]Zottel (26. Januar 2009)

Wenn die Person von der gleichen Fraktion ist könnt ihr es ja im Whisper klären, kommen oft schon lustige Sachen dabei raus. Von ner Entschuldigung und nem Stack Kobalterz als Entschädigung bis zu nem Time-Ban weil er ausfallend wurde und der GM gern Nägel mit Köpfen macht :-)

Aber man sollte an der Stelle auch festhalten, dass die absolute Mehrheit wenn sie sieht dass man am Erz kämpft entweder gleich wieder aufmountet und wegfliegt, oder kurz im /s fragt ob man das Erz abbauen möchte. Somit zieht hier die 80/20 Regel wie so oft.


----------



## Sulli (26. Januar 2009)

Ach nimms mit Gelassenheit^^.... Das ist überall das selbe , egal ob in WoW , HDRO usw. . Da kannst ne stunde was freigeräumt haben ...kommt einer früher dran dann kannst Pech haben, das es ein unfairer Gamer ist, der es dir wegnimmt. Ist mir auch schon sehr oft passiert .Naja aber einmal konnt ich mich rächen .. habe den in ner Ini als Gruppe wiedergetroffen und ihn .. naja sagen wir es mal so , zu spät geheilt .. naja die rep. kosten waren mit sicherheit höher  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 . Aber ansonsten egal , sowas abhaken unter warum habe ich kein Pet wie ein Jäger der mir den Mob vom Hals hält bis ich abgebaut habe  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Tante V (26. Januar 2009)

Tip: für sollche situationen legt man sich am besten immer das

Pikkolo des Flammenfeuers http://wowdata.buffed.de/?i=13379

an, dann hat man keine sorgen mehr oO 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lizard King (26. Januar 2009)

Cebasto schrieb:


> Folgende Situation: Ein Spieler nähert sich einem Saroniterzfeld, will dieses abbauen, wird aber von einem Mob angegriffen, dem sich
> kurz danach noch zwei willige Kumpel hinzu gesellen. Der Spieler kämpft wacker und schlägt die drei Angreifer kurz und klein.
> Sein Erz aber, obwohl er quasi draufgestanden hatte, ist verschwunden!
> 
> Meine Fragen jetzt: Wie soll ein Spieler damit umgehen?




Als Allianzspieler musst du das akzeptieren.

Es wurde doch schon öfters besprochen, und es ist für einen Hordenspieler völlig legetim auf diese Weise das Erz abzubauen.
Viel wichtiger ist es den Allianzspieler noch während er mit dem mob kämpft auf PVP Serven vor oder nach dem abbau noch zu töten.

Ausgelacht gehört die Allianz nach abbau immer!

Sollte sich allerdings ein Allianzspieler diese Frechheit erlauben, Name mekren und Jagt auf diesen Abschaum machen!!!


----------



## Kajver (26. Januar 2009)

Hmmm, eigentlich sinnlose Diskussion.

1. Es ist ein Spiel, wer Erzklau oder ähnliches persönlich nimmt, sollte sich mal wieder mehr seinem Reallife widmen. Es hilft WOW mal auszumachen und ein anderes Mal weiterzuspielen.

2. Anstand, Ehre und Moral kann und wird ein Jeder von uns anders definieren. Es gibt solche und solche Menschen. Wir sind nicht hier, um gesellschaftlich grenzwertige Individuum zu therapieren.

3. Ignore hilft in solchen Fällen.


----------



## Mäuserich (26. Januar 2009)

Ich finde es generell nicht gut jemand anderem etwas vor der Nase wegzuschnappen wenn er deutlich eher dran war als ich, aussgenommen er hat das vorher auch bei mir gemacht, dann hat er keine Rücksicht zu erwarten.

Ich möchte mal 2 kleine Anekdoten zum Besten geben (beide mit meinem Heil-Paladin erlebt, war noch schlecht equipt und brauchte sehr lange für die Mobs):

Ich wollte eine Quest im Schattenmondtal machen bei der ich ein paar Steintafeln sammeln sollte (damals noch Lvl 68). Ich erspähte eine der begehrten Tafeln, allerdings waren 4 Mobs davor. Einen nach dem anderen quälte ich sie zu Boden und pullte gerade den letzen als ein voll epischer Schurke an mir vorbei lief und die Tafel lootete. Er machte sich auf den Weg in eine Gegner Gruppe hinter der 2 Tafeln lagen. Ich rannte ebenfalls vorbei und lootete die eine woraufhin er einen stunnte und schnell die andere Tafel lootete. Nachdem er sich des letzen Gegners entledigt hatte whisperte er mich an was mir denn einfalle. Daraufhin bekam er von mir nur zurück das er mir vor nicht einmal 20 Sekunden auch eine weggelootet hat und es für einen Holy-Pala erheblich aufwendiger ist sich die Gegner wegzuräumen als für einen Schurken. Daraufhin wurde er kleinlaut und entschuldigte sich bei mir und für den Rest der Quest kamen wir uns nicht mehr in die Quere.

Beim Anflug auf die FdS fand ich im Nethersturm eine Netherblüte und beschloss eine Zwischenlandung zu machen. Dabei Addete ich direkt 3 Schleim-Viecher und fing an sie zu bekämpfen. Ich sah eine Blutelfe auf die Pflanze anfliegen und dachte mir schon "oh nein". Kurz vorher machte sie in der Luft halt und per /w kam die Frage ob ich mir die Pflanze freikämpfe und auf mein schlichtes "Ja" wünschte sie mir noch einen schönen Tag und flog weiter. Ein nettes Erlebniss und leider in der Form nie wieder erlebt.



Shadeja schrieb:


> Es ist erschreckend wie viele dieser Antworten hier genau so sind wie es leider in WoW an der Tagesordnung ist.
> Ohhh, nein ich finde das ganz und gar nicht in Ordnung wenn jemand das Erz nimmt um das ich grade kämpfe.
> Aber wenn mir das passiert dann bringt es nichts sich darüber aufzuregen oder demjenigen eine verbale Maulschelle
> zu verpassen. Die Antwort ist dann meistens genauso wie die Beiträge hier. Einfach zum kotzen.
> ...



/sign du sprichst mir vollständig aus der Seele



Schneelilie schrieb:


> Ach? Anstand ja? Ist es den anständig Erze für so ein hohen preis ins AH zu stellen, dass kein "normales Schwein" sie sich leisten kann? Da frag ich mich wer dann mehr Anstand hat. Der, der das Erz wegklaut, weil ers braucht, doer der, der sich beschwert, weil ers nicht teuer ins AH setzen konnte.
> 
> [...]



Ja es ist anständig Erze so teuer ins AH zu stellen den das ist das simple Gesetz von Angebot und Nachfrage. Weil entweder bleibt er drauf sitzen weil es sich wirklich kein Schwein leisten kann oder die Leute können es sich offensichtlich Leisten und nur DU empfindest es als zu teuer.

Ausserdem: wer sagt denn das er das Erz fürs AH farmt und nicht für seinen Eigenbedarf?!

Ehrlich (und auch wenn es mir Leid tut), deine Aussage kann ich einfach nur als dämlich bezeichnen!


----------



## Flyingangel. (26. Januar 2009)

Ich handhabe es so , wenn ich sehe da ist jemand näher dran als ich es gesehen haben egal ob ally oder horde , dann lass ich es auch seines sein !!
selbst wenn der gegenspieler gerade sich mit gegnern rumschlägt ... dann helfe ich schnell ... mit der hoffnung hin das beim nähsten mal er der jenige sein wird der mir hilft !!
Allerdings wenn jmd die situartion ausnutzt und dann auch noch ein /lachen oder /spucken kommt , dann nehme ich mir die zeit und versaue ihm in den nähsten 30 min jede blume oder erzvorkommen !!
Wie man in den wald reinruft ....


----------



## Veryholy (26. Januar 2009)

Bärsärk schrieb:


> Es war mir ebenso eine große Freude bösen Feinden (besonders Hexenmeistern) beim Leveln im WoTLK die Quest-Ziele zu klauen ... am Besten, wenn sie schon vorher wussten, dass *ich* die Gegner spontan taggen kann )



Da bin ich aber froh, das die Hexer nun seit Patch 3.0.8 diesbezüglich nicht mehr im Nachteil sind. Mich hat das mehrere Male geärgert!



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Amalsia (26. Januar 2009)

Ich hatte die Situation auch schon oft, dass grad als ich mit meinem Menschen-Krieger das Erz abbauen wollte mir ein mob in die Quere kam und dann noch ein anderer Spieler. Manchmal eben ein Hordler aber oft auch schon genug ein Alli. Meist wurd ich ausgelacht weil er mir dann das Erz geklaut hat obwohl ich quasi daneben stand aber mir eben den Mob vom Hals halten musste. Weil ers dann super lustig fand dass er mir grad das Erz vor der Nase wegschnappen konnte.

Andre Fälle sind die dass sich jemand beim Abbauen grad dazu gesellt ohne zu fragen und nichts!

Oder man baut ein Erz ab, ist in der Umgebung alleine und plötzlich kommt jemand und giftet einen an "Das ist meins" obwohl man die ganze zeit schon allein am Erz steht und abbaut  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Ich bin halt auch eher ein Fan von Fairness in der Hinsicht, ich schnapp umgekehrt ja auch niemanden was weg, oder versuch es zumindest! Auch wenns ein Hordler ist 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

aber das sehen viele halt auch anders...

Es ist halt ärgerlich aber wie gesagt man kann dagegen wenig machen!


----------



## Azore (26. Januar 2009)

hm ich mach das auch regelmäßig.
ganz früher in wow gab es noch sowas wie ehre und rücksicht, aber seit BC gilt für mich auch nur noch: der stärkere gewinnt.

wenn man mich meine eigenen medizin schmecken lässt rege ich mich garnicht erst auf und fliege einfach weiter, das nächste vorkommen ist ja nur 100meter entfernt.

gerade beim questen und farmen muss man ganz dick die ellenbogen ausfahren und sich sein platz schaffen, den die anderen schert es nicht ob du nun schon seit 10minuten die mobs auf dem weg zu dem einen named questmob killst, sie reiten einfach an dir vorbei.
ich lade allerdings aus anstand bei q mobs die leute vorher ein.

bei erzen bin ich gnadenlos. der schnellere gewinnt.


----------



## barbarella (26. Januar 2009)

kennt ihr das gefühl des fremdschämens?   das überkommt mich gerade wenn ich hier so einige antworten lese...

entweder haben hier so manche leute eine saumiserable kinderstube gehabt und tugenden wie respekt und fairness nie kennen gelernt oder es sind menschen die im rl nicht mal den mund auf bekommen um ihren namen zu nennen weil ihr ego irgendwo im keller liegt... beides ist sehr bemitleidenswert

mir sträuben sich die nackenhaare wenn ich sätze lese: "anstand, das gibts in wow nicht" ... leute wisst ihr überhaupt was ihr da schreibt? DU bist ein teil dieses spieles.. welches problem quält euch denn  daß ihr anderen spielern das spiel verderben müsst? ihr schreibt doch es gäbe genügend erze... na dann flieg doch du zum nächsten erz und klaue es nicht demjenigen der mühsam sein hart erarbeites erz..freikilled...

das beispiel mit der parklücke fand ich recht passend.. und auch die beschreibung des sicherheitsfachmanns... 

im spiel tendiere ich mit meinem jäger dazu einen erzeklauer bis zum nächsten erz zu verfolgen und ihm einen pulk mobs anzuschleppen und mich tot zu stellen... hilft als lektion meistens


----------



## Toamar (26. Januar 2009)

Mein emfinden ist momentan das die spawnrate von Erzadern erhöht wurde....
Ich kann momentan so viel erze farmen... leztens habe ich auf einen sammstag von 22:45 bis 23:45 22 Titanbarren und 163 Saronitbarren gefarmt....
Das hat man vor dem Patch noch nicht mal um 3Uhr mogends in der Woche hinbekommen.
Wenn mir dann einer ne ader wegklaut, obwohl das nie passiert, da ich hunter bin, und ich sogar in die Elitegruppen reinfliege wenn es Titanerz ist,
drauf geschissen ^^


----------



## migraene (26. Januar 2009)

Also ich klaue grundsätzlich kein Erz(egal ob horde oder alli), machts jemand bei mir nehm ich mir die zeit und flieg ihm hinterher und klau ihm mal 10 minuten alles vor der Nase weg (niemand ist so schnell wie paladine^^). nebenbei kann diese person auf einen heiler weniger zurückgreifen(ignoliste sei dank...)!


----------



## Technocrat (26. Januar 2009)

Sulli schrieb:


> Naja aber einmal konnt ich mich rächen .. habe den in ner Ini als Gruppe wiedergetroffen und ihn .. naja sagen wir es mal so , zu spät geheilt .. naja die rep. kosten waren mit sicherheit höher



Rächen ist sogar noch mieser und kleingeistiger, wenn man mich fragt.


----------



## Technocrat (26. Januar 2009)

Azore schrieb:


> gerade beim questen und farmen muss man ganz dick die ellenbogen ausfahren und sich sein platz schaffen



Nein, muß man nicht. Nie. 

Und wie Du auf seine Gnadenlosigkeit stolz zu sein ist armseelig und dümmlich. Gnadenlos zu sein kann jedes Tier, jeder Schwachmat und jeder Computer, Großzügigkeit ist das, was jemanden zu etwas Besonderem macht.


----------



## Elda (26. Januar 2009)

"ein Spieler" bist du ?
und soll das ein mimimi thread sein ? =O
Kann man nix machen erz ist weg...steht ja nicht dein Name drauf 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## N00ky (26. Januar 2009)

Meiner Meinung nach, hat der Patch die Chance auf Erzklau verringert.

Wieso?

Weil ich denke, dass der, der zuerst haut, auch die Beute bekommen soll...

Früher konnte man auch als erster hauen, trotzdem konnte einer dazwischen hacken und das Vorkommen übernehmen...


Bei mir kommt es auch oft vor, dass, wenn ich auf ein Erzvorkommen zufliege, denke :"Super, schon wieder eins.".

Kaum bin ich aber angekommen und will grade die Hacke aus den Untiefen meiner Taschen hervorziehen, als neben mir ein Spieler aus dem Nichts auftaucht und

sich beschwert.

Dem Anstand halber lass ich es ihm natürlich, aber es gilt nunmal, wer zuerst da ist und hackt, der kriegt es.

Die Spielmechanik ist eben manchmal ein bisschen langsam. Da kann man nichts machen.


----------



## Melbeaz (26. Januar 2009)

@barbarella

Ja fremdschaemen passt sehr gut.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## deHaar (26. Januar 2009)

Cebasto schrieb:


> Folgende Situation: Ein Spieler nähert sich einem Saroniterzfeld, will dieses abbauen, wird aber von einem Mob angegriffen, dem sich
> kurz danach noch zwei willige Kumpel hinzu gesellen. Der Spieler kämpft wacker und schlägt die drei Angreifer kurz und klein.
> Sein Erz aber, obwohl er quasi draufgestanden hatte, ist verschwunden!
> 
> ...



Da kannste eben nix machen… 
Die Förderung von asozialem Verhalten innerhalb einer sozial doch so vielfältigen Welt wie der von WoW ist einfach von vorn herein Absicht gewesen! Nur glaube ich nicht, dass Blizzard unbedingt Menschen dazu bringen will sich auf diese Art und Weise unsozial, gemein und aggressiv zu verhalten, vielmehr sollte das mit dem Erz eher Leute dazu bringen, noch länger zu farmen (also zu spielen, also Geld an Blizzard zu bezahlen). 
Wenn jemand meint, er könne sowas wie Vernunft, Einsicht, Güte, Herzlichkeit oder weiteres sozial-positives in der WoWelt finden, der wird lange suchen müssen. Solche Leute gibt es zwar, aber die sind leider benachteiligt… (aber ist das nicht eigentlich in der richtigen, realen Welt auch so? Wenn Du einen Hunderter irgednwo rumfliegen siehst und grade als Du ihn aufheben willst, fällt Dich ein Kampfhund (vielleicht heißt er ja sogar Gluth) an, dann hebt den Hunderter eben leider der nächste "Ork" vor Dir auf… und Du gehst leer aus!)

P.S. wenn Du Dich bei den Gamemastern nicht unbeliebt machen bzw. als völlig debil darstellen willst, 
dann schreib wegen sowas AUF GAR KEINEN FALL ein Ticket!


----------



## Curentix (26. Januar 2009)

Pech! Ich klau auch immer Erze, wer zuerst kommt, mahlt zuerst.


----------



## Grimdhoul (26. Januar 2009)

ich hab mal das Glück gehabt einen netten spieler zu treffen... 

ich wollt an die Blume und hab dafür 2 mobs am allerwertesten gehabt .. soweit so gut .. als ich die mobs down hatte war das Bleamperl weg .. soweit so gut ... einfahc mal auf gut glück im /1 geschrieben das denjenigen der Blitz beim Koten treffen soll... darauf hat sich wirklich der Spieler gemeldet und hat mir die Kräuter zrückgegeben .. war echt mal ne gelunge überraschung und das im postiven sinn. 

Hätte ich mir echt nicht gedacht von daher DANKE :-)


----------



## neo1986 (26. Januar 2009)

Du= Pech kann man nix machen is halt so und war auch immer schon so.
Dieb= Wenn er es nötig hat der n00b.


----------



## Gamor (26. Januar 2009)

als Nachtelf Jäger hat mans da ziemlich einfach nen mob los zu werden xD

-pet drauf schicken
-EIsfalle
-Totstellen
-Schattenmimik

oder was ziemlich fies wär Irreführung auf den der gerade erz abbaut und dann mob pullen rofl  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ashrokse (26. Januar 2009)

Spieler merken und gleiches mit gleichem vergelten.



> - Ticket gegen Unbekannt schreiben?


Nebenbei mal, warum glaubt eigentlich jeder man könnte wegen jedem Scheiß der einem nicht passt ein Ticket schreiben um das sich die GMs kümmern? o_0


----------



## Tante V (26. Januar 2009)

Gamor schrieb:


> oder was ziemlich fies wär Irreführung auf den der gerade erz abbaut und dann mob pullen rofl
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



irreführung geht nur auf gruppenmitglieder ... das wär ja super fies da hätt ich das schon öfter genutzt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## BalianTorres (26. Januar 2009)

Cebasto schrieb:


> Ticket gegen Unbekannt schreiben?



Natürlich....was auch sonst?!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dalmus (26. Januar 2009)

Curentix schrieb:


> Pech! Ich klau auch immer Erze, wer zuerst kommt, mahlt zuerst.


Im Grunde schaut's tatsächlich so aus.

Wo genau sollte man schon die Grenze ziehen?
Bin ich ein Vorkommendieb, wenn ich mich im Flug nähere und jemand anders mit einem Bodenmount - er zieht aggro und ich nicht? Ist mir neulich erst passiert und bekam vom anderen dann direkt mal ein "/s igno". Sollte ich da dann ein schlechtes Gewissen haben? Aus welchem Grund?

Wäre ich dann nicht auch schon ein Vorkommendieb, wenn ich mit einem Epicflieger beim farmen jemanden überhole, der nur ein normales Flugmount hat? Weil ich so schneller am Vorkommen bin?

Und genauso schaut's dann auch aus, wenn ich mich am Boden befinde und zwischen mir und dem Vorkommen sind 2 Mobs.
In der alten Welt haben da halt Schurken, Jäger und Druiden Vorteile - und? Damit muß man leben.
Wenn ich jemand anderen sehe, der ebenfalls scharf auf das Vorkommen ist, dann hab ich die Wahl:
a) Ich warte bis er aggro hat und geh dann abbauen (und lande möglicherweise auf der Ignorelist).
b) Ich laufe hin, ziehe aggro und der andere bekommt's - c'est la vie.

Es ist schlicht und ergreifend Pech.


----------



## Fipse (26. Januar 2009)

barbarella schrieb:


> kennt ihr das gefühl des fremdschämens?   das überkommt mich gerade wenn ich hier so einige antworten lese...
> 
> entweder haben hier so manche leute eine saumiserable kinderstube gehabt und tugenden wie respekt und fairness nie kennen gelernt oder es sind menschen die im rl nicht mal den mund auf bekommen um ihren namen zu nennen weil ihr ego irgendwo im keller liegt... beides ist sehr bemitleidenswert
> 
> ...



Dem kann ich nur zustimmen. Wenn ich mit einem Twink auf eine Erzader zurenne und sehe da kämpft wer, dann gehe ich halt weiter.
Ist es so schwer mal ein nweig rücksicht zu nehmen? Vieleicht mal anderen zu helfen? 
Wenn jemand von der gegnerischen Fraktion gegen 3 Mobs kämpft vor einer Erzader, dann helfe ich. Oder wenn er doch stirbt, räume ich auf und warte bis er wieder da ist und ob er die Erzader bracht.
Habe sogar schon (vor dem Patch erlebt) wie ich als Alli und er als Hordi abwechselnd auf das Vorkommen schlagen. Da hat jeder was abbekommen.


----------



## Malakas (26. Januar 2009)

Ich klaue nix  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Die Fraktion ist mir dabei egal. Ich wurde ehrlich gesagt schon öfters von der eigene Fraktion "beklaut" als von der gegnerischen...soviel mal dazu. Mich dann mit solchen Freaks noch auf Diskussionen einlassen hab ich dann schon vor Jahren aufgegeben ... Wenn ich mir dann  teilweise die kommentare HIER anschau fühl ich mich in der Annahme bestätigt. zuviele Trolle in WOW ^^ 

So Zitate. "Pech gehabt, wer zuerstkommt mahlt zuerst." oder ÖHHH heul net, Steht ja nicht deine name drauf" 

Leute Leute, wie peinlich seid ihr eigentlich. Nulll selbstwertgefühl? Das ist ja wie einer Oma den letzten Einkaufswagen wegschnappen. Oder der ewige streit um den Parkplatz. 

Ich persönlich hab weder Lust noch Zeit in irgendeiner Form da Energie zu verschwenden.


----------



## Dalmus (26. Januar 2009)

Malakas schrieb:


> Leute Leute, wie peinlich seid ihr eigentlich. Nulll selbstwertgefühl? Das ist ja wie einer Oma den letzten Einkaufswagen wegschnappen. Oder der ewige streit um den Parkplatz.


Keine Ahnung was das mit Selbstwertgefühl zu tun hat.
Man könnte auch genau die gegenteilige Theorie aufstellen und behaupten, daß diejenigen, die in der Regel auf das Vorkommen verzichten Gefallsüchtig sind - und damit ihr eigenes Selbstwertefühl pushen möchten.
Und was hat das mit der Oma auf sich? Ist das nicht ein hinkender Vergleich? 
Aber lassen wir die Oma ruhig Oma sein... wenn die Oma so scharf auf den Wagen sit, daß sie hinrennt und dabei 2 Leute anrempelt (aggro zieht) und sich nun erstmal mit denen auseinandersetzen muß... dann kann die 2. Oma doch in aller Ruhe zum Einkaufswagen, oder nicht?


----------



## Thrainan (26. Januar 2009)

Dalmus schrieb:


> Keine Ahnung was das mit Selbstwertgefühl zu tun hat.
> Man könnte auch genau die gegenteilige Theorie aufstellen und behaupten, daß diejenigen, die in der Regel auf das Vorkommen verzichten Gefallsüchtig sind - und damit ihr eigenes Selbstwertefühl pushen möchten.
> Und was hat das mit der Oma auf sich? Ist das nicht ein hinkender Vergleich?
> Aber lassen wir die Oma ruhig Oma sein... wenn die Oma so scharf auf den Wagen sit, daß sie hinrennt und dabei 2 Leute anrempelt (aggro zieht) und sich nun erstmal mit denen auseinandersetzen muß... dann kann die 2. Oma doch in aller Ruhe zum Einkaufswagen, oder nicht?


Mal wieder ne sehr traurige Einstellung. Aber gut du bist vermutlich alt genug. Was deine Eltern nicht geschafft haben können wir Dir auch nicht mehr beibringen.
Rücksicht und höfflichkeit haben halt nichts mit Gefallsüchtig zu tun, falls doch was hängen bleibt...


----------



## Melbeaz (26. Januar 2009)

Da bin ich lieber die die ihr Selbstwertgefuehl pushed indem ich demjenigen das Erz lasse der zuerst da war  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## DerTankWars (26. Januar 2009)

*senf dazu geb*

ich finde, der anderen fraktion kann man es ruhig klauen, im bg tötet man sie schließlich...
eigene fraktion --> finger weg! man kann ja auch nacher per handel fester teilen, wenn man es ganz genau haben will :>
aber als schamy mit steinklaue haste da eh kein problem^^


----------



## Lisutari (26. Januar 2009)

Mir werden auch Erze geklaut. Es ist nicht verboten, es ist nur unhöflich.
Und um ehrlich zusein, seit mir das erste mal ein Erz geklaut wurde, mach ichs auch...


----------



## Thrainan (26. Januar 2009)

Lisutari schrieb:


> Mir werden auch Erze geklaut. Es ist nicht verboten, es ist nur unhöflich.
> Und um ehrlich zusein, seit mir das erste mal ein Erz geklaut wurde, mach ichs auch...


Und dann fängt wegen dir auch noch einer an und wegen dem wieder ein anderer. Eine spitzentaktit 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lorghi (26. Januar 2009)

Und bei den Antworten wundern sich einige, was in der Community nicht stimmt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 schade

Zum Thema: Als Schurke hat man ja diese hübsche Vanish Fähigkeit & wenn ein solcher "Erz-Dieb" anfing zu hacken, während ich den Mob verprügelte, hab ich selbige dann auch gleich mal aktiviert. Aggro-Reset, der Mob greift den "Dieb" an & ich hab das Zeug derweil abgebaut. Leider hat sowas nicht jede Klasse.

Betrachtet es als Ingame-Karma 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dalmus (26. Januar 2009)

Thrainan schrieb:


> Mal wieder ne sehr traurige Einstellung.


Über eine vernünftige Begründung dazu wäre ich erfreut gewesen.
Hielte ich einfach für höflich (die Höflichkeit hast Du ja selbst ins Spiel gebracht).



Thrainan schrieb:


> Aber gut du bist vermutlich alt genug. Was deine Eltern nicht geschafft haben können wir Dir auch nicht mehr beibringen.


Auch hier fehlen wieder genauere Angaben, was Du meinst mir nicht mehr beibringen zu können.



Thrainan schrieb:


> Rücksicht und höfflichkeit haben halt nichts mit Gefallsüchtig zu tun, falls doch was hängen bleibt...


Der Einwand mit der "Gefallsucht" war nur ein Einwand auf das Argument mit dem Selbstwertgefühl.
Und zum Thema Höflichkeit... ich könnte mir beizeiten ja mal den Spass erlauben, einen Abend lang wirklich Aggrofarming betreiben und danach ein Best-of als Video zusammenschnibbeln - natürlich von den Äußerungen, die dann von anderen Spielern kommen. Danach können wir uns gerne wieder über Höflichkeit unterhalten.
Rücksicht? Da können wir uns dann das gleiche Video anschauen und abstimmen welche Äußerungen ticketwürdig sind, die aber ungeahndet blieben. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lisutari (26. Januar 2009)

Thrainan schrieb:


> Und dann fängt wegen dir auch noch einer an und wegen dem wieder ein anderer. Eine spitzentaktit
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


Ich weis, aber wenn ich aufhöhre Erze zu kaluen, höhren nicht plötzlich alle auf sie mir weg zu nehmen. So ists nunmal


----------



## deHaar (26. Januar 2009)

Wie? 

Hier gibt es tatsächlich Leute, die Leuten der eigenen Fraktion Érz vor der Nase wegklauen?
Bin die ganze Zeit davon ausgegangen, dass es hier darum geht, Spielern der ANDEREN FRAKTION — ALSO INGAME FEINDEN — Erz zu stehlen! 
Da hab ich die Diskussion sehr wohl verstanden, aber den eigenen Leuten was zocken? 
Ist meiner Meinung nach nicht einen Buchstaben der Diskussion wert, das ist einfach im höchsten Maße asozial!  
Aber klar, ich machs nicht, andere schon… that's (real) life.


----------



## Ðæmoon (26. Januar 2009)

lol da hatt ich ma was geiles:
vor oder vorvorletzte weihnachten ( wo die schneebälle noch ein en umgehaun ham) wollte ich erz abbauen und dann kamen da uch mobs naja als ich alle besigt hab habe ich einen typen von meiner frakrion das erz abbauen sehen und hab ihn angeschmissen....^^ und shcwupp ich hatte das erz...^^


----------



## deHaar (26. Januar 2009)

L o L 

ok, das ist ebenfalls ein cleveres Ausnutzen der (damals noch vorhandenen) Spielmechanik ;-)


----------



## Thrainan (26. Januar 2009)

Dalmus schrieb:


> Über eine vernünftige Begründung dazu wäre ich erfreut gewesen.



Siehst du, dass ist das Problem. ich muss Begründen das es nicht ok ist anderen leuten was wegzunehmen. Aber da du offensichtlich kein Sinn für fairniss und gerechtigkeit hat macht das keinen Sinn. Dabei geht e ja schlieslich um grundsätze des menschlichen zusammenlebens. Eine von egoismen getriebene Geselschaft ist nicht wirklich das was ich will. Da brauche ich auch nichts begründen. Es gibt halt die netten und die deren bezeichnung ich hier nicht schreiben darf...


----------



## Mixaria (26. Januar 2009)

also was ich viel schlimmer finde is beschriebenes szenaorio mit dem folgenden aspekt:
gerade wenn man sich als heal geskillte klasse freut alle gegner erledigt zu haben wird man von nem dk angesaugt und zappzarrap getwohittet....

oder man landet, weit und breit keiner zu sehen und BÄM hammer der gerechtigket und ZACK noch irgendso'n fieser spell oder n fieser trick oda was weiss ich und man kann schön grau in grau betrachten, wie der gegner das erz abfarmt, einen auslacht und fidel weiterhüpft.

aber was willst machen? rüschtüüüsch, nix.
ob dir nu mobs oder andere spieler die erze klauen, ändern kannste da nix dran. und ausserdem- et is genug da, und der respawn dauert nu auch net sooooo lang ^^


----------



## Alohajoe (26. Januar 2009)

-Ticket schreiben bringt im Normalfall gar nix. Gab schon einige Aussagen von GMs, dass sowas zum Spiel dazu gehört, wie im richtigen Leben auch (Stichwort Rollenspiel, gut und böse)

-wenn es ein Spieler der eigenen Fraktion ist, auf Ignore setzen. Oder wenn man Lust und Laune hat, sich mit solchen Leuten zu unterhalten, erst fragen was das soll, und bei Nichteinsicht auf Ignore setzen^^

-wenn es ein Spieler der anderen Fraktion ist: PvE-Server: Pech gehabt; PvP-Server: umhauen; RP-PvP-Server: umhauen, /spit /lol (


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

, kleiner Scherz)


Und seit dem neuen Lootsystem ab 3.0.8 sollte das Problem mit Erz-/Kräuterklau schon um einiges kleiner geworden sein.


----------



## Dalmus (26. Januar 2009)

Thrainan schrieb:


> Siehst du, dass ist das Problem. ich muss Begründen das es nicht ok ist anderen leuten was wegzunehmen. Aber da du offensichtlich kein Sinn für fairniss und gerechtigkeit hat macht das keinen Sinn. [...] Da brauche ich auch nichts begründen.


Hm, also eine Begründung zu verweigern selbst nachdem man darum nachdrücklich gebeten wurde ist ebenfalls nicht nett und keinesfalls höflich. 
Nun wäre es dann wohl an mir zu sagen "Mal wieder ne sehr traurige Einstellung.".

Daß Du mir nun zusätzlich auch fehlenden Sinn für Fairniss und Gerechtigkeit unterstellst, macht die Sache um keinen Deut besser.
Und daß ich vor 3-4 Posts prinzipiell in Frage gestellt habe, wer, wann, in welcher Situation irgendwem irgendetwas wegnimmt unterschlägst Du gekonnt und stellst es einfach mal als Fakt hin, daß ich anderen Leuten etwas wegnehme.
Argumentativ nicht unbedingt eine Glanzleistung.


----------



## Xelyna (26. Januar 2009)

Erklärungsversuche:

Situation1: Kind A klaut Kind B die Schaufel.
-> nicht erlaubt da Kind B Eigentümer dieser Schaufel ist.

Situation2: Kind A schnappt Kind B im Supermarkt die letzte Barbie weg, weil Kind A hatte sie als erstes gesehen, Kind B war aber schneller bei Muttern um zu fragen. (vgl. Spieler A klaut Spieler B das Erz)
-> erlaubt - Anstandshalber könnte man es bemängeln, muss man aber nicht.


----------



## barbarella (26. Januar 2009)

Dalmus schrieb:


> Der Einwand mit der "Gefallsucht" war nur ein Einwand auf das Argument mit dem Selbstwertgefühl.
> Und zum Thema Höflichkeit... ich könnte mir beizeiten ja mal den Spass erlauben, einen Abend lang wirklich Aggrofarming betreiben und danach ein Best-of als Video zusammenschnibbeln - natürlich von den Äußerungen, die dann von anderen Spielern kommen. Danach können wir uns gerne wieder über Höflichkeit unterhalten.
> Rücksicht? Da können wir uns dann das gleiche Video anschauen und abstimmen welche Äußerungen ticketwürdig sind, die aber ungeahndet blieben.
> 
> ...



genau soetwas spiegelt eine nicht gerade ausgeprägte sozialkompetenz wieder.. ich bin sogar geneigt zu sagen dass hier eine profilierung stattfindet.. nach dem motto ich könnte euch ja mal allen zeigen wie toll ich bin... 

mir gruselt es wirklich vor so wenig verständnis

ich finde es recht armselig anderen leuten das spiel zu vermiesen bzw. die spieler zu ärgern... egal ob es sich um ally oder hordler handelt.... solange ich nicht auf einem pvp server spiele gehen mich die hordler überhaupt nix an... ganz im gegenteil.. ich habe schon ganze questreihen mit (mir unbekannten) hordlern gemacht


----------



## Thrainan (26. Januar 2009)

Dalmus schrieb:


> Hm, also eine Begründung zu verweigern selbst nachdem man darum nachdrücklich gebeten wurde ist ebenfalls nicht nett und keinesfalls höflich.
> Nun wäre es dann wohl an mir zu sagen "Mal wieder ne sehr traurige Einstellung.".
> 
> Daß Du mir nun zusätzlich auch fehlenden Sinn für Fairniss und Gerechtigkeit unterstellst, macht die Sache um keinen Deut besser.
> ...


Ich will auch garkeine Glanzleistung vollbringen. Im RL ist klauen verboten. Ein Konzept das ich völlig irrational und ohne große Begründung für total Super halte. Ich finde es auch völlig Logigfrei für super diese Regelung auf WoW zu übertragen. Ich finde es auch komplett Argumentfrei für ziemlich dämlich zu sagen man dürfte in WoW klauen nur weil es ein Spiel ist. 
Und ja, wer soetwas rechtfertigt, brauch mir nicht damit zu kommen und so tun als wer er der nette Kinderfreund aus der Nachbarschaft. 
Wenn jemand wegen Ladendiebstah vorm Richter steht wird er ihm auch nicht erklären warum man nichts klauen darf. Aber ruh dich gerne auf deiner "Argumentschiene" aus...


----------



## Dalmus (26. Januar 2009)

Thrainan schrieb:


> Ich will auch garkeine Glanzleistung vollbringen. Im RL ist klauen verboten. Ein Konzept das ich völlig irrational und ohne große Begründung für total Super halte. Ich finde es auch völlig Logigfrei für super diese Regelung auf WoW zu übertragen. Ich finde es auch komplett Argumentfrei für ziemlich dämlich zu sagen man dürfte in WoW klauen nur weil es ein Spiel ist.
> Und ja, wer soetwas rechtfertigt, brauch mir nicht damit zu kommen und so tun als wer er der nette Kinderfreund aus der Nachbarschaft.
> Wenn jemand wegen Ladendiebstah vorm Richter steht wird er ihm auch nicht erklären warum man nichts klauen darf. Aber ruh dich gerne auf deiner "Argumentschiene" aus...


Ich habe, das wird Dich vielleicht wundern, gar nicht das Bedürfnis mich auf meiner "Argumentationsschiene" auszuruhen.
Im Gegenteil, ich hätte mich wirklich über eine nette Diskussion gefreut.
Doch auch jetzt machst Du diese wieder zunichte, da Du wieder einmal nicht auf das eingehst was ich geschrieben habe (nämlich, daß die Besitzfrage noch lange nicht ausreichend geklärt ist).


----------



## Xelyna (26. Januar 2009)

barbarella schrieb:


> ich finde es recht armselig anderen leuten das spiel zu vermiesen bzw. die spieler zu ärgern... egal ob es sich um ally oder hordler handelt.... solange ich nicht auf einem pvp server spiele gehen mich die hordler überhaupt nix an... ganz im gegenteil.. ich habe schon ganze questreihen mit (mir unbekannten) hordlern gemacht


Wie gut dass du dir scheinbar den richtigen Server ausgesucht hast..
Was man auf einem PvP Server alles erleben kann geht weit über das 'rabäääh er hat mir mein Erz geklaut' hinaus 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## AGrand (26. Januar 2009)

Du muss dem einfach in die Nase beißen dan macht der das nie wieder !


----------



## plopp123 (26. Januar 2009)

Das ist natürlich nicht sehr nett von einem anderen Spieler  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Aber egal, das näächste erz kommt bestimmt!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Eddishar (26. Januar 2009)

Bei uns gilt bei der Parkplatzsuche übrigens auch nicht, wer ihn zuerst sieht, dem gehört er. Es gilt eher, wer am besten positioniert ist und quasi als erstes beginnt, den Parkvorgang vorzunehmen, dem soll er auch gehören ...

Freu Dich lieber über die EP der drei Mobs, die Du getötet hast.


----------



## Lari (26. Januar 2009)

Dalmus schrieb:


> Doch auch jetzt machst Du diese wieder zunichte, da Du wieder einmal nicht auf das eingehst was ich geschrieben habe (nämlich, daß die Besitzfrage noch lange nicht ausreichend geklärt ist).


Da hat Dalmus Recht. Wer zuerst am Erz ist, und drauf kloppt, dem gehörts. Egal, ob da jemand "auf dem Weg hin" ist.
Fußgängerzone, belebter Samstag, 100€ Schein auf dem Boden, jemand sieht ihn, und dann erst man selbst. Man ist schneller da, da der andere sich durch mehr Menschen wühlen musste. Und nu? Gibt man ihm das Geld? Er hats ja zuerst gesehen...

Viel zu viel trara um etwas total belangloses mit zuviel Spielraum für persönliche Auslegungen (siehe "Verwahrlosung der Community" in einem vorherigen Post und andere).


----------



## Xelyna (26. Januar 2009)

Eddishar schrieb:


> Bei uns gilt bei der Parkplatzsuche übrigens auch nicht, wer ihn zuerst sieht, dem gehört er. Es gilt eher, wer am besten positioniert ist und quasi als erstes beginnt, den Parkvorgang vorzunehmen, dem soll er auch gehören ...
> 
> Freu Dich lieber über die EP der drei Mobs, die Du getötet hast.


Das find ich mal ist ein noch gelungeneres Beispiel als das meine (:

Sehr gut (;


----------



## Nayka (26. Januar 2009)

Ich interessiere mich mal überhaupt nicht daür, wer zuerst das Erz auf der Minimap gesehen hat, ich fliege hin und haue drauf - fertig. Wenn aus der anderen Richtung noch einer kommt und 1 Sekunde langsamer ist, was erwartet ihr? Dass ich anhalte, mich groß entschuldige oder was? Und wenn ich auf der Minimap einen Spot sehe, ranfliege und da kämpft grad wer, dann hat er halt Pech gehabt. Auf seinem Erz ist nicht sein Brandzeichen, soll er weinen gehen.

Ich kann das Gewhine nicht verstehen...


----------



## Cebasto (26. Januar 2009)

Nayka schrieb:


> Ich interessiere mich mal überhaupt nicht daür, wer zuerst das Erz auf der Minimap gesehen hat, ich fliege hin und haue drauf - fertig. Wenn aus der anderen Richtung noch einer kommt und 1 Sekunde langsamer ist, was erwartet ihr? Dass ich anhalte, mich groß entschuldige oder was? Und wenn ich auf der Minimap einen Spot sehe, ranfliege und da kämpft grad wer, dann hat er halt Pech gehabt. Auf seinem Erz ist nicht sein Brandzeichen, soll er weinen gehen.
> 
> Ich kann das Gewhine nicht verstehen...



In diesem Beitrag ist fast komplett enthalten, weshalb ich überhaupt die Diskussion angezettelt habe. Dass Dinge wie "Höflichkeit", "Anstand" und "Rücksicht" notwendige Regularien sind, um ein funktionierendes soziales Gefüge zu
erhalten, haben offensichtlich viele nicht oder nur unvollständig erlernt. 

Beinahe noch schlimmer ist die verbreitete Grundeinstellung "man kann nichts machen", dieser fatalistischen Demutshaltung
denen gegenüber, die Rücksichtslosigkeit als "clevere" Selbstverwirklichung verkaufen wollen. Das führt dazu, dass Minderheiten
ihre Wertvorstellungen der "schweigenden Mehrheit" aufzwingen. 
Dass letztlich immer wieder die Frage des "Besitzes" thematisiert wird, lässt eine Art von dumpfen Restgewissens vermuten, dass
auf diese Art und Weise vollends zum Schweigen gebracht wird. 

Noch einmal  und ganz deutlich: Ich bin erwachsen und weine nicht, möchte mich an niemandem rächen, keineswegs die kostbare Lebenszeit eines GM's verschwenden, weiß das Erz nachwächst und  WowW ein Spiel (das beste aller Zeiten^^) ist. Ist es denn so unverständlich, wenn jemand einen bestimmten Teilaspekt seines Spielerlebens mit anderen Spielern diskutieren möchte?

Ceb


----------



## I dream online (26. Januar 2009)

@ TE
Ich glaube, dieses Verschwinden hat auch viel mit den instanzierten Quest - Fortschritten in Gebieten zu tun.
Plötzlich sind Erze oder blumen weg, und man sah niemanden.
Passiert mir auch, Eiskrone oft.
Gruß


----------



## Vanevil (27. Januar 2009)

Und was machste wenn du was im Ah kaufen willst, kurz noch nen schluck Bier, Limo oder Wasser trinkst und dann auf "kaufen" und .... ups das Item ist schon verkauft ? Selbes Prinzip welches lautet : zu langsam oder Pech gehabt. Ist doch sowas von sinnlos dazu einen Thread zu erstellen.


----------



## Dalmus (27. Januar 2009)

Cebasto schrieb:


> In diesem Beitrag ist fast komplett enthalten, weshalb ich überhaupt die Diskussion angezettelt habe. Dass Dinge wie "Höflichkeit", "Anstand" und "Rücksicht" notwendige Regularien sind, um ein funktionierendes soziales Gefüge zu
> erhalten, haben offensichtlich viele nicht oder nur unvollständig erlernt.


Genau, so schaut's nämlich aus Freunde. Wer das Vorkommen abbaut, wenn er 1 Sekunde früher eintrifft als ein anderer, statt es ihm großmütig zum Abbau anzubieten, der frißt nämlich im RL auch kleine Kinder.
Und, der aufmerksame Leser der Diskussion wird es schon erahnen, wer berüchtigte Killerspiele wie CS spielt, bei dem kann man mit hoher Wahrscheinlichkeit davon ausgehen, daß er in nicht allzu ferner Zukunft Amok laufen wird.
Über die Anhänger der NFS-Serie brauche ich wohl gar nicht erst was zu schreiben, oder?

Ich möchte an dieser Stelle noch einmal allen ins Gedächtnis rufen, daß wir gerade nicht etwa über Ganker auf PvP-Servern sprechen, sondern lediglich über einfache Farmer, die ihrem täglichen Geschäft nachgehen.

Und um den Vorwürfen der Polemik vorzubeugen: Ich hab damit nicht angefangen. Ich gehöre nicht zu denen, die grob verallgemeinern und den Diskussionen um die Besitzfrage aus dem Weg gehen und das Abbauen von Vorkommen, wenn andere Spieler irgendwo in der Nähe sind, als Diebstahl verteufeln. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





Cebasto schrieb:


> Beinahe noch schlimmer ist die verbreitete Grundeinstellung "man kann nichts machen", dieser fatalistischen Demutshaltung
> denen gegenüber, die Rücksichtslosigkeit als "clevere" Selbstverwirklichung verkaufen wollen. Das führt dazu, dass Minderheiten
> ihre Wertvorstellungen der "schweigenden Mehrheit" aufzwingen.


Ja, diese Einstellung ist schlimm. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Dabei haben wir doch so tolle Lösungsmöglichkeiten...
1) Schurken können Mobs herbeiziehen und vanishen... Niederträchtig? Warum? Diese Farmer haben es doch nicht anders verdient! Wir haben schließlich Prinzipien und der Zeck heiligt die Mittel! Warum man sich nicht gleich zum Vorkommen geschlichen hat? Naja... also... aber wißt ihr... die Mobs geben ja Gold und so...
2) Jäger können sich totstellen. Natürlich auch nur nachdem man ordentlich Mobs gepullt hat. Harr harr... ach kommt schon... der hat das doch verdient. Er hat mich vielleicht gar nicht gesehen, weil er aus einer anderen Richtung kam? Ach hört mir doch auf mit so einem Mumpitz. Sterben muß der Hund! Und ein PvP-Tod ist zu gut für ihn... laßt ihn Repkosten zahlen und büßen!
3) Kein Schurke? Kein Jäger? Kein Problem! Wir verwünschen den bösen Farmer, schmeissen ihm Beleidigungen hinterher und prangern ihn im allgemeinen Channel an. Naja, gut... wir gehen das Risiko eines Tickets ein... aber das ist es Wert.
4) Wir schreiben selbst ein Ticket. Jaaaa... das ist gut. Ok, der GM wird nichts machen... vielleicht wird er sich beim anderen Spieler melden, der sich dann totlachen wird, aber hey, der Ärger ist danach zumindest verflogen...



Cebasto schrieb:


> Dass letztlich immer wieder die Frage des "Besitzes" thematisiert wird, lässt eine Art von dumpfen Restgewissens vermuten, dass
> auf diese Art und Weise vollends zum Schweigen gebracht wird.


Komisch, daß auch Du diesen strittigen Punkt gar nicht weiter diskutieren magst, wo er doch im Grunde den Kern der Diskussion darstellt.
Obwohl... eigentlich ist das gar nicht so komisch... Denn wenn Du (Ihr) zuläßt, daß dieser Punkt in Frage gestellt wird, dann bricht die gesamte Argumentation, die ja einzig und allein auf der "Diebstahl-Verallgemeinerung" aufbaut, wie ein Kartenhaus in sich zusammen.
Wäre ja ziemlich blöd, wenn man nicht versucht zu unterbinden, daß die Basis der Diskussion wegbricht. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





Cebasto schrieb:


> Noch einmal  und ganz deutlich: Ich bin erwachsen und weine nicht, möchte mich an niemandem rächen, keineswegs die kostbare Lebenszeit eines GM's verschwenden, weiß das Erz nachwächst und  WowW ein Spiel (das beste aller Zeiten^^) ist. Ist es denn so unverständlich, wenn jemand einen bestimmten Teilaspekt seines Spielerlebens mit anderen Spielern diskutieren möchte?


Noch einmal und ganz deutlich: Du bist nicht der Einzige der erwachsen ist. Nur wenn Du wirklich so erwachsen bist, wie Du meinst und diesen Teilaspekt des Spielerlebens hier im Forum diskutieren möchtest, dann laß auch eine Grundsatzdiskussion zu und schmeiß nicht mit Phrasen um Dich und verdamme alle farmenden Spieler, die _im Spiel_ anders handeln als Du es tust im _wirklichen Leben_ als sozial schwache, arme Würstchen, die keinen Begriff von Höflichkeit, Rücksicht, Fairniss oder Ehre haben.


----------



## Cebasto (27. Januar 2009)

@ Dalmus

Ich habe Deinen Beitrag zur Kenntnis genommen. Selbstverständlich hast Du in allen Punkten recht und ich entschuldige mich bei allen Spielern, die sich durch mich verunglimpft fühlen. 

Sei so lieb und beantworte mir zum Abschluss dieses unsinnigen Threads, wie man, natürlich aus Deiner Sicht, mit der von mir beschriebenen Situation denn nun richtig umzugehen hat.

Ceb


----------



## Koshdrago (27. Januar 2009)

ich finds auch mist wenn jemand sowas macht, aber sei froh das es saronit war, bei titan is es scho ärgerlicher


----------



## Obi-Lan-Kenobi (27. Januar 2009)

Aku schrieb:


> Auch wenn´s ein Spiel ist - ich verhalte mich da in mancherlei Hinsicht schon so, wie ich mich auch im RL verhalte. Dazu gehört halt auch, dass ich Leuten, die ganz offensichtlich auf einem Erzbrocken stehend Mobs bekämpfen, nicht die Brocken unter den Füßen weg kloppe. Das ist einfach ein gieriges, unfreundliches Verhalten und für mich scheint es dann auch sofort so, dass diese Leute auch im RL ziemlich egoistische, unfreundliche Typen sein müssen....
> 
> Nur weil man im Spiel anonym ist, muss man sich ja nicht gleich wie der letzte Trottel benehmen.



Da stehen wir wohl auf einer Linie 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Da braucht mir auch keiner mit der rpg Schiene zu kommen, gehässig sein zu wollen zeugt auch von Charakter  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Vanevil (27. Januar 2009)

Die einfachste Antwort ? 

Aufmounten, ab zum nächsten Vorkommen..... so einfach ist das.


----------



## Trollzacker (27. Januar 2009)

Bei Fraktionskollegen warte ich immer solange, bis derjenige mit dem Kämpfen fertig ist, wenn er das Erz nimmt, dann fliege oder reite ich weg, wenn er sich nicht nimmt, dann ist es meins.
Wenn einer der anderen Fraktion an Kämpfen ist, dann hole ich es mir, Horde und Allianz sind nun mal streit, da ist es vollkommen in Ordnung, der Gegenfraktion die Rohstoffe zu "klauen", man will ja nicht das die anderen besser werden.^^


----------



## Dalmus (27. Januar 2009)

Cebasto schrieb:


> Sei so lieb und beantworte mir zum Abschluss dieses unsinnigen Threads, wie man, natürlich aus Deiner Sicht, mit der von mir beschriebenen Situation denn nun richtig umzugehen hat.





Vanevil schrieb:


> Aufmounten, ab zum nächsten Vorkommen..... so einfach ist das.


Gebau so einfach ist das nämlich wirklich. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



In der von Dir geschilderten Situation hast Du ja noch nicht einmal einen anderen Spieler gesehen, der das Vorkommen abgebaut hat.
Du weißt noch nicht einmal, ob es wirklich ein regulärer Spieler war, Du weißt nicht ob er Dich überhaupt groß gesehen hat...
ja, es steht noch nichtmal fest, ob es nicht ein lowlevel-Char war, der sich unter das Vorkommen geportet hat, um es abzubauen.
Im Grunde hast Du nicht die geringste Ahnung, was da eigentlich gelaufen ist.


----------



## barbarella (27. Januar 2009)

ahso .... nicht wer den parkplatz sieht sonder wer besser positioniert ist bekommt ihn?

ok.... dann beschwere dich bitte nicht wenn du schon den rückwärtsgang eingelegt hast und dich nur eine geöffnete tür eines daneben stehenden pkw's am einparken hindert und jemand schwupp die wupp von hinten in den von dir avisierten und offensichtlich von dir zum einparken durch blinklicht und rückwärtsgang gekennzeichneten parkplatz reinrauscht und dann auch noch mit dem finger auf dich zeigt und hämisch zu grinsen anfängt.... 

ist doch gar kein problem.... fährste halt noch fünf mal um den block.. der nächste parkplatz kommt bestimmt..


----------



## Nihilius84 (27. Januar 2009)

Natürlich ists nicht schön, aber wie 999 andere Threads zu dem Thema auch sagen: Thats life!

O Ton von nem GM: Solange ein Spieler legale Spielmechaniken benutzt um an ein Item / Ressource zu kommen werden wir dies nicht Ahnden. Kein Spieler hat ein besonderes Vorrecht auf eine offene frei zugängliche Ressource.

Mit anderen Worten, solange er sich das nicht per Cheat ins Inventar einfügt oder auf 100m range mit 1 Button alles abbauen kann, interessiert die das absolut null. Du kannst jedem alles Wegkräutern, -ledern, -bergbauen wie er will, ist Teil des Spiels laut Blizzard.


----------



## barbarella (27. Januar 2009)

Nihilius84 schrieb:


> Natürlich ists nicht schön, aber wie 999 andere Threads zu dem Thema auch sagen: Thats life!
> 
> O Ton von nem GM: Solange ein Spieler legale Spielmechaniken benutzt um an ein Item / Ressource zu kommen werden wir dies nicht Ahnden. Kein Spieler hat ein besonderes Vorrecht auf eine offene frei zugängliche Ressource.
> 
> Mit anderen Worten, solange er sich das nicht per Cheat ins Inventar einfügt oder auf 100m range mit 1 Button alles abbauen kann, interessiert die das absolut null. Du kannst jedem alles Wegkräutern, -ledern, -bergbauen wie er will, ist Teil des Spiels laut Blizzard.




natürlich interessiert es die GM nicht .. ich finde es auch überflüssig deswegen ein ticket zu schreiben...die haben weissgott anderes zu tun als sich um ressourcenklau oder mobklau zu kümmern.... 

aber ich finde es äusserst unverständlich wie unsozial die einstellung einiger hier ist... wenn diese personen sich im RL auch so verhalten dann möchte ich ehrlich gesagt nicht wissen wo die einmal landen werden


----------



## Atroniss (27. Januar 2009)

WOrld of giercraft


----------



## Cebasto (27. Januar 2009)

Bleiben wir mal für einen Moment beim Besitz. Keinem "gehört" vor Inbesitznahme irgendetwas (Selbst danach nicht, steht alles in den Nutzungsbedingungen). Bestreite ich nicht. Aber wozu dann in Instanzen würfeln? Ninja-Looter wären demnach die einzigen, die das Spiel  so spielen, wie es die Entwickler geplant haben.  Macht eben die Hexe "Bedarf" für die Tank-Rüstung. Ist möglich und Teil des Spiels, also legal.

Man sieht wohl  ein, dass man auf diesem Weg nicht an das Problem kommt. Weil es -meiner Meinung nach- nicht um Besitz ja /oder nein geht. Sondern wie gehe ich mit anderen Menschen um? Das ist der zentrale Punkt. 

Und da gibt es wirklich verblüffende Vorschläge...

Ceb


----------



## JohnnyNRW (27. Januar 2009)

Ich kann dem TE nur zustimmen. Auch wenn es im Grunde natürlich ein belangloses Thema ist, aber dennoch, es geht hier nicht ums "Scheiss Erz" an sich, so wie viele meinen, sondern um die "Nettiquette".

Es geht um den Respekt anderen gegenüber. Heute auch wieder. Ich wollte eine Quest mit meinem Ritter erledigen, stehe vor dem Platz wo der Mob spawnt. Alleine wohlgemerkt. Der Mob spawnt, ein Zwerg Jäger schleicht sich schnell an, ballert blitzschnell auf den Mob, auf den ich Minuten gewartet hab und versucht mir den wegzunehmen, damit er nicht warten muß.

Zum Glück war ich trotzdem schneller, so hat er mir quasi "unabsichtlich" geholfen.

Hätte man nicht fragen können "hey, kannst mich laden?" Oder einfach mal warten? Nöööö, das passt ja nicht, die "Anderen" warten ja auch nicht. Ich finds zum kotzen.

Wenn ich sehe dass da jemand wartet, dann frag ich ob er mich invitet, oder warte halt ab bis er fertig ist. Und jemanden die Kräuter und das Erz wegzunehmen, der offensichtlich nur von nem Mob abgehalten wurde, finde ich unverschämt und peinlich.

Man sieht ja an der Resonanz dieses Threads, dass fast 90 % der Antwortschreiber nichtmal im Ansatz das soziale Problem dahinter erkennen, geschweige denn sich gescheit dazu äußern (können)

Na ja egal, ändern wird sichs eh nicht, aber ich werd nie so ein ignorantes und egoistisches "Ar......." werden!


----------



## Well! (27. Januar 2009)

Ist nervig, aber wahr... Finds auch nich schön, aber kann man nix machen... Soll spieler geben, die sogar so Freundlich sind und soviel Hirn haben, einem das Erz/Kraut/what ever zu lassen, weil sie erkennen, das man eben dieses selber abbauen will! cO Galileo Mystery INC


----------



## Zhiala (27. Januar 2009)

Ich fand es immer eine Sauerei wenn mir jemand dazwischengekloppt hat. 

Besonders Titan kann man als Tank nicht genug bekommen wenn man gerade 80 wird^^ Da ich "nebenbei" auch noch Juwi bin hab ich ab lvl 77 täglich mindestens 2 Stunden mit Erzsammeln verbracht. Spätestens bei jeder 5. Mine im Sholazar-Becken kam so ein Vollpfosten vorbei und hat versucht dazwischen zu kloppen -.- 

Zum Titanfarmen fliege ich seitdem immer nach Tausendwinter, da ist ja der Hund verfroren wenn keine Schlacht is 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 und wenn so ein Allie frech wird und es schafft mich zu killen kommen wir halt zu 2. wieder und jagen den ein wenig *lach*

Das es in diesem Spiel kaum Anstand oder Ehre gibt ist ja nichts neues. Ich versuche mich einigermaßen zivilisiert zu benehmen aber das wird offensichtlich immer mehr zur Ausnahme - und manchmal leider sogar zum Nachteil =(


----------



## Hardnoise (27. Januar 2009)

Aku schrieb:


> Auch wenn´s ein Spiel ist - ich verhalte mich da in mancherlei Hinsicht schon so, wie ich mich auch im RL verhalte. Dazu gehört halt auch, dass ich Leuten, die ganz offensichtlich auf einem Erzbrocken stehend Mobs bekämpfen, nicht die Brocken unter den Füßen weg kloppe. Das ist einfach ein gieriges, unfreundliches Verhalten und für mich scheint es dann auch sofort so, dass diese Leute auch im RL ziemlich egoistische, unfreundliche Typen sein müssen....
> 
> Nur weil man im Spiel anonym ist, muss man sich ja nicht gleich wie der letzte Trottel benehmen.



die Antwort gefällt mir am besten.. 
Ich glaub dagegen wirst du nicht viel tun können, wenn du ein Ticket schreibst vergrößerst du nur unnötig die Wartezeit, da ein GameMaster nichts dagegen.. Ich für mein teil würd den Typen einfach auf die Ignor Liste setzen


----------



## Taniquel (27. Januar 2009)

eigentlich gebietet es ja der anstand , daß der,der sich das erz freikämpft , es auch abbaut. aber damit ist es doch schon lange vorbei. kurz nach erscheinen des addons waren die meisten leute noch so fair sich anzustellen oder ne grp zu machen wenn ein qmob zu töten war. ist aber lange her ,wenn man denkt jetzt bin ich dran kommt ein dk mit todesgriff und schon muß man wieder warten (nix gegen die klasse , ich hab auch einen , elric von melnibone ist mir halt sympathischer als frodo und konsorten^^) erz farmen sollte man  imho vor allem nachts wenn die kiddys im bett sind. aber eigentlich gibt es genug kobalt und saronit, da fliegt man halt weiter oder haut den dieb erstmal weg


----------



## Darkblood-666 (27. Januar 2009)

Mein Gnomen Magier ist immer freundlich und hilfsbereit der würde sowas niemals tun. Hätte ich nen Schurken... Der würde das vielleicht anders sehen.

Für manche ist das Rollenspiel! Andere machen das aus gehässigkeit wieder andere denken gar nicht nach die agieren nur. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Kann man nix machen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Terrordromgirl (27. Januar 2009)

Mein BB ist Nachtelf wenn mir sowas passiert ist meine reaktion klar ich benutz meine rassenfhigkeit wenn einer so fesch ansetzt damit bin ich die mobs los diese gehn ohne zu denken auf den potenziellen dieb los un schwupp ist das erz mein nur noch schnell abbaun solang der kleine Dieb mit meinem "Freund" beschäftigt ist  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
So gelingt es mir immer wieder mein Titan zu sichern.
Da ich auch anstand hate und das lang genug immer wenn schon einer beim erz war egal ob noch kämpfend oder nich bin ich weiter leider wird das selten gedankt ne ecke weiter klaut dir der den man so nett sein erz gelassen hat das erz das dir gehört naja irgendwann war es mir zu blöd, den anstand sie zu lassen hab ich mir mittlerweile abgewöhnt denn tatsache ist sowohl im leben als auch im wow: "Jeder denkt an sich, nur ich denke an mich"  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Hell99 (27. Januar 2009)

Ein sehr schöner thread der meine damalige entscheidung mit wow aufzuhören nur noch bestätigt!
Echt schade um das Game ist echt klasse aber für mich der,der funn am spieln haben will gibt es zu viele diser Anstandslosen alles besserwisenden und totalen ego spielern.
Hab öfters überlegt wider zurück zu kommen aber genau dise kommplet unreifen ausagen und dises komplet verkehrte denken der Spieler lassen meine überlegungen dan immer gantz schnell verpuffen.
Ich weis es gibt auch anständige Spieler die auch sowas wie ehre,hilfsbereitschaft und gemeinschaft kennen aber da ich immer wider staunen muss was für leute sich da im forum melden mit ausagen wo sich mir der magen umdreht ists wohl eh besser ich komm nicht und spar mir viel ärger.
Ich hoffe für die spieler die das game aus spass und freude spieln das sich da bald was ändert.

MfG
Hell99


----------



## Kankru (27. Januar 2009)

Egal, weiterfarmen und suchen! Geht mir auch manchmal so!
Wenns welche von der andern Fraktion sind, killen (wenns aufm PVP Server ist).
Sinds Leute der eigenen Fraktion, dann sag ihnen (höflich) wie nett sie doch sind und erzähl ihnen welche Krankheiten du ihm wünscht.

MfG


----------



## Agrimor (27. Januar 2009)

Den Spaß hatte ich auch mal. Ich war voll im Kampf mit 2 Mobs, die mein Gewürz bewachten, als ein Kollege derselben Fraktion meinte, es sich so einfach holen zu können. 

Naja irgendwie hat ers geschafft, gleich noch ein paar Adds mitzubringen. 

Das Ende vom Lied war, dass ich überlebt habe und er nicht. Ich habe mir dann mein Geüwrz genommen, ihn gerezzt und bin kommentarlos weggeflogen. Hab auch nie wieder was von dem gehört ^^


----------



## JustBen (27. Januar 2009)

Wenn du niemanden gesehen hast der das erz abgebaut hat Ticket schreiben.
Könnte ein Farmer sein der sich unter die Map gehackt hat (info von nem gm - die prüfen sowas)


----------



## Charlie_22 (27. Januar 2009)

Cebasto schrieb:


> Folgende Situation: Ein Spieler nähert sich einem Saroniterzfeld, will dieses abbauen, wird aber von einem Mob angegriffen, dem sich
> kurz danach noch zwei willige Kumpel hinzu gesellen. Der Spieler kämpft wacker und schlägt die drei Angreifer kurz und klein.
> Sein Erz aber, obwohl er quasi draufgestanden hatte, ist verschwunden!
> 
> ...




Ich würde mir in die Hosen machen nur weil einer dein erz geklaut hat.


----------



## Schneelilie (27. Januar 2009)

Mäuserich schrieb:


> ...
> Ja es ist anständig Erze so teuer ins AH zu stellen den das ist das simple Gesetz von Angebot und Nachfrage. Weil entweder bleibt er drauf sitzen weil es sich wirklich kein Schwein leisten kann oder die Leute können es sich offensichtlich Leisten und nur DU empfindest es als zu teuer.
> 
> Ausserdem: wer sagt denn das er das Erz fürs AH farmt und nicht für seinen Eigenbedarf?!
> ...



Oh da irrst du dich aber. Angebot und Nachfrage haben mit Anstand nichts zu tun. Wer anständig ist, geht nicht in die freie Wirtschaft. Insofern ist die Aussage alles andere als dämlich und nicht nur ich empfinde so. Aber manche Leute haben nicht die Zeit sich von Erzklauer die Erze unter dem Popo dieben zu lassen. Da muss man eben kaufen zwangsweise. Und wenn das dreiste Miststück von eben, die Sachen dann auch noch zu hohen Preisen ins Ah setzt, dann ist Anstand und Moral ganz woanders gewesen, als dieser hier geboren wurde.

Anständig ist es auch die Preise so zu halten, dass die einen gut verdienen und die anderen es sich immer noch leisten können. Nennt man übrigens Gleichgewichtspreis. Vielleicht hast du was davon gehört. Wäre dieser vorhanden, würde das AH nicht überquellen.


----------



## Shaquille (27. Januar 2009)

spotttomtem stellen und bei hordis gewitter


----------



## Dalmus (27. Januar 2009)

barbarella schrieb:


> aber ich finde es äusserst unverständlich wie unsozial die einstellung einiger hier ist...


Tja, man könnte nun hingehen und behaupten, daß die Einstellung manch anderer hier dann wohl blauäugig und naiv sei... aber wozu? Würde es mich argumentativ weiter bringen? Wohl kaum. Warum also einen Schritt in die persönliche Richtung gehen, wenn man weiß, daß es kein Schritt vorwärts ist?



Cebasto schrieb:


> Bleiben wir mal für einen Moment beim Besitz. Keinem "gehört" vor Inbesitznahme irgendetwas (Selbst danach nicht, steht alles in den Nutzungsbedingungen). Bestreite ich nicht. Aber wozu dann in Instanzen würfeln? Ninja-Looter wären demnach die einzigen, die das Spiel  so spielen, wie es die Entwickler geplant haben.  Macht eben die Hexe "Bedarf" für die Tank-Rüstung. Ist möglich und Teil des Spiels, also legal.


Richtig, deswegen ist es ihr auch erlaubt.
Der Unterschied ist natürlich, daß man sich in einer Instanz in einer Gruppe befindet, aber der Unterschied ist ja so marginal, daß man ihn einfach unter den Tisch fallen lassen kann, gell? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Den Begriff der Legalität sollten wir da aber nun wirklich raushalten, nicht wahr? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





Cebasto schrieb:


> Man sieht wohl  ein, dass man auf diesem Weg nicht an das Problem kommt. Weil es -meiner Meinung nach- nicht um Besitz ja /oder nein geht. Sondern wie gehe ich mit anderen Menschen um? Das ist der zentrale Punkt.


Wenn es nicht um Besitz geht, dann hast Du sicherlich nichts dagegen, wenn wir einfach mal definieren, daß Vorkommen erst dann Besitz von jemandem sind, wenn sie abgebaut sind. Wo liegt dann also das Problem? Derjenige, der es abgebaut hat, hat dann Anspruch drauf, da es sich bei ihm in der Tasche befindet. Und dann kommt jemand an und beschwert sich? Will die Erze/Kräuter sogar noch einfordern? Obwohl doch dann die Besitzfrage eindeutig ist? Wtf? Haben einige Leute denn gar keinen Anstand? Wie unsozial ist denn die Gesellschaft geworden?

Oder um Dich zu zitieren: an sieht wohl ein, daß man auf diesem Weg nicht an das Problem kommt. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Nikesel (27. Januar 2009)

Also ich muss sagen das es bei mir eigentlich nie vorkommt. Meist seh ich wie sich einer mit Flugmount nähert mich dann sieht und dann auch weiter fliegt wie es sich meiner Meinung nach auch gehört.
Und wenn er abmountet sag ich bevor er das Erz abbaut "meins" und meist fliegt er dann auch weiter ohne es abzubauen.
Kommt zwar trotzdem vor das er es trotzdem abbaut aber das ist wohl eher nicht die Regel.


----------



## Cebasto (27. Januar 2009)

Dalmus schrieb:


> Wenn es nicht um Besitz geht, dann hast Du sicherlich nichts dagegen, wenn wir einfach mal definieren, daß Vorkommen erst dann Besitz von jemandem sind, wenn sie abgebaut sind. Wo liegt dann also das Problem? Derjenige, der es abgebaut hat, hat dann Anspruch drauf, da es sich bei ihm in der Tasche befindet. Und dann kommt jemand an und beschwert sich? Will die Erze/Kräuter sogar noch einfordern? Obwohl doch dann die Besitzfrage eindeutig ist? Wtf? Haben einige Leute denn gar keinen Anstand? Wie unsozial ist denn die Gesellschaft geworden?



Magst nicht doch noch mal darüber nachdenken? (Obwohl Du zweifelsohne wieder in jedem einzelnen Punkt recht hast).
Mich pausenlos mit verbalen Hurra-Attacken nieder zu metzeln hilft ja  ganz sicher, die Community ein Stück weit angenehmer zu gestalten.

Und nun noch mal und hoffentlich auch für Dich verständlich: Ich erheb keinen Anspruch auf virtuelle Besitztümern (sie sowieso Blizzard gehören) und will die auch nicht erstattet haben. Ich will respektvoll behandelt werden, damit ich mich in diesem Spiel wohl fühlen kann. Wirfst Du mir das ernsthaft vor?

Ceb


----------



## Dalmus (27. Januar 2009)

Cebasto schrieb:


> Magst nicht doch noch mal darüber nachdenken? (Obwohl Du zweifelsohne wieder in jedem einzelnen Punkt recht hast).


Ich sehe da 2 Möglichkeiten:
a) Du meinst das was in den Klammern steht ernst. In dem Fall bin ich verwirrt, daß Du mir trotzdem rätst nochmal drüber nachzudenken.
b) Es ist ironisch gemeint. In dem Fall bin ich verwirrt, da ich mich in dem Fall respektlos behandelt fühlen müßte und Du doch auf der anderen Seite Deinerseits Respekt forderst.
So oder so bin ich verwirrt. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





Cebasto schrieb:


> Mich pausenlos mit verbalen Hurra-Attacken nieder zu metzeln hilft ja  ganz sicher, die Community ein Stück weit angenehmer zu gestalten.


Welche "verbalen Hurra-Attacken"? Mein Anliegen war, daß hier ernsthaft diskutiert wird. Es fördert ja sicherlich nicht die Verständigung, wenn die einen schreiben "Tja, Pech halt" und die anderen "Alles unsoziale Wichte".
Du implizierst nun, daß es mein Anliegen wäre, dem angenehmen Zusammenleben in der Com entgegen zu wirken - was absolut nicht den Tatsachen entspricht.



Cebasto schrieb:


> Und nun noch mal und hoffentlich auch für Dich verständlich: Ich erheb keinen Anspruch auf virtuelle Besitztümern (sie sowieso Blizzard gehören) und will die auch nicht erstattet haben.


Wenn Du keinen Anspruch auf virtuelle Besitztümer erhebst, dann ja auch nicht auf die Vorkommen (die ja zweifelsohne dazu gehören). Irgendwie hatte ich den Eindruck, daß viele hier das tun (Dich eingeschlossen). Wenn dem nicht so ist, dann hätten wir das Thema wohl durch. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





Cebasto schrieb:


> Ich will respektvoll behandelt werden, damit ich mich in diesem Spiel wohl fühlen kann. Wirfst Du mir das ernsthaft vor?


Warum sollte ich Dir vorwerfen, wenn Du respektvoll behandelt werden willst? Das wünscht sich denke ich jeder. Sei es im Spiel, im Arbeitsleben, im normalen Alltag und auch hier im Forum.


----------



## Thrainan (27. Januar 2009)

Mit manchen Leuten hier kann man nurnoch mitleid haben. Da steht keine Name auf dem erz, also nehm ichs einfach. Klar ist es von der Spielmechanik erlaubt, ja es bringt auch keinen um wenn man es nicht bekommt. Dennoch kann man zu dem hier verteidigten verhalten nur Armselig sagen. Man kann ja über vieles Disskutieren, die richtige Skillung, die passende rechtschreibung oder den Sinn von diesem oder jenem Spielinhalt. Aber das man sich ernsthaft dafür rechtfertigen muss kein Arschloch zu sein, weil man anderen leuten nicht das Erz unterm Arsch wegklaut ist wirklich die Höhe. 
Ich sehe den Disskusionsbedarf wirklich nicht. Nur weil ich schneller bin? Ok dann hab ichs, aber habe dabei mutwillig die Verägerung einer anderen person in Kauf genommen? Klares JA!
Als Lösung gegen das wegsammeln von Erz und Co wird ja hier immer wieder angeführt geht man halt zum nächsten, aber warum geht nicht einfach derjenige zum nächsten der einer person was unterm Arsch wegsammelt der dafür mobs gehauen hat ect.? 
Ihr meint wir, das sind die netten, sollen chillen und einfach weiterziehen? Zieht selber weiter!


----------



## Metadron72 (27. Januar 2009)

erschreckender weise habe ich diese probleme eigentlich kaum, eher ist es so das ich wenn jemand zeitgleich mit mir landet sogar meist winke und direkt weiterfliege, was meist dazu führt das es beim nächsten mal andersrum ist und derjenige winkt und weiterfliegt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 meist fliegt man ja eh die selben routen ab (scholar z.b.)...

ich denke es ist wie beim questen, ist man nett ist es der andere dann auch meist....ist alles gar nicht so negativ in wow, wie viele es gerne hinstellen

p.s. bei titan füge ich dem winken meist noch ein /s "verdammt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 " hinzu und wir lachen beide
hab durchs erzen sogar schon paar neue freunde gefunden


----------



## Ohrensammler (27. Januar 2009)

Tünnemann72 schrieb:


> Hm, ich helfe meistens als Ally auch Hordis, wenn ich sehe, dass sie auf die Mappe bekommen ... oft bekommt man dann auch ein Danke- Emote. Ich habe auch schon an Erzvorkommen Mitglieder der gegnerischen Fraktion erlebt, die mit mir geteilt haben. Und auch Mitglieder meiner eigenen Fraktion, die frech alles vor der Nase abbauen, was nicht bei drei verschwunden ist. Am Ende sieht es wohl so aus, dass man noch so freundlich und zurückhaltend sein kann, wie man halt ist oder in dem entsprechenden Moment sein möchte. Spielt das gegenüber nicht mit, ist leider alle "Liebesmühe" vergebens.




Ich finde das unangebracht.
Die Aufteilung in Fraktionen ist quasi der der einzige Klecks Rollenspiel in WOW und ich möchte von der anderen Fraktion gar nicht freundlich oder nett behandelt werden. Das passt nicht in mein Spielverständnis.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dalmus (27. Januar 2009)

Thrainan schrieb:


> Mit manchen Leuten hier kann man nurnoch mitleid haben. Da steht keine Name auf dem erz, also nehm ichs einfach. Klar ist es von der Spielmechanik erlaubt, ja es bringt auch keinen um wenn man es nicht bekommt. Dennoch kann man zu dem hier verteidigten verhalten nur Armselig sagen.


Round and round and round it goes... *sing*
Konkretisiere doch bitte. Verallgemeinern kann jeder - ob irgendjemand sich angesprochen fühlt ist demjenigen dann ja selbst überlassen. Das ist eine tolle Taktik denn sie erlaubt einem je nach Lust und Laune dann später denen, die sich angesprochen gefühlt und geantwortet haben wahlweise zu sagen "Hab ich gesagt, daß ich Dich meine" oder aber auch "Oha, da fühlst Du Dich also angesprochen".
"Manche Leute" und das "hier verteidigte Verhalten" sind mir bei einer ernsthaften Diskussion einfach ein wenig zu Wischiwaschi. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





Thrainan schrieb:


> Man kann ja über vieles Disskutieren, die richtige Skillung, die passende rechtschreibung oder den Sinn von diesem oder jenem Spielinhalt. Aber das man sich ernsthaft dafür rechtfertigen muss kein Arschloch zu sein, weil man anderen leuten nicht das Erz unterm Arsch wegklaut ist wirklich die Höhe.


Beim "wegklauen" wären wir wieder beim Thema Besitzansprüche. Das war ein Punkt, der hier von den selbsternannten Verfechtern von Moral und Anstand nicht gerne diskutiert wird, nicht wahr?
Auch hier wird wieder einfach verallgemeinert und (überspitzt ausgedrückt) jeder, der nicht an jedem Vorkommen eintippt "/s Mag außer mir noch jemand dieses Vorkommen haben" wird direkt zum Arschloch abgestempelt.
Daß dieses Wort zu den Beleidigungen zählt, ist im Zusammenhang mit Respekt, Anstand und Moral dann auch eher nebensächlich.



Thrainan schrieb:


> Ich sehe den Disskusionsbedarf wirklich nicht.


Und doch meldest Du Dich zu Wort - nicht zum ersten mal in dieser Diskussion, wenn ich mich recht erinnere. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






Thrainan schrieb:


> Nur weil ich schneller bin? Ok dann hab ichs, aber habe dabei mutwillig die Verägerung einer anderen person in Kauf genommen? Klares JA!


Endlich ein Punkt, in dem wir übereinstimmen. Es gibt in einer gegebenen Zeitspanne T in einem Gebiet X Vorkommen und Y farmende Spieler.
Je größer Y, desto geringer ist die Ausbeute für jeden einzeelnen der Spieler in T.
Das ist einfach eine Tatsache. 
Baue ich ein Vorkommen ab, dann verringert sich die Ausbeute für einen der anderen Spieler. Verzichte ich auf ein Vorkommen, dann verringert sich ebenfalls die Ausbeute für einen der Y Spieler.
Es scheint beinahe so, daß die einzige Lösung bei der man "nett" ist darin besteht nicht farmen zu gehen.

Wie ich bereits schrieb: Wie schaut's denn aus, wenn ich ein episches Flugmount habe und ein anderer Farmer nur ein normales? Natürlich bin ich ihm gegenüber dann im Vorteil und schneller an den Vorkommen. Bin ich deswegen dann tatsächlich eines der "Arschlöcher" wie Du sie nennst?
Muß ich nun der Fairniss halber beim Farmen auf mein altes, langsames Tierchen steigen? 



Thrainan schrieb:


> Ihr meint wir, das sind die netten, sollen chillen und einfach weiterziehen? Zieht selber weiter!


Ist das nicht im Grunde die gleiche egoistische Haltung, die Du kritisierst?
Du verlangst von anderen, daß sie Verzicht üben, damit Du fröhlich die Vorkommen abbauen kannst?


----------



## Hubautz (27. Januar 2009)

Wenn einer dran ist, bzw. die Mobs drumherum verhaut lasse ich es ihm, wenn keiner dran ist schaue ich, dass ich schnellstmöglich da bin. 
Ganz schlimm fand ich das „dazwischengehacke“ vor dem letzten Patch. Das ist wirklich nur armselig.


----------



## Marug (27. Januar 2009)

Cebasto schrieb:


> Folgende Situation: Ein Spieler nähert sich einem Saroniterzfeld, will dieses abbauen, wird aber von einem Mob angegriffen, dem sich
> kurz danach noch zwei willige Kumpel hinzu gesellen. Der Spieler kämpft wacker und schlägt die drei Angreifer kurz und klein.
> Sein Erz aber, obwohl er quasi draufgestanden hatte, ist verschwunden!
> 
> ...



Hallo Cebasto !
Ich kenne das zu genüge das sich Spieler nicht benehmen können. Auf dies und jenes auch mal zu verzichten ist denen nicht beigebracht worden. Da kann man nur hoffen das diese Spieler mit ihrer Art mal sooo der mahsen auf die schnauze fallen das es ihnen eine lehre sein wird.


----------



## Kerandos (27. Januar 2009)

"Es ist möglich" - "Es ist richtig"

"Es ist möglich" wird hier gerne als Begründung für egoistisches Verhalten genannt. Ja, es ist durch die Spielmachanik möglich, jemandem, der neben einer Erzader steht, dieses vermutlich abbauen will aber gerade aus irgendwelchen Gründen nicht kann, das Erz vor der Nase wegzuschnappen. Jetzt kann man argumentieren, wenn es möglich ist, dann wird es wohl vom Schöpfer (in dem Fall den Designern bei Blizz) so gewollt sein, dass man so handelt, sonst hätten sie irgendwas eingebaut, damit man so nicht handeln kann. "Es ist möglich also hat mir der Schöpfer erlaubt so zu handeln" ist eine völlig logische Argumentations und verstehe ich total.

"Es ist richtig" mit Respekt und Höflichkeit zu handeln, sagen die anderen. Nur was ist "richtig"? Wer definiert was richtig ist und was falsch? Nach welchem Verhaltenskodex soll ich leben, um nicht der Verdammnis anheimzufallen? Die menschliche Gesellschaft hat einen reichen Erfahrungsschatz an Verhaltensweisen, die aneinander ausprobiert wurden und die Quintessenz scheint zu sein, dass ein gewisses Maß an Höflichkeit und Rücksicht bewirkt, dass es in der Gesellschaft weniger Stress gibt. Daher wurde man (früher zumindest) in diese Richtung erzogen.

Die Frage was richtig und was falsch ist, beschäftigt uns schon seit langem und wenn ich das hier in 3 Zeilen beantworten könnte, dann wäre ich vermutlich der berühmteste Philosoph der nächsten 1000 Jahre. Nachdem ich mir nicht ausrechnen kann was "richtig" und was "falsch" ist muss ich mich auf mein Gefühl verlassen und das sagt mir: Ich würde es nicht mögen wenn mir jemand ein Erz wegschnappt also mach ich es bei anderen auch nicht, egal ob Horde oder Alli, UberRoxxor oder Noob, UltraProGamer oder Casual. Richtig oder falsch, dieses Verhalten fühlt sich zumindest für mich "gut" an.

"Es ist möglich also darf ich es" scheint mir eine willkommene Ausrede zu sein, eine Art göttlicher Erlaubnisschein, um die moralische Diskussion zu umgehen. Das wird in vielen MMOs (z.B. EVE Online) immer wieder hervorgezogen und als Legitimierung von moralisch gesehen falschem Verhalten gebraucht. In meinen Augen nicht mehr als eine billige Ausrede für den Intellekt.

LG Kerandos


----------



## Elishebat (27. Januar 2009)

Langsam aber sicher finde ich diese Diskussion ziemlich ärgerlich.

Hier werden Worte wie Anstand und Höflichkeit durch den Raum geworfen, dass es nicht mehr feierlich ist. Und warum? Um den angeblichen Erzdieben ein schlechtes Gewissen einzureden. Und warum das? Damit man selber mehr mitbekommt. Es geht also letztendlich gar nicht mehr um das zwischenmenschliche Verhalten, es geht auch denen, die Höflichkeit fordern nur um die eigene Nase. Nur halt sozialverträglicher verpackt, damit man den dahinterstehenden Egoismus nicht bemerkt. Mal ne Frage an euch: passiert es euch wirklich so oft, dass ihr eure Berufe nicht mehr ordentlich skillen könnt oder geht es echt nur so um vielleicht 5 Erze am Tag, die ihr nicht bekommt? Ich tippe auf letzteres und dann ist das ganze mal wieder ein ganz großes Mimimi und eigentlich unglaublich kleinkariert...

LG
Eli - enttäuscht


----------



## Marug (27. Januar 2009)

Elishebat schrieb:


> Langsam aber sicher finde ich diese Diskussion ziemlich ärgerlich.
> 
> Hier werden Worte wie Anstand und Höflichkeit durch den Raum geworfen, dass es nicht mehr feierlich ist. Und warum? Um den angeblichen Erzdieben ein schlechtes Gewissen einzureden. Und warum das? Damit man selber mehr mitbekommt. Es geht also letztendlich gar nicht mehr um das zwischenmenschliche Verhalten, es geht auch denen, die Höflichkeit fordern nur um die eigene Nase. Nur halt sozialverträglicher verpackt, damit man den dahinterstehenden Egoismus nicht bemerkt. Mal ne Frage an euch: passiert es euch wirklich so oft, dass ihr eure Berufe nicht mehr ordentlich skillen könnt oder geht es echt nur so um vielleicht 5 Erze am Tag, die ihr nicht bekommt? Ich tippe auf letzteres und dann ist das ganze mal wieder ein ganz großes Mimimi und eigentlich unglaublich kleinkariert...
> 
> ...



Hi !
Wenn ich zb. in einem Lowigebiet bin und brauch dort was dann schau ich mich um und wenn kein Lowi in der nähe ist dann hole ich mir das was ich brauche. Sollte doch einer oder mehrere in der nähe sein warte ich und wenn sie dann auch noch von der Horde sind dann frag ich .
Ist das nun dummes verhalten von mir oder Höflichkeit oder was ist das ?. Sich so zu verhalten fällt mir nicht schwer denn ich hab es gelehrt.


----------



## ScreamSchrei (27. Januar 2009)

ambrador schrieb:


> Es war mir ebenso eine große Freude bösen Feinden (besonders Hexenmeistern) beim Leveln im WoTLK die Quest-Ziele zu klauen ... am Besten, wenn sie schon vorher wussten, dass *ich* die Gegner spontan taggen kann )



Scheisse wa? Das das nicht mehr geht.. man man man.. aber weisste was? Nun kann ich mir eine Freude machen dir die Gegner weg zu taggen. Das bis zum ende der WoW Laufzeit. Geil oder?  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 



BTT:
Naja in dem Falle.. shit happens. Ich flame dann schon mal rum wenn es einer meiner Fraktion ist. Weil ich auch finde das sich noch ein gewisser Anstand gehört. JA, auch in WoW gehört sich das. Alles eine Frage der guten Erziehung und Kinderstube. Die viele in WoW wohl leider nicht hatten.. wie ich als Hexer öfters feststellen musste.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Ist es die gegnerische Fraktion. Naja.. ist normal. Die härte des Lebens. Ich mache es mit Hordlern ja nicht anders  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Elishebat (27. Januar 2009)

Marug schrieb:


> Hi !
> Wenn ich zb. in einem Lowigebiet bin und brauch dort was dann schau ich mich um und wenn kein Lowi in der nähe ist dann hole ich mir das was ich brauche. Sollte doch einer oder mehrere in der nähe sein warte ich und wenn sie dann auch noch von der Horde sind dann frag ich .
> Ist das nun dummes verhalten von mir oder Höflichkeit oder was ist das ?. Sich so zu verhalten fällt mir nicht schwer denn ich hab es gelehrt.


Kannst Du mir bitte den Zusammenhang zu meinem Posting erklären? Den kapiere ich nicht, denke mir aber, Du hast Dir was dabei gedacht, dass Du nen Fillquote gemacht hast. Danke

LG
Eli


----------



## RoFu (27. Januar 2009)

Marug schrieb:


> Hi !
> Wenn ich zb. in einem Lowigebiet bin und brauch dort was dann schau ich mich um und wenn kein Lowi in der nähe ist dann hole ich mir das was ich brauche. Sollte doch einer oder mehrere in der nähe sein warte ich und wenn sie dann auch noch von der Horde sind dann frag ich .
> Ist das nun dummes verhalten von mir oder Höflichkeit oder was ist das ?. Sich so zu verhalten fällt mir nicht schwer denn ich hab es gelehrt.


das nennt man newbiefreundlich und es ist sehr lobenswert


----------



## Agharnius (27. Januar 2009)

Also ich habe folgendes erlebt: lvl 72, boreanische Tundra, Minimap leuchtet gelb. Ich natürlich hin wie nix, auf dem Weg einen Mob gepulled. Rumgeprügelt, ein rauschen über mir und ein anderer schnappt sich die Blume. Ich Daraufhin:" Heh, ich hau die mobs nich zum Spaß sondern wollte die Blume!" Daraufhin er: "sry" und hat mich mit der Blume angehandelt. Mir gings zwar um den Skillpunkt, aber das fand ich hochanständig. Fazit also: trotz allem Schlechten gibt es immer wieder Momente in Wow die das wieder wettmachen und imho hält sich halt gutes und schlechtes die Waage.
LG
Agha


----------



## Midnighttalker (27. Januar 2009)

Mal so sehen, ich Fliege auf ein Erz zu, davor steht einer und bekämpft ein Mob..
über ihm steht kein Schild "Berbauer"! ,
noch seh ich ob er Farm oder nur Questtet, vielleicht liegt da in der ecke ein Blümchen das er pflücken will oder sammelt Leder.
Kurz gesagt: "Woher soll ich wissen was der vorhat?".
Wenn ich hingegen sehe das einer direkt drauf zu steuert, weil er mir bei meiner Sammelrunde schon begegnet ist, lass ich es ihm.
Ausgenommen gegnerische Fraktion, der wird nix gegönnt.


----------



## hellspy (27. Januar 2009)

also das über mir ist auch quatsch, aber mal ehrlich:
Jeder Allie der in die Nähe eines Erzes geht, stirbt. Jeder Hordler der schneller ist als ich, hat halt glück gehabt. 
Heult halt nicht rum, es gibt deutlich schlimmeres im Leben..


----------



## Agharnius (27. Januar 2009)

Ich habe ihm ja nach dem einsammeln dutlich signalisiert warum ich den mob haue und deswegen hat er mir die blume zurückgegeben, das fand ich sehr anständig, ich hab nicht gesagt: führt schildchen neben dem Charname ein, wo man draufschreiben kann was man grad sammelt


----------



## SyntaXKilla (27. Januar 2009)

omg, 12 Seiten seit gestern :-o
w00t ^^


Denke, da wird man nichts machen können... ist genauso wie q-mobs wegfarmen.
Schon oft erlebt, dass ich mit ner Art Wache oder Vor-mob (wenn man das so nennen kann) beschäftigt war,
da kommt irgendein anderer Spieler, läuft einfach durch, da alle mobs bist zum Boss bereits gekillt oder noch im Kampf sind
und haut den Chef um :-o
Tja was solls... soll ich ein mimimi Ticket schreiben, ihn zuflamen oder anbetteln, dass er jetzt auch wartet und mir die mobs vom Leib hält, bis der Boss respawnt?
Sicher nicht... 
erstens seh ichs positiv: Noch mehr mobs = mehr Ep (beim Leveln) oder etwas Extra Gold/stuff und mit etwas Glück was tolles dabei ^^
und zweitens: ist es dann doch das, was die *Einen* Spieler von den *Anderen* Wow'lern unterscheidet oder? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Verhalte mich da selbst wie Marug.
Wenn ich in nem Lowie Gebiet bin (oder überhaupt xD) und es ist jemand in der Nähe, frag ich den Spieler ob er das item/den mob/etc vl braucht.
So ein invite um nen q-mob zu teilen geht ja schnell und verursacht für mich doch kaum Aufwand oder?

Dennoch, es wird immer Ninjalooter, invites und egoistische farmer geben... wie in rl >.<


*EDIT:*
lol, aber das wär doch mal ne nette Idee ^^
So ein ingi Item, ein Schild, dass man irgendwo aufstellen kann und was reinschreiben >.<

Schild - Begleiter von SyntaXKilla
"Achtung, ich farme hier Erze und pflücke Blumen
- bitte nicht stören 
Danke"

>.<


----------



## Technocrat (27. Januar 2009)

Nayka schrieb:


> Ich kann das Gewhine nicht verstehen...



Und diese soziale Inkompetenz ist genau das, was diese Gesellschaft im Allgemeinen und die WoW Comminity im besonderen so widerwärtig macht.


----------



## Marug (27. Januar 2009)

Agharnius schrieb:


> Also ich habe folgendes erlebt: lvl 72, boreanische Tundra, Minimap leuchtet gelb. Ich natürlich hin wie nix, auf dem Weg einen Mob gepulled. Rumgeprügelt, ein rauschen über mir und ein anderer schnappt sich die Blume. Ich Daraufhin:" Heh, ich hau die mobs nich zum Spaß sondern wollte die Blume!" Daraufhin er: "sry" und hat mich mit der Blume angehandelt. Mir gings zwar um den Skillpunkt, aber das fand ich hochanständig. Fazit also: trotz allem Schlechten gibt es immer wieder Momente in Wow die das wieder wettmachen und imho hält sich halt gutes und schlechtes die Waage.
> LG
> Agha




Hehe ja das stimmt!! Es gibt auch nette Spieler!!


----------



## Vilanoil-Taerar (27. Januar 2009)

rengaw6 schrieb:


> Sry aber so ist das Leben...
> Wobei man in anderen Fällen doch etwas machen kann! z.B. Mobstealing, Daylie bei den Söhnen Hodris. Q-Item auf toten Wrog angewendet, dem Vieh hinterhergelaufen bis der mob erschien, 3 mal von nem Shaddowpriest weggeschnappt (und das wirklich nur um mich zu ärgern!) Schnell ein ticket geschrieben. Und siehe da 10 sek nachdem mich der GM angewispert hat is der typ aber sowas von schnell auf sein 60er mount rauf und wechgeflogen xD Es gibt halt doch noch ab und zu gerechtigkeit und anständige GM´s
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Sei wann kann ein 60er Mount fliegen?
Aber stimmt bei solcehn sachen hilft das noch aber beim farmen da gilt eben wer zuerst haut...


----------



## Shadowstorm (27. Januar 2009)

Generell kann ich mit der Änderung am Bergbausystem sehr zufrieden sein. Es kann kein Spieler mehr mitten im abbauen ankommen und die Ader quasi "übernehmen".

Und ja das man dem ersten der ein Vorkommen erreicht, dieses lässt obwohl er kämpft gehört zum Anstand. Jeder kann nur für sich farmen aus welchen Grund auch immer.

Das kommentar das man den Egoismus mit Anstand nicht unterstützen soll ist etwas unsinnig. Weil es farmt dort eh jeder für sich. Es gibt keinen wohltätigen Zweck (für Freunde farmen gilt nicht als wohltätig 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ). Demnach wenn für einen selber gilt das man niemanden was wegnimmt was derjenige sich grad erarbeitet dann sollte das aus Anstand heraus auch für andere gelten.

Das netteste was man machen kann bei solchen leuten als Paladin. Reitaura an und neben dem Spieler herfliegen. Freie Erzvorkommen durch schnelleres reiten vor ihm holen und weiter verfolgen und  Vorkommen mit Gegnern den Spieler erst erreichen lassen und dann das selbe mit ihm machen.

Vielleicht lernt der Spieler dann das man sich lieber alles "erarbeiten" sollte und andere Spieler zum eigenen Vorteil ausnutzen.


----------



## Muahdib (27. Januar 2009)

Nunja einfach mal logisch sehen ich rege mich wegen einen Erzklumpen auf weil ich ihn nicht bekommen hab
und in dieser Zeit wo ich nachdenke und hier so was verfass verlier ich auf der Flugroute die ich sonst
weiterfliegen würde eigentlich wieder 4-10 Erzhaufen ... ist dann die Frage  einfach da wieso man sich so viel
Arbeit macht um überhaupt sowas zu posten .

Ich schau sicher nicht in der Armory nach welchen Beruf derjenige hat der gerade dort 3 Mob´s verhaut oder
wisper ihn noch an vielleicht stirbt er ja dadruch sogar . Landen Looten ... pech gehabt ... geht mir selber auch
so da ich nicht mit einem Jäger Buddeln geh dafür aber als Druide schneller wieder fliegen kann .


----------



## Ireas (27. Januar 2009)

boah ... teilweise stehen mir alle vorhandenen haare zu Berge, wenn ich die posts einiger leute hier lese. Wenn ich schon sehe: "Es ist ja nur ein Spiel" Quatsch ... es ist ein Hobby/Zeitvertreib, den wir mit anderen Leuten zusammen betreiben und in einer solchen Gemeinschaft gelten gewisse Regeln, zu denen auch ein gewisses Maß an Anstand gehört. Natürlich ist mir klar, das euch egoistische Intelligenz-Bestien das kaum interessieren wird und ihr euer Verhalten andere Leute um der eigenen Zeitersparnis willen zu bescheißen beibehalten werdet. "Meine Freiheit hört da auf, wo die des anderen beginnt!", macht euch da mal Gedanken dazu

Gruß, Tharsis/Perenolde


----------



## ScreamSchrei (27. Januar 2009)

Technocrat schrieb:


> Und diese soziale Inkompetenz ist genau das, was diese Gesellschaft im Allgemeinen und die WoW Comminity im besonderen so widerwärtig macht.




Besser hätte ich es nicht ausdrücken können. /sign



Wenn ich ein Erz vorkommen oder eine Blume sehe. Daneber steht jemand der gerade kämpft. Dann warte ich oder helfe ihm sogar die Mobs umzuhauen und schaue was er tut.

1. Wenn er das Erz nicht wollte kann ich es immer noch nehmen.
2. Wird er mir sehr dankbar sein das ich ihm geholfen habe bei den Mobs.
3. Ist das, das richtige soziale vorgehen in einem solchem Fall.


----------



## Hetarch (27. Januar 2009)

Farme selbst Erze und Blümlein: Auf der Nachtwache geht es mit dem Klau einigermaßen. Nur im Sholazarbecken tummeln sich manchmal, zb. Gestern Abend rund 12 Erzklopfer und unzählige Schlangenzungen-Freaks (nur bei der Alli). Dabei hatte ich eine Begegnung (icke 80er Heilpala) mit einem PvP geflaggten Taurenwarri bei einem immens wertvollen Goldkleevorkommen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 . Er hat mir seinen Standpunkt mit einem Flexmakro deutlich gemacht, ich hab nen cry dagegengesetzt und bin weitergeflogen. Danach war ich an 2 Vorkommen dran und die dicke nette Kuh hat mir die Mobs vom Leib gehalten und mit einem /bow die Kurve gekratzt.

 Na so geht es auch, wenn auch nicht immer  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Cebasto (27. Januar 2009)

Ich bin mit dem Ergebnis dieser Diskussion mehr als zufrieden. Verfechter der einen wie der anderen Meinung zum von mir
vorgetragenen Sachverhalt haben sich geäußert und ihr Verhalten bzw. ihre Sichtweise begründet. Jeder kann ganz nach seinem Geschmack und persönlichem Empfinden Schlußfolgerungen aus dem hier Gesagten ziehen, oder es natürlich auch bleiben lassen.

Ich danke jedem Einzelnen für seinen Beitrag. Eine Gemeinschaft, die noch nicht verlernt hat kontrovers zu diskutieren, ist immer noch gesund und lohnenswert. Auch ich verlasse unser gemeinschaftliches Gespräch klüger, als ich es betreten habe.

Bis zum nächsten Mal
Ceb


----------



## Technocrat (27. Januar 2009)

Ohrensammler schrieb:


> Die Aufteilung in Fraktionen ist quasi der der einzige Klecks Rollenspiel in WOW und ich möchte von der anderen Fraktion gar nicht freundlich oder nett behandelt werden. Das passt nicht in mein Spielverständnis.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Sehe ich genauso, aber das heißt nicht, das es ohne Anstand und Ehre gehen muß:

Ich war vor 3.0.8 zwischen den Schlachten in Tausendwinter unterwegs und erspähte eine Titanerzader, die ich auch gleich abzubauen begann. Da höre ich plötzlich ein wohlvertrautes Geräusch: das Heranbrausen eines Kriegers. Und in der Tat: es ist ein fetter Taure der mir sofort 'nen Kniesehenschnitt reindückt - oh oh. Der versteht sein Handwerk, jetzt wird's lustig - schnell Vergeltung an damit er mich in Ruhe läßt bis die Kniesehnensache abgeklungen ist und dann bitte ich zum Tanz. Der dauerte 6 Minuten, aber am Ende stand ich noch (mit 6%!) und er nicht, aber er war richtig klasse. Also baue ich den Rest ab, und ziehe mich dann bis außerhalb Schußreichweite zurück und warte, bis er resst. Dann mache ich das /salut emote und warte, was er macht. Er saltutiert zurück.

Na bitte, geht doch.


----------



## StilleQuelle (27. Januar 2009)

ScreamSchrei schrieb:


> 1. Wenn er das Erz nicht wollte kann ich es immer noch nehmen.
> 2. Wird er mir sehr dankbar sein das ich ihm geholfen habe bei den Mobs.
> 3. Ist das, das richtige soziale vorgehen in einem solchem Fall.



Das ist genau das richtige Verhalen...

und wenn der Typ, der zuerst gekämpft hat auch anständig ist, gibt er für die hilfe auch noch was vom erz ab oder so...


----------



## Brutus Warhammer (27. Januar 2009)

Wenn du die Mobs durch Eigenverschulden gepullt hast -> Selbst Schuld
Ansonsten -> Pech gehabt

Ich farme nun wirklich oft Erze, aber das mal mehr als 1 mob dazukommt ist extrem selten. Und nicht alle aber wirklich die meisten klassen haben doch irgendne CC Möglichkeit. Gegner kurz stunnen, erz abbauen, kämpfen. Damit ist man auf der sicheren Seite.


----------



## Dalmus (27. Januar 2009)

Shadowstorm schrieb:


> Das netteste was man machen kann bei solchen leuten als Paladin. Reitaura an und neben dem Spieler herfliegen. Freie Erzvorkommen durch schnelleres reiten vor ihm holen und weiter verfolgen und  Vorkommen mit Gegnern den Spieler erst erreichen lassen und dann das selbe mit ihm machen.


Ich bin mir nicht sicher was solche Racheaktionen mit Anstand zu tun haben.
Naja, vielleicht erörterst Du mir das bei Gelegenheit dann nochmal. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





Ireas schrieb:


> "Meine Freiheit hört da auf, wo die des anderen beginnt!", macht euch da mal Gedanken dazu


Sehr richtig. Wenn jemand anderes bereits abbaut, wenn ich am Vorkommen eintreffe, dann hört meine Freiheit dort auf, wo ich die Freiheit des anderen beeinträchtige, indem ich ihn zu nötigen versuche mir die Beute auszuhändigen, oder versuche ihm eine Diskussion aufzuzwängen, von der ich weiß, daß er sie nicht führen mag.


----------



## SyntaXKilla (27. Januar 2009)

Cebasto schrieb:


> Ich bin mit dem Ergebnis dieser Diskussion mehr als zufrieden. Verfechter der einen wie der anderen Meinung zum von mir
> vorgetragenen Sachverhalt haben sich geäußert und ihr Verhalten bzw. ihre Sichtweise begründet. Jeder kann ganz nach seinem Geschmack und persönlichem Empfinden Schlußfolgerungen aus dem hier Gesagten ziehen, oder es natürlich auch bleiben lassen.
> 
> Ich danke jedem Einzelnen für seinen Beitrag. Eine Gemeinschaft, die noch nicht verlernt hat kontrovers zu diskutieren, ist immer noch gesund und lohnenswert. Auch ich verlasse unser gemeinschaftliches Gespräch klüger, als ich es betreten habe.
> ...


So, wenn du schon ein abschließendes Fazit hier von dir gibst,
würde ich auch gerne von dir wissen, in wiefern du nun dieses "Gespräch" klüger verlässt?

Wie wirst du dich in Zugkunft verhalten?
Um zu deinem First Post zu kommen, wie kannst du dir nun,
die von dir selbst gestellten Fragen beantworten? *gg*

@ Technocrat:
Sehr schöner Beitrag  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Wenns doch immer so laufen würde 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 *seufz*


----------



## bcm4web (27. Januar 2009)

Ich mach es so:

Wenn ich an einem erz ankomme, und sehe, dass da schon jemand ist, flieg ich weiter. Wenns nen Titanerz is, lande ich schon mal und sag GZ und flieg dann weiter ^^

das Problem dabei ist nur, das manchmal nur die erze zu sehen sind, dann landet man, fängt an mit bergbauern und in dem Moment taucht dort jemand auf, der schon am abbauen ist.

Sprich, man denkt, cool da is keiner, landet, baut ab und schwups is da doch schon wer.
sprich die spieler tauchen zeitverzögert auf. und da hab ich mir leider schon so manche beleidigung gefallen lassen müssen (für einige hab ich tickets verteilt)


----------



## fre_k (27. Januar 2009)

Das Problem haben wir Kräuterer ja schon lange.
Ist halt schon nerfig. Aber wen du es andern nicht klaust und die den andern auch net usw..... kommen immer weniger auf die Idee das zu tun.
Also behandle die andern Farmer so wie du auch beim Farmen/Questen usw usw. behandelt werden möchtest. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ScreamSchrei (27. Januar 2009)

fre_k schrieb:


> Also behandle die andern Farmer so wie du auch beim Farmen/Questen usw usw. behandelt werden möchtest.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.




Das ist die richtige Einstellung im Leben. Behandle andere so wie du selber auch behandelt werden möchtest.


----------



## bcm4web (27. Januar 2009)

fre_k schrieb:


> Also behandle die andern Farmer so wie du auch beim Farmen/Questen usw usw. behandelt werden möchtest.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.




aber genau das macht nicht jeder. leider.


----------



## Thrainan (27. Januar 2009)

Dalmus schrieb:


> Konkretisiere doch bitte. Verallgemeinern kann jeder -



Ich hab erlich gesagt seit diversen Seiten keine Ahnung was du willst? Wie konkret soll ich noch sagen, das ein Erz demjenigen gehört der es freikämpft? Noch deutlicher kann ich es nicht sagen. 
Es ist doch so, jemand verrichtet Arbeit um an seinen Lohn zu kommen. Man geht zur Arbeit und am Ende des Monats bekomme ich nen gehalt. Ähnlich Farmen in WoW. Ich haue die mobs weg (die "Arbeit") und erhalte zur Belohnung mein Lohn (das Erz). Kommt jetzt jemand daher und nimmt mir das Erz weg, ist das im Übertragenden Sinne doch nichts anderes, als wenn mir einer meinen Gehalt wegnimmt. Klar auf den Geldscheinen steht kein Name, aber ich habe was dafür getan. Also stehen sie mir zu. 
Dieses Grundsätzliche Anerkennen von Besitzansprüchen ist doch eine der grundlegensten Konzepte der Menschlichen geselschaft. Ohne diese wäre an ein zusammenleben und auskommen nicht zu denken. Ich war der Meinung das ist so selbsverständlich, das man das einfach weis. Meine Eltern haben mir das noch vor dem Kindergarten beigebracht. 
Gut du siehst das anders, das hat man jetzt mehrfach hier nachlesen können. Warum, das weis ich nicht, aber nach meinem Verständniss haben vollwertige und mündige Mitglieder einer Geselschaft gewisse prinzipien zu akzeptieren. 

Mein verdacht ist ja auch das du mich nur zu "konkreteren" Aussagen drängst, das du einfach meine Meinung nicht akzeptieren, vieleicht auch diffamieren möchtest? Wie soll ich dir konkret machen das man nicht klaut? Wenn du es nicht weist, wie soll ich das bewerkstelligen. Wenn du nicht weist was du hören willst, wie soll ich es dir sagen?


----------



## Sir Wagi (27. Januar 2009)

Also erstmal gefällt mir die Überschrift nich, der Reim is schlecht *scherz*

Also pachten kann man Erz sowieso nich, das is klar ...

Aber zu dem Spruch "Wer´s zuerst sieht, dem gehört´s":
Muss der-/diejenige dass dann yellen oder im /1 anmelden, dass er/sie da Erz gefunden hat ?
Was is mit den armen Schweinen die ihre Sichtweite nich auf Maximum stellen können ?

Am Besten finde ich die Idee mit´m Ticket ... Wofür das denn ? Mit welcher Begründung ?
Bist du da irgendwie beeinträchtigt worden ?!? *lol*

Mir wurde zwar auch schon oft Erz vor der Nase weggeklaut ... Aber deswegen sollte man nicht rumjammern ... In der Zeit wo man so´n Thread aufmacht oder mitjammert, hätte man schon das nächste Erz finden können ...

Und der Patch macht den Erzklau NICHT einfacher ... Eher im Gegenteil ... Jezz wird man nich mehr nach dem ersten Hacken am Titan von´nem gimpigen Todesritter weggezogen ...

*Wer zuerst kommt, hackt zuerst ...*
So is das Leben ... Wer darauf kein Bock hat, soll Kürschner werden ^^


----------



## ScreamSchrei (27. Januar 2009)

Thrainan schrieb:


> Dieses Grundsätzliche Anerkennen von Besitzansprüchen ist doch eine der grundlegensten Konzepte der Menschlichen geselschaft.




Nicht zu vergessen das diese durch eine Religion sogar geschaffen wurde. Man denke da an die 10 Gebote auf den eigentlich der größte Teil unserer Gesellschaft aufbaut. Die Gebote sind sozusagen Gottes Gesetz an uns. Dort steht klipp und klar:

Du sollst nicht stehlen.
Du sollst nicht nach dem Haus deines Nächsten verlangen. Du sollst nicht nach der Frau deines Nächsten verlangen, nach seinem Sklaven oder seiner Sklavin, seinem Rind oder seinem Esel oder nach irgendetwas, das deinem Nächsten gehört.


----------



## Lari (27. Januar 2009)

Thrainan schrieb:


> Wie soll ich dir konkret machen das man nicht klaut?


Es klaut niemand, man ist nur schneller da. Und WoW ist immer noch ein Spiel, ein Rollenspiel. Vielleicht ist meine Untote Priesterin einfach nur 'ne kleine Drecksau ohne Prinzipien und Rücksicht auf andere? Ihr tut hier zum Teil so, als wären "Erz-Stehler" die unterste soziale Schublade. Jetzt, wo einmal Hacken genügt um alles raus zu bekommen, ist das eigentlich eine dumme Diskussion.
Wir können ja Blizzard fragen, ob sie 25 Meter um die Erz-Node würfeln lassen, und dem Gewinner das Erz zugesprochen wird...
Ihr macht hier echt 'ne Welle, kann ich nicht verstehen...



> Die Gebote sind sozusagen Gottes Gesetz an uns.


Glaub nicht an Gott, Glück gehabt.


----------



## noescape (27. Januar 2009)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Tja tut mir echt leid, wenn ich schon öfters das erz vor der NAse weg geklaut hab.
Mir ergings auch schon oft so. Deshalb shit happens. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## WorstCase (27. Januar 2009)

Fazit dieser sich immer wiederholenden Threats:

*Es gibt Menschen die nicht wissen was "soziales Verhalten" ist (wie auch im RL) und Leute die wissen wie man sich zu benehmen hat!*
Diesen Menschen aber ein wenig Netikette beizubringen ist sinnlos da ihnen ihr Gehirn da einen Strich durch die Rechnung macht (und da können sie nicht mal etwas für^^)

Hilfreiche Links:
Netikette - Der kleine Knigge - Sozialverhalten


----------



## Lari (27. Januar 2009)

WorstCase schrieb:


> Fazit dieser sich immer wiederholenden Threats:
> 
> *Es gibt Menschen die nicht wissen was "soziales Verhalten" ist (wie auch im RL) und Leute die wissen wie man sich zu benehmen hat!*
> Diesen Menschen aber ein wenig Netikette beizubringen ist sinnlos da ihnen ihr Gehirn da einen Strich durch die Rechnung macht (und da können sie nicht mal etwas für^^)


Wegen einem Erzvorkommen/Blümchen, in einem Online-Rollenspiel, mhm...


----------



## Shadowstorm (27. Januar 2009)

Dalmus schrieb:


> Ich bin mir nicht sicher was solche Racheaktionen mit Anstand zu tun haben.
> Naja, vielleicht erörterst Du mir das bei Gelegenheit dann nochmal.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Das ist keine Racheaktion sondern eine Erziehungsmaßnahme. Wenn ein Spieler merkt das es keinen Spaß macht wenn jemand dessen postion ausnutzt kommt dieser vllt zur Besinnung oder verlässt das Gebiet so das jeder seine Ruhe hat.

Es ist bei weitem sinnvoller als einen Erzdieb zu flamen. Und für mich ists nur nen geringer Einschnitt im farmen wenn ich das mache. Nicht viel mehr als wenn jemand "Erzklau" begeht.


----------



## Gwynny (27. Januar 2009)

Na also als Kräuterkundler hat man diese Problem doch schon immer, oder? Warum soll es denn Bergbaulern besser gehen? Ist nun etwas gerechter, finde ich (Und das obwohl ich auch Chars mit Bergbau habe)

LG Gwynny


----------



## barbarella (27. Januar 2009)

LoD_Lari schrieb:


> Es klaut niemand, man ist nur schneller da. Und WoW ist immer noch ein Spiel, ein Rollenspiel. Vielleicht ist meine Untote Priesterin einfach nur 'ne kleine Drecksau ohne Prinzipien und Rücksicht auf andere? Ihr tut hier zum Teil so, als wären "Erz-Stehler" die unterste soziale Schublade. Jetzt, wo einmal Hacken genügt um alles raus zu bekommen, ist das eigentlich eine dumme Diskussion.
> Wir können ja Blizzard fragen, ob sie 25 Meter um die Erz-Node würfeln lassen, und dem Gewinner das Erz zugesprochen wird...
> Ihr macht hier echt 'ne Welle, kann ich nicht verstehen...
> 
> ...




es geht auch nicht darum wer schneller am erz ist sondern darum wenn jemand auf nem erzbrocken steht und sich das erz freikämpfen muss und einem das erz unterm hintern weggenommen wird...

das hat nichts mit fairness und gutem benehmen zu tun

aber hier scheinen ja einige sehr stolz darauf zu sein dass sie sich benehmen wie eine offene hose


----------



## Imbageif (27. Januar 2009)

nur weil du es zuerst siehst, gehört es lange nicht dir. im prinzip gilt mittlerweile "wer zuerst draufhaut der bekommt es" früher kam es meist auch zu dreistigkeiten wenn man schon einmal das erz bearbeitet hatte kam ein anderer und natzte die übrigen erze. nicht nett aber kann man nichts machen, von dem her nicht aufregen nächstes mal mehr glück


----------



## Rottenbone (27. Januar 2009)

sry, aber was gibt es schöneres einem doofen alli das erz oder die blume vor der nase wegzukräutern ^^

wenn es jedoch innerhalb der horde/ der allianz passiert find ich es eher unschön.

habe auch schon beobachtet, dass mir leute hinterhergeflogen sind zu der gleichen kräuterstelle. sie sahen "oh, da steht ein mob" und haben abgewartet bis ich mich von meinem drachen bemüht hatte.noch nich ganz im kampf, flog der andre runter und hat sichs geschnappt...

das ist gemein, jedoch nicht wirklich vermeidbar...also bin ich dem Andern hinterhergflogen und hab das Gleiche bei ihm gemacht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Thrainan (27. Januar 2009)

LoD_Lari schrieb:


> Vielleicht ist meine Untote Priesterin einfach nur 'ne kleine Drecksau ohne Prinzipien und Rücksicht auf andere? Ihr tut hier zum Teil so, als wären "Erz-Stehler" die unterste soziale Schublade. Jetzt, wo einmal Hacken genügt um alles raus zu bekommen, ist das eigentlich eine dumme Diskussion.
> Wir können ja Blizzard fragen, ob sie 25 Meter um die Erz-Node würfeln lassen, und dem Gewinner das Erz zugesprochen wird...
> Ihr macht hier echt 'ne Welle, kann ich nicht verstehen...
> 
> ...



Vieleicht nutzen die meisten einfach auch nur RP als Ausrede für ihren eigenen Egoismus? Ohne es beweisen zu können, sage ich mal das wird es fast immer sein. 
Ich bin auch nicht gläubig, aber das man nicht stiehlt steht ja nicht nur in den 10 gheboten. Ist es doch essentieller Bestanteil jedes Gesetzbuches jedes Staates auf der Welt. Warum wohl? Und ja WoW ist ein Spiel, aber muss ich deswegen meine gute Erzihung abschalten?
Es ist schlieslich ein MMO, da sitzen echte Menschen aus Fleisch und Blut vorm rechner, die haben doch wohl verdient grundsätzlich ein mindestmaß an Respekt zu verdienen. 
Das Forum hier ist auch kein"echte" gespräch, sondern über ne Internetplatform geschaltet. Trotzdem muss ich mich wirklich echt an ein paar grundsätzliche Regeln halten, die das Gegenseite auskommen in einem humanen Rahmen halten. Netiquette und so...


----------



## Esric (27. Januar 2009)

Ich habe mir jetzt nicht jeder Seite voll durchgelesen aber ich bin mal wieder schockiert hier zu lesen, dass manche dies als "normal" oder "nicht schlimm" sehen. Ich persönlich habe die Meinung das die Gesellschaft sowieso den Bach runtergeht und dies ist mal wieder ein prima Beispiel dafür. Wie mein Vorredner schon geschrieben hat sitzen an jedem PC echte Menschen und ein gewisses Benehmen gehört nun einfach mal dazu.

Wenn es in der eigenen Fraktion passiert ist dies in meinen Augen unter aller Sau, wenn es von der anderen Fraktion passiert kann man sich auf einem PVP Server ja rächen bzw. auf einem PVE Server nicht dagegen machen.

Dennoch, egal ob im Internet oder im Reallife jeder Mensch und damit meine ich wirklich auch jeden, sollte ein gewisses Benehmen an den Tag legen. Anonymität des Internets hin oder her. Auch spiegelt sich dieses "assoziale" Verhalten sehr gut in diesem Forum nieder. Ich lese täglich im Forum und man trifft vermehrt auf verbale Ausrutscher die teilweise sehr weit unter die Gürtellinie geht und dies schon bei einfachen Fragen. Da wird in meinen Augen nicht mal 1 Sekunde überlegt wieso jemand so eine Frage stellt sondern direkt Gib ihm und drauf los beleidigt.

Im großen und ganzen spiegelt in meinen Augen das angesprochene Verhalten in WoW verstärkt die Tendenz im richtigen Leben wieder, dort ist es zwar noch nicht so extrem aber wer weiss was in 5 Jahren ist.


----------



## Dalmus (27. Januar 2009)

Thrainan schrieb:


> Ich hab erlich gesagt seit diversen Seiten keine Ahnung was du willst? Wie konkret soll ich noch sagen, das ein Erz demjenigen gehört der es freikämpft? Noch deutlicher kann ich es nicht sagen.


Siehst Du? Das war zum Beispiel eine der Aussagen, die ich hören wollte.
Nur sehe ich das nicht so wie Du.

Am Kiosk gibt es nur noch ein einziges Heft der aktuellen Spidermanausgabe.
Fritz läuft zu Fuß, Hans hat ein Fahrrad.
Nun überholt Hans Fritz auf der Strasse, kommt als erster am Kiosk an und kauft das Heft.
Fritz ist furchtbar enttäuscht und beschwert sich.
Nur... wem steht das Heft nun zu?



Thrainan schrieb:


> Dieses Grundsätzliche Anerkennen von Besitzansprüchen ist doch eine der grundlegensten Konzepte der Menschlichen geselschaft. Ohne diese wäre an ein zusammenleben und auskommen nicht zu denken. Ich war der Meinung das ist so selbsverständlich, das man das einfach weis. Meine Eltern haben mir das noch vor dem Kindergarten beigebracht.


Das ist sehr löblich von Deinen Eltern.
Das Problem sehe ich auch nicht beim Anerkennen von Besitzansprüchen, sondern in der Klärung des Besitzanspruches.



Thrainan schrieb:


> Wie soll ich dir konkret machen das man nicht klaut? Wenn du es nicht weist, wie soll ich das bewerkstelligen. Wenn du nicht weist was du hören willst, wie soll ich es dir sagen?


Und da sind wwir wieder beim Begriff "klauen" und drehen uns schon wieder mal im Kreis. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Aber da ich mich nicht ständig wiederholen möchte, verweise ich einfach auf meine bisherigen Posts.
Btw weiß ich eigentlich sehr genau was ich hören möchte, bzw was ich eigentlich nicht so gerne hören möchte. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





ScreamSchrei schrieb:


> Nicht zu vergessen das diese durch eine Religion sogar geschaffen wurde. Man denke da an die 10 Gebote auf den eigentlich der größte Teil unserer Gesellschaft aufbaut. Die Gebote sind sozusagen Gottes Gesetz an uns. Dort steht klipp und klar:
> 
> Du sollst nicht stehlen.
> Du sollst nicht nach dem Haus deines Nächsten verlangen. Du sollst nicht nach der Frau deines Nächsten verlangen, nach seinem Sklaven oder seiner Sklavin, seinem Rind oder seinem Esel oder nach irgendetwas, das deinem Nächsten gehört.


Richtig... warum verlangen hier nur so viele nach den Besitztümern des Nächsten? In diesem Falle des Nächsten, der gerade das Vorkommen abbaut?



Shadowstorm schrieb:


> Das ist keine Racheaktion sondern eine Erziehungsmaßnahme.


Gut, dann gib dem Kind einen anderen Namen. Wer legitimiert Dich denn zu dieser "Erziehungsmaßname"?



barbarella schrieb:


> es geht auch nicht darum wer schneller am erz ist sondern darum wenn jemand auf nem erzbrocken steht und sich das erz freikämpfen muss und einem das erz unterm hintern weggenommen wird...


Nö, darum alleine geht es leider nicht.
Genau das war einer der Gründe, warum ich seit x Seiten immer wieder darauf dränge, daß weniger verallgemeinert und mehr konkretisiert wird. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





Thrainan schrieb:


> Vieleicht nutzen die meisten einfach auch nur RP als Ausrede für ihren eigenen Egoismus? Ohne es beweisen zu können, sage ich mal das wird es fast immer sein.


Last but not least - wieder mal ein Punkt bei dem wir einer Meinung sind. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Tikume (27. Januar 2009)

Für die die es noch nicht gemerkt haben: ihr spielt ein MMO. Ihr seid da nicht allein 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Und jeder spielt nunmal anders. Der eine versucht immer nett zu sein, der andere ist ein Egoist. Der nächste ist nur gegen die gegnerische Fraktion, der übernächste handhabt es mal so und mal so und der folgende ist vielleicht nur unhöflich wenn er schlechte Stimmung hat.

Fazit: Spieler sind keine berechenbaren NPCs.

Und mal ehrlich: Ein Erzvorkommen haben oder nicht haben ist so oder so nichts was einen umbringt.


----------



## Vilar (27. Januar 2009)

Aku schrieb:


> Auch wenn´s ein Spiel ist - ich verhalte mich da in mancherlei Hinsicht schon so, wie ich mich auch im RL verhalte. Dazu gehört halt auch, dass ich Leuten, die ganz offensichtlich auf einem Erzbrocken stehend Mobs bekämpfen, nicht die Brocken unter den Füßen weg kloppe. Das ist einfach ein gieriges, unfreundliches Verhalten und für mich scheint es dann auch sofort so, dass diese Leute auch im RL ziemlich egoistische, unfreundliche Typen sein müssen....
> 
> Nur weil man im Spiel anonym ist, muss man sich ja nicht gleich wie der letzte Trottel benehmen.






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Technocrat (27. Januar 2009)

LoD_Lari schrieb:


> Glaub nicht an Gott, Glück gehabt.



Nö, Pech. Für Dich ist mit dem Tod alles vorbei.

Bitte NICHT drauf Antworten, das ist eine völlig andere Baustelle, die in ein anderes Forum gehört. Ich wollte damit nur zeigen, das es auch anders gesehen werden kann.


----------



## Lari (27. Januar 2009)

Thrainan schrieb:


> Vieleicht nutzen die meisten einfach auch nur RP als Ausrede für ihren eigenen Egoismus? Ohne es beweisen zu können, sage ich mal das wird es fast immer sein.
> Ich bin auch nicht gläubig, aber das man nicht stiehlt steht ja nicht nur in den 10 gheboten. Ist es doch essentieller Bestanteil jedes Gesetzbuches jedes Staates auf der Welt. Warum wohl? Und ja WoW ist ein Spiel, aber muss ich deswegen meine gute Erzihung abschalten?


Ich bin kein RP'ler, ich schieb auch kein RP vor, um irgendwas zu rechtfertigen.
Wenn ich farmen gehe, dann weil ich Gold haben will/brauche für was weiß ich. Und dann farm ich ebend die Erze ab, achte nicht auf andere, die auch dort farmen. Sollte ich das Erz erwischen, auf dass es ein anderer Spieler abgesehen hatte, aber in einem Kampf verwickelt war: Pech für ihn.
Genausogut kann es mir passieren, dass ich doch mal einen Mob mit zum Erz bringe, und es sich dann jemand anders krallt: Pech für mich.

Das hat nichts mit der Erziehung zu tun, oder einer gescheiterten Existenz, oder was auch immer für sozialen Unzulänglichkeiten. WoW ist ein Spiel, da muss ich bei solchen Belanglosigkeiten nicht erst darüber nachdenken, ob es jetzt moralisch vertretbar ist. Erz abgebaut, feddisch.



> Nö, Pech. Für Dich ist mit dem Tod alles vorbei.


Glück im Sinne von: Muss nicht auf Anweisungen eines imaginären Freundes hören 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Und ja, gehört hier nicht hin, wurd aber irgendwo voher angesprochen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dalmus (27. Januar 2009)

Technocrat schrieb:


> Nö, Pech. Für Dich ist mit dem Tod alles vorbei.


Warum das? Nur weil ich nicht an Gott glaube, heißt das nicht, daß er auch nicht an mich glaubt. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





Technocrat schrieb:


> Bitte NICHT drauf Antworten, das ist eine völlig andere Baustelle, die in ein anderes Forum gehört. Ich wollte damit nur zeigen, das es auch anders gesehen werden kann.


Das könnte Dir so passen... eine kontroverse These posten und dann verlangen, daß man nicht drauf antwortet. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Thrainan (27. Januar 2009)

Dalmus schrieb:


> Das Problem sehe ich auch nicht beim Anerkennen von Besitzansprüchen, sondern in der Klärung des Besitzanspruches.
> [...]
> Richtig... warum verlangen hier nur so viele nach den Besitztümern des Nächsten? In diesem Falle des Nächsten, der gerade das Vorkommen abbaut?



Habe ich das mit dem besitzanspruch nicht erklärt? Derjenige der dafür eine Leistung erbringt, hat ein anrecht darauf. In unserem Fall halt Mobs hauen. 

Ob jemand ein Rad hat oder nicht, ist da überhaupt kein vergleich, da beide einfach nur anreisen, aber man nicht davon reden kann einer hätte mehr Leistung verbracht. 
Hat jemand die mobs gehauen, ist er gleichwohl wie der andere angreist (in welchem tempo auch immer) und hat noch etwas mehr getan als der andere um sich das Erz/die Blume zu verdienen. 
Ich habe also zum wiederholten male konkret gesagt wie ich einen Besitsanspruch fest mache. Warum du den nicht annerkenst ist mir ein Rätsel. Ist doch eigentlich eine faire Sache. Ich leiste etwas mehr, als du, also gehört es mir. leistest du mehr als ich, gehört es dir. 
Ein Erz zu sammeln, für das jemand anderes Arbeit erbracht hat, ist daher als Schmarozertum zu betrachten.


----------



## Lari (27. Januar 2009)

Wer auf meiner Erz-Route Mobs mit ans Erz bringt, ist dumm gelaufen.
Derjenige war einfach zu blöd, so zu laufen, dass er keine Adds bekommt.
Wenn es für dich Schmarotzertum ist, mir egal. Ich hab nur Nutzen aus meiner besser gewählten, intelligenteren Route gezogen.


----------



## Thrainan (27. Januar 2009)

LoD_Lari schrieb:


> Wer auf meiner Erz-Route Mobs mit ans Erz bringt, ist dumm gelaufen.
> Derjenige war einfach zu blöd, so zu laufen, dass er keine Adds bekommt.
> Wenn es für dich Schmarotzertum ist, mir egal. Ich hab nur Nutzen aus meiner besser gewählten, intelligenteren Route gezogen.


Eine selten dämliche Ausrede, da all zu häufig mobs so dicht am erz stehen das man sie adden muss.


----------



## Dalmus (27. Januar 2009)

Thrainan schrieb:


> Habe ich das mit dem besitzanspruch nicht erklärt? Derjenige der dafür eine Leistung erbringt, hat ein anrecht darauf. In unserem Fall halt Mobs hauen.


Habe ich das mit dem besitzanspruch nicht erklärt? Derjenige der am Vorkommen ankommt und es abbaut, der hat ein Anrecht darauf.



Thrainan schrieb:


> Ob jemand ein Rad hat oder nicht, ist da überhaupt kein vergleich, da beide einfach nur anreisen, aber man nicht davon reden kann einer hätte mehr Leistung verbracht.


1. Natürlich ist es ein Vergleich. Was denn sonst? Ob es ein guter oder ein schlechter Vergleich ist, das sei mal dahin gestellt, aber es ist definitiv ein Vergleich. Wir können den Vergleich von mir aus auch bewerten... zu dem Zweck können wir dann ja Deinen Vergleich mit dem gehalt wieder heranziehen und dann die Vergleiche vergleichen...
2. Davon abgesehen, daß es primär irrelevant ist, wer wieviel Leistung erbringt, bzw wir diesen Punkt genauer betrachten müßten, um die Leistungen genau bemesen zu können... selbstredend ist die Leistung in meinem Vergleich unterschiedlich. Könnte natürlich sein, daß ich mich irre, aber ich fand fahrradfahren immer wesentlich angenehmer als laufen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 



Thrainan schrieb:


> Hat jemand die mobs gehauen, ist er gleichwohl wie der andere angreist (in welchem tempo auch immer) und hat noch etwas mehr getan als der andere um sich das Erz/die Blume zu verdienen.


Derjenige der Mobs haut, der vollbringt eine (geringe) Leistung, das kann man schon durchaus so sehen. Dafür bekommt er in der Regel auch eine (geringe) Belohnung. Ein bisserl Bargeld vielleicht, das ein oder ander Item (mit Glück sogar ein blaues) und mit dem richtigen Beruf sogar noch Leder.
Diese Leistung ist somit dann wohl als vergütet zu bezeichnen und kann somit bei der Klärung der Besitzansprüche auf irgendein Vorkommen eigentlich nicht mehr angeführt werden.

Soweit die Gegenargumentation.
Sie muß sich nicht mit meiner persönlichen Meinung decken, trotzdem halte ich sie für legitim. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





Thrainan schrieb:


> Ich habe also zum wiederholten male konkret gesagt wie ich einen Besitsanspruch fest mache. Warum du den nicht annerkenst ist mir ein Rätsel.


Müßig, nicht wahr?
Mir ist's auch zu müßig den gesamten Thread nochmal aufzurollen, um achzuprüfen, ob Du irgendwo bereits vorher schon Deine Ansicht des Besitzanspruchs konkret umschrieben hast. Ich behaupte einfach mal nein. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Das mit dem Anerkennen ist eine andere Sache. Da kommen wir vielleicht (je nachdem wwie sich die Diskussion noch entwickelt) später drauf zurück. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





Thrainan schrieb:


> Ist doch eigentlich eine faire Sache. Ich leiste etwas mehr, als du, also gehört es mir. leistest du mehr als ich, gehört es dir.
> Ein Erz zu sammeln, für das jemand anderes Arbeit erbracht hat, ist daher als Schmarozertum zu betrachten.


Siehe oben. Durch die bereits erfolgte Entlohnung der Mehrleistung durch Loot, kann diese Mehrleistung laut meiner Gegenargumentation leider bei der Besitzfrage nicht berücksichtigt werden.


----------



## Lokibu (27. Januar 2009)

Also ich sehe das ganz gelassen. Wenn mir einer das Erz wegklaut. ok pech gehabt. Wenn aber jemand vorbeikommt, sieht wie ich mit nem Mob beschäftigt bin und dann weitergeht ohne das Erz anzurühren, dann bedanke ich mich bei dem.

Da es eine Spielwelt ist, ist es halt anderster. Deshalb bedanke ich mich immer bei den fairen Spieler. Unfaire Spieler kriegen von mir halt keine Beachtung.


----------



## Lari (27. Januar 2009)

Thrainan schrieb:


> Eine selten dämliche Ausrede...


Brauchst nicht glauben, du hast ja auch keine Ahnung wo ich farme. Ich schaff jedenfalls meine ~200 Saronit und ~25 - 35 Titan in 50 Minuten, und kämpf höchstens zwei bis drei mal.
Wenn du es nicht schaffst dir so eine Route zu suchen, in der solches "Erz-Klauen" garnicht vorkommen kann, würd ich die Dämlichkeit nicht auf andere schieben...


----------



## neo1986 (27. Januar 2009)

Gab es so ein Threat nicht letzte woche schonmal?
Naja


Du: Pech in WoW giebt es kein Mein und Dein. War so schon immer und wird so auch immer bleiben.
Dieb: Wer es nötig hat is arm genug.


----------



## Dalmus (27. Januar 2009)

neo1986 schrieb:


> Gab es so ein Threat nicht letzte woche schonmal?


Gibt's immer wieder mal.
Irgendwer hat's sogar mal geschafft einen im richtigen Forum (Berufe) zu erstellen... hatte glaube ich den Titel "Aggrofarming" oder so ähnlich.


----------



## Anduris (27. Januar 2009)

Es ist zwar assi, wenn man ein Erzvorkommen abhackt, obwohl man sieht, dass davor jemand steht, der grad gegen nen Mobs kämpft, weil dieser ihn daran gehindert hat, das Vorkommen abzuhacken, aber was soll man machen? Wer es sieht darfs abhacken, trotzdem gehört sich sowas einfach nicht - Der Goldwahn treibt einen aber dennoch dazu...


----------



## Technocrat (27. Januar 2009)

Anduris schrieb:


> machen? Wer es sieht darfs abhacken, trotzdem gehört sich sowas einfach nicht - Der Goldwahn treibt einen aber dennoch dazu...



In diesem Zusammenhang unbedingt mal den alten, schwarzweißen, aber trotzdem irre spannenden Film "Der Schatz der Sierra Madre" ansehen!


----------



## Thí (27. Januar 2009)

Das Thema ist so alt wie WoW selbst. Wer hat mir das Blümchen abgepflückt? Wo ist auf einmal Die Erzader, eben war noch ein gelber Punkt auf der Minimap? mimimi -.-
Erze, Blumen und der ganze Mist spawnt überall und immer wieder neu, muss man sich da gleich so drauf aufgeilen wenn man mal beim Farmen eins nicht abbekommt und gleich das empörte Opfer in diversen Foren spielen?

Mir ist das persönlich auch egal ob da jemand "offensichtlich" an einer Erzader mit Mobs rumhampelt, ich nehms mir einfach solange ich den jeweiligen Spieler nicht gerade in meiner Freundeslist hab.
Wer zuerst kommt, malt zuerst, ausserdem ist 100 Meter weiter schon das nächste. Wayne oder?


----------



## Desty (27. Januar 2009)

Thí schrieb:


> ausserdem ist 100 Meter weiter schon das nächste. Wayne oder?


Wenn dir so wayne ist lass ihm das Erz doch und flieg weiter 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Variolus (27. Januar 2009)

Das Problem bei dieser Diskussion ist doch, dass die einen (ich nenne sie hier mal Menschen mit schlechter Kinderstube) liebend gern von Besitz reden, während die die dagegen argumentieren von Höflichkeit gegenüber anderen Menschen. Mir ist der Anspruch der Höflichkeit, des Anstands mehr wert als irgendwelche Besitzansprüche, würde im Real Life soetwas passieren... Die Leute hätten hundertpro keinen Spaß an mir -.-

Mir ist natürlich klar, dass man nicht von Diebstahl reden können, da garkein Besitzverhältnis besteht. Über die juristische Lage brauchen wir nicht diskutieren (Privatrecht hatte ich 18 von 20 möglichen Punkten =P). Anders sieht es jedoch mit der sozialen Komponente aus und die ist auf jeden Fall diskusionswürdig.

Wenn ich Erz oder Kräuter farme und irgendwo steht einer neben einem potentiellen Ziel, kloppt sich da mit irgendwelchen Mobs rum, helfe ich eigentlich immer, egal ob nun bei der eigenen oder der gegnerischen Fraktion. Ich hab ein reines Gewissen, wenn derjenige den Mob nur wegen einer Quest oder Leder umgehaun hat, gehört mir danach sowieso das Erz/Blümchen. Wenn er sich selbst den Weg freikämpfte bekomm ich immerhin zu 95% ein nettes "thx" oder Dankeemote. Und gelegentlich wird einem ein solches Verhalten erkenntlich gezeigt. Der Vorteil beim mithelfen, man muß sich weder blöde Kommentare anhören, noch lange darauf warten, ob derjenige vielleicht selbst das Vorkommen farmen wollte. Damit spare ich Zeit und Nerven.
So lernt man nette Leute kennen oder hat Kandidaten für eine Ablehnungen bei Bewerbungen für die Gilde (schon mehrmals passiert, dass ich jemanden einfach wegen seines unsozialen Verhaltens abgelehnt habe).
Und auch ich merke mir grundsätzlich nette Leute, selbst der gegnerischen Fraktion, es kann immer passieren, dass man selbst sich erkenntlich zeigen kann:
Ich war mit meinem Paladin (Holy, lvl 70) im Sholzarbecken unterwegs, sehe auf der Karte mein allererstes Titanvorkommen. Hingeritten, wollte grad anfangen abzubauen, spawnt unmittelbar neben mir ein 77er Panther. Sehr unangenehm, nicht unbesiegbar aber der Kampf dauert ewig... Dann ein hübsch detailierter Schatten neben mir (WotLk sei dank), ein Schurke der gegnerischen Fraktion, aktives PvP (spiele den Pala auf PvE-Server) steigt ab, schlägt das Vorkommen kurz an, stutzt und hüpft lustig in meine Weihe rein... Dachte jetzt bin ich tot und das Erz ist weg. Aber nichts da, ein Schlag der Panther liegt im Staub, der Schurke winkt mir zu und fliegt weg. So konnte ich also das Titan abbaun. Am nächsten Tag begegne ich dem selben Schurken im Eiskronengletscher. Ich bin mit meinem Hexer unterwegs und sehe, wie er von einem dieser nervigen Vögel abgemountet wird. Er landet, leicht angeschlagen, direkt vor den Füssen eines Elite, der Vogel und 2 weitere Adds auch noch am A*. Also bekam ich die Gelegenheit mich zu bedanken. Mein Dämon konnte den Elite tanken und die Adds haben wir zu 2. schnell umgehaun. Danach lag auch gleich der Elite. Ich hatte jede Menge Froststoff bekommen und ein Danke von dem Schurken. 
Gutes wird vergolten, Schlechtes leider viel zu selten bestraft... und genau das nehmen viele leider als Freifahrtskarte -.-


----------



## Kief (27. Januar 2009)

man kann nichts gegen tun.

die frage ist geklärt..

/close


----------



## Lari (27. Januar 2009)

Meine Kinderstube war fein. Und trotzdem: Bin ich zuerst da bau ich es ab.
Und trotzdem hab ich eine volle FriendList, viele Anfragen für Instanzen/Raids. Und das alles, obwohl ich nach Aussage vieler hier ja eigentlich sozial inkompetent bin. Das widerspricht sich doch.
Ich dichte euch doch auch kein mangelndes Durchsetzungsvermögen an, weil ihr jetzt hier jammert, wie böse die "Diebe" doch sind. Akzeptiert einfach, dass für manche ein Erz nur ein Erz ist, und nicht die Wiederspiegelung gesellschaftlicher sowie sozialer Kompetenzen...


----------



## Sir Wagi (27. Januar 2009)

LoD_Lari schrieb:


> ..., dass für manche ein Erz nur ein Erz ist, und nicht die Wiederspiegelung gesellschaftlicher sowie sozialer Kompetenzen...


lol und /sign ^^


----------



## Technocrat (27. Januar 2009)

LoD_Lari schrieb:


> dass für manche ein Erz nur ein Erz ist, und nicht die Wiederspiegelung gesellschaftlicher sowie sozialer Kompetenzen...



Das Erz ist sicher nicht die Wiederspiegelung sozialer Kompetenzen.... aber das Verhalten des Spielers ist es! Wer einfach das Erz weggrapscht hat ein Sozialverhalten wie ein Cro Magnon und die Tatsache, das Du das nicht verstanden hast, sagt mehr über Dich aus, als Dir recht sein kann.


----------



## Thrainan (27. Januar 2009)

Dalmus schrieb:


> Siehe oben. Durch die bereits erfolgte Entlohnung der Mehrleistung durch Loot, kann diese Mehrleistung laut meiner Gegenargumentation leider bei der Besitzfrage nicht berücksichtigt werden.



Du meinst man ist, wenn man mobs umhaut um ein erz abzubauen, das man will mit einem eigentlich völlig nebensächlichen nebenprodukt (etwas silber oder so) aus den mobs entlohnt? 
Warum haut den da jemand die mobs beim erz? Weil er es abbauen will. Will man mobs farmen ist das was anderes. Man erkennt doch warum jemand da steht. Du ignorierst das und verägerst absichtlich Mitspieler. Ja du meinst das ist halt nicht ihres, aber du nimmst in kauf menschen ein leid zuzufügen. ja nur ein kleines um digitales zeug, bringt keinen um. Aber du hast offensichtlich Spaß daran, oder zumindest ist es dir gleichgültig wie du mit anderen Menschen umspringst. 
Da ist jemand in friedlicher Absicht unterwegs und denkt sich nichts böses und Individuen wie Du versauen ihnen den Spaß. Denn der eigentliche Knackpunt, die soziale Kompenetnz hinter deinen Ausführungen ist einfach unterirdisch. 
Zu was dich das macht werde ich mal nicht ausformulieren, da ich hier vermutlich gebannt werde. 

Mal ne Frage, ist dir überhaupt bewusst das du Leute verägerst? Merkst du das? Wenn nein, lass es dir hiermit gesagt sein. Ich nehme an du wirst auch nicht gerne von anderen Personen belästigt und übervorteilt. 
Warum springst du dann so mit ihnen um?


----------



## Lari (27. Januar 2009)

Technocrat schrieb:


> Das Erz ist sicher nicht die Wiederspiegelung sozialer Kompetenzen.... aber das Verhalten des Spielers ist es! Wer einfach das Erz weggrapscht hat ein Sozialverhalten wie ein Cro Magnon und die Tatsache, das Du das nicht verstanden hast, sagt mehr über Dich aus, als Dir recht sein kann.


Mir ist es ehrlich gesagt egal, was derjenige, der auf dem Weg zum Erz war, denkt.
Und was ihr versucht, den Leuten anzudichten, die so denken wie ich, ist mehr als haarsträubend.
Ich hab das Erz abgebaut, obwohl jemand anderes, der Mobs mitgebracht hat und diese gerade bekämpft, es haben wollte:
Ich bin also asozial? Menschenfeind? Unterste Schublade? Schlechte Erziehung genossen?
All das schlussfolgert ihr aus einem abgebauten Erz. Hobbypsychologie für Anfänger nenn ich das.

Und wie ich auch schonmal sagte: 50 Minuten, 200 Saronit, ~30 Titan, allerhöchstens 3 Kämpfe mit Mobs. Wer Mobs mitbringt zum Erz hat eben Pech gehabt, muss nächstes mal anders laufen, dann passierts nicht mehr.

@ Thrainan: du nimmst das alles etwas zu Ernst. Wenn mir jemand das Erz vor der Nase wegschnappt, dann passierts eben.


----------



## Dalmus (27. Januar 2009)

Thrainan schrieb:


> Du *meinst* man ist, wenn man mobs umhaut um ein erz abzubauen, das man will mit einem eigentlich völlig nebensächlichen nebenprodukt (etwas silber oder so) aus den mobs entlohnt?





Dalmus schrieb:


> Soweit die Gegenargumentation.
> Sie muß sich nicht mit meiner persönlichen Meinung decken, trotzdem halte ich sie für legitim.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.





Thrainan schrieb:


> Warum haut den da jemand die mobs beim erz? Weil er es abbauen will. Will man mobs farmen ist das was anderes. Man erkennt doch warum jemand da steht.


Genau, man erkennt das an der Schrift über dem Kopf des Chars.
Wieviel Zeichen sind eigentlich bei Gildennamen erlaubt? Würde es für <kloppt die Mobs nur um an das Vorkommen zu kommen> reichen?
Nein, man erkennt nicht, warum da jemand mit Mobs kämpft.
Wie bereits von anderen geschrieben wurde, sieht man, wenn man mit seinem schnellen Flugmount am Vorkommen ankommt oft noch nicht einmal irgendwelche Mobs.
Und selbst wenn das Modell des Spielers dann nachgeladen wird, weiß man trotzdem nicht, ob derjenige gerade eine Quest erledigt, Froststoff oder Leder farmt (je nach Mob) oder was auch immer.



Thrainan schrieb:


> Du ignorierst das und verägerst absichtlich Mitspieler.


Hm... nö, tue ich nicht. Das halte ich nun für eine Unterstellung.



Thrainan schrieb:


> Ja du meinst das ist halt nicht ihres, aber du nimmst in kauf menschen ein leid zuzufügen.


Und wieder ein Nein von meiner Seite. Ich spreche ihnen den Besitzanspruch nicht ab, ich stelle ihn nur in Frage.
Und nochmal ein Nein zum zweiten Teil des Satzes.



Thrainan schrieb:


> Aber du hast offensichtlich Spaß daran, oder zumindest ist es dir gleichgültig wie du mit anderen Menschen umspringst.


Japp, ich habe oft Spaß daran, wie ich mit anderen Menschen umspringe. Liegt in der Regel daran, daß ich mit ihnen nett umspringe.



Thrainan schrieb:


> Da ist jemand in friedlicher Absicht unterwegs und denkt sich nichts böses und Individuen wie Du versauen ihnen den Spaß.


Auch wieder eine Unterstellung. Belege mir das bitte.



Thrainan schrieb:


> Denn der eigentliche Knackpunt, die soziale Kompenetnz hinter deinen Ausführungen ist einfach unterirdisch.
> Zu was dich das macht werde ich mal nicht ausformulieren, da ich hier vermutlich gebannt werde.


Du solltest auch andere Möglichkeiten in Betracht ziehen.
Du könntest vielleicht nochmal alles was ich gepostet habe einer genaueren Analyse unterziehen. Möglicherweise fällt Dir dann etwas auf. Besonderes Augenmerk verdient dabei vielleicht das ein oder andere, das ich _nicht_ geschrieben habe.



Thrainan schrieb:


> Mal ne Frage, ist dir überhaupt bewusst das du Leute verägerst? Merkst du das? Wenn nein, lass es dir hiermit gesagt sein. Ich nehme an du wirst auch nicht gerne von anderen Personen belästigt und übervorteilt.
> Warum springst du dann so mit ihnen um?


Und jetzt kommt die große Frage.. *trommelwirbel*
Womit verärgere, belästige oder übervorteile ich andere Personen denn?


----------



## Melbeaz (27. Januar 2009)

@Thrainan

Ich habe jetzt bestimmt die ganzen 15 Seiten durchgelesen und ich denke einfach man sollte die Diskussion hiermit beenden. Ich bin voll und ganz deiner Meinung aber wir werden es nicht aendern koennen wie es manche nunmal sehen. Irgendwann wird sich ihr  Verhalten schon auszahlen und sie treffen auf den Richtigen. 

Ich meine das jetzt nicht auf das Erz bezogen bevor wieder irgendjemand anfaengt......  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Das Erz spielt eher die Nebenrolle. 

Alle die dieser Meinung sind koennen nur eins machen: Sich auf die Leute freuen die nett und freundlich in der WOW Gemeinschaft sind und alles andere einfach versuchen zu ignorieren. Ist ja im RL auch so, gibt immer Menchen die dich mal am A***** lecken koennen. Bei WoW gibts dafuer die ignore Liste.


LG

Und gebt die Hoffnung nicht auf


----------



## Rolandos (27. Januar 2009)

Rongor schrieb:


> Endlich mal jemand, der nicht ist wie die meisten anderen. Das Prob ist leider: du und ich sind in der Unterzahl.
> Klar erlaubt es die Spielmchanik, aber sich benehmen und das Bemühen anderer nicht zunichte machen, sollte man schon!
> Benehmen bekommt man in der Regel von seinen Eltern beigebracht und ist überall anwendbar!
> Allerdings mag ich mir nicht im Geringsten vorstellen, wie es bei denen zuhause abgeht, die hier diesen"Rostoffklau" gut finden!
> ...



Ist WOW ein Rollenspiel oder nicht?  Da spiel ich ebend die Rolle eines fiesen, unerzogenen trollischen Jägers.  

Ach, wenn "World of Warcraft"  nichts mit Krieg zu tun hat, was ist es dann? Tarnanzug, LOL, meinst wohl, ein Krieg kann nur mit Panzern und Überschalljägern geführt werden.


----------



## Toxpack (27. Januar 2009)

is doch wie im echten Leben, wer zuerst kommt mahlt zuerst. Obs um Parkplätze, Erze, Kräuter oder auch den letzten Aldi PC geht, selbst da kloppen sich die leute :-) und das gehört nunmal dazu. Also hört auf zu flamen, nehmt n Taschentuch.. Steckt euch die Klopapierrolle innen Arsch oder macht sonstiges, aber lasst den leuten den Spass am Erze "stehlen". :-)


----------



## Thrainan (27. Januar 2009)

Dalmus schrieb:


> Genau, man erkennt das an der Schrift über dem Kopf des Chars...


Ok, dazu fällt mir nichts mehr ein. Kein wunder das man nicht mit dir diskutieren kann, du bist [darfs nicht schreiben wegen der netiquette].

@melbeaz: Ja du hast absolut recht. Ich werd den Thread ab jetzt auch thread sein lassen und gönne mir nen gleich nen Feirabendier. Das hab ich mir jetzt verdient 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Manchmal wünsche ich mir ja hier ein wenig Zensur. Mal einfach den ein oder anderen User bannen, wegen ihr wisst schon was 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Aber davon verschwinden die ja auch nicht. 

Also schönen abend noch und Prost  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lari (27. Januar 2009)

Thrainan schrieb:


> Manchmal wünsche ich mir ja hier ein wenig Zensur. Mal einfach den ein oder anderen User bannen, wegen ihr wisst schon was
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


Jawoll, Meinungen, die dir nicht passen, zensieren. Und bannen.
Da fällt mir echt nichts zu ein.


----------



## Dalmus (27. Januar 2009)

Thrainan schrieb:


> Ok, dazu fällt mir nichts mehr ein. Kein wunder das man nicht mit dir diskutieren kann, du bist [darfs nicht schreiben wegen der netiquette].
> [...]
> Manchmal wünsche ich mir ja hier ein wenig Zensur. Mal einfach den ein oder anderen User bannen, wegen ihr wisst schon was
> 
> ...


Formulier's doch einfach aus, dann gibt es vielleicht einen Grund zum Bann. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Zudem verallgemeinerst Du schon wieder. Nur weil Du nicht mit mir diskutieren kannst, gilt das nicht für alle. Man soll halt nicht von sich auf andere schliessen.
Allem Anschein nach hast Du meinen letzten Post auch nicht verstanden. Schade eigentlich. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Timme19 (27. Januar 2009)

Cebasto schrieb:


> Folgende Situation: Ein Spieler nähert sich einem Saroniterzfeld, will dieses abbauen, wird aber von einem Mob angegriffen, dem sich
> kurz danach noch zwei willige Kumpel hinzu gesellen. Der Spieler kämpft wacker und schlägt die drei Angreifer kurz und klein.
> Sein Erz aber, obwohl er quasi draufgestanden hatte, ist verschwunden!
> 
> ...



Ist eigentlich ganz normal, dass sich das alle untereinander klauen soweit sie können. Vor dem Patch als man noch mehrmals schlagen musste wurde einem sogar nach einmaligem schlagen versucht das Erz noch abzuluchsen


----------



## Ansalamun (27. Januar 2009)

Eins vorweg.Moralisch ist es für den einen und den anderen sicher nicht in Ordnung.

Fakt ist aber,wenn ich meinen Accountnamen und mein Passwort eingebe,begebe ich mich nach der Charauswahl in eine Rollenspielwelt.Ich muß mir dann bewußt sein,das ich in einem Game Entspannung suche,was ab 12 Jahren ist,ich spiele mit hunderten anderen Menschen vor deren PC,hunderten unterschiedlichen Sichtweisen Temperamenten und Auffassungen von Spielspaß.Wenn Du auf einen Parkplatz bei einem Baumarkt fährt,wo eine Billigaktion läuft,kannst Du mit rechnen,das Dir vielleicht ein Parkplatz vor der Nase weggeschnappt wird.Entweder bist Du so gefestigt und schaust drüber oder Du fängst an Dich zu ärgern.In einem Game mit meheren hunderten Mitspielern,ist dieser "Parkplatzklau" natürlich in seiner Chance höher,als mit 30 Typen auf dem Parkplatz des Baumarkts.Das Risiko ist höher.

Nun kann man sich in die Ecke setzen und grummeln.Man kann in Foren Threads starten und nach Meinungen fragen.Ändern tut das nichts.Man kann mit guten Beispiel vorangehen,wird dann aber sicher auch einer der "dummen ehrlichen" sein,die später zu ihrem Farmergebnis kommen.
Ich denk mir immer,man sieht sich immer 2x im Leben und so auch 2x im Game.Paßt irgendwann dann schonmal und kommt ne Retourkutsche.Aber erwarte von einem Spiel mit diesem Voraussetzungen und Massen an Gamern halt keine RL Kompetenz und RL Moral.Der eine geht in die Rolle des Schurken und "ich farm dir alles weg",der andere raidet bis zum umfallen Naxx.

Ich in meinem Fall sehe darüber hinweg.Ich will vom Alltag abschalten und mir nicht auch noch Ingame die Rübe zerbrechen und mich ärgern.Ich flieg ein Stück weiter und hole mir halt das nächste.Bei 4 Chars mit Epic Mounts hat das auch geklappt.Jede Min drüber nachzudenken ist vergebene Zeit.
It´s just a Game -Not More.
Im übrigen finde ich,sind die Verhaltensweisen der Personen im Spiel kein Maßstab,Paralellen über deren RL zu ziehen.
Berufsbedingt kenne ich einen Firmen-Chef,der das Game zockt,wer den da spielen sieht,würde nie erraten,was der im RL macht.Auch er schlüpft nur in die Rolle und spielt.nicht mehr.


----------



## Lokibu (27. Januar 2009)

Also ich kann Ansalum nur zustimmen. 

Es gibt da aber noch den Grundgedanken von Fairness. 

Ich denke mit Höflichkeit und sonstigem Real hat das absolut nicht zu tun. Auch nichts von wegen Besitzansprüche. Aber da es ein Spiel ist, könnte man doch auch ein wenig fairness erwarten oder nicht.

Wenn es ums looten in Raids geht ist auch jeder der Meinung, dass ein Jäger keine Tankitems looten sollte, wenn es jemand anderster braucht. Obwohl die Spielemechanik es erlaubt, dass man überall mitwürfeln kann. Aber bei Sammelitems wie Erz und Kräuter heißt es wieder, dass derjenige der sich da durchkämpft halt pech gehabt hat. 

Irgendwie passt das ganze doch nicht zusammen. Wäre schön wenn mir jemand erklären könnte, wie man zu zwei Meinungen kommt obwohl es eigentlich um die selbe Sache geht. Die ganzen Begründungen passen genauso zum Lootverhalten in Inis.


----------



## Frêdo/Diegos (27. Januar 2009)

Ticket schreiben??? wofür nur weil jemand schneller und vieleicht geschickter war???
Es ist natürlich nicht besonders net von dem mit spieler aber mehr als sagen "Tja Pech gehabt" kann man da nicht.
d[-.-]b


----------



## Bhaalbrut (27. Januar 2009)

Cebasto schrieb:


> Folgende Situation: Ein Spieler nähert sich einem Saroniterzfeld, will dieses abbauen, wird aber von einem Mob angegriffen, dem sich
> kurz danach noch zwei willige Kumpel hinzu gesellen. Der Spieler kämpft wacker und schlägt die drei Angreifer kurz und klein.
> Sein Erz aber, obwohl er quasi draufgestanden hatte, ist verschwunden!
> 
> ...


Das ist wirklich ärgerlich, aber mit so etwas schlagen sich die anderen Berufe schon seit jeher rum. Richtig ärgerlich wirds wenn du auf das erz zu läufst und einen anderen Spieler deiner Fraktion siehst der auch darauf zuläuft, es aber deutlich ist das du eher am ziel bist und anfängst abzubauen, er aber den loot bekommt weil die Verzögerung bei der Datenübertragung bei ihm geringer ist und für den Server er als erstes mit abbauen anfing.


----------



## mister.G (27. Januar 2009)

Schon merkwürdig wie sich so ein (ich sage mal etwas sinnloser) Thread ausbreiten kann 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ScreamSchrei (28. Januar 2009)

Dalmus schrieb:


> Richtig... warum verlangen hier nur so viele nach den Besitztümern des Nächsten? In diesem Falle des Nächsten, der gerade das Vorkommen abbaut?



Da fragst du an falscher Stelle. Frage sie das.. für mich ist es selbstverständlich erst zu schauen ob der jenige das Vorkommen abbauen möchte.

Meine Mutmaßung wie gesagt.. keine gute Kinderstube gehabt. Sprich sie haben nie gelernt was die einfachste Soziale Grundlage ist.


----------



## Tikume (28. Januar 2009)

Hat eigentlich schonmal jemand bemerkt dass das Spiel sogar dazu ermutigt gegnerische Spieler zu töten? Nach der Moral-Logik von einigen Leuten laufen dann ja lauter Killer im Spiel rum .. Leute die kaltblütig ihre Mitmenschen töten um einen persönlichen Vorteil zu erhalten.

Na wenn das mal die Regierung mitbekommt.


----------



## ScreamSchrei (28. Januar 2009)

Tikume schrieb:


> Hat eigentlich schonmal jemand bemerkt dass das Spiel sogar dazu ermutigt gegnerische Spieler zu töten? Nach der Moral-Logik von einigen Leuten laufen dann ja lauter Killer im Spiel rum .. Leute die kaltblütig ihre Mitmenschen töten um einen persönlichen Vorteil zu erhalten.
> 
> Na wenn das mal die Regierung mitbekommt.



Es wird aber eigentlich am meisten über Spieler der selben Fraktion diskutiert. Frage ist ob dir das schon aufgefallen ist..

Die Meinung was mit einem Hordler in einem solchem Falle passiert geht weitläufig in die selbe Richtung. Rache nehmen falls PvP Server, Shit Happens bei PvE Server und ins heulen ausbrechen beim RP Server.

PS: Ja, letzteres war ein Spässchen.


----------



## Lari (28. Januar 2009)

ScreamSchrei schrieb:


> Meine Mutmaßung wie gesagt.. keine gute Kinderstube gehabt. Sprich sie haben nie gelernt was die einfachste Soziale Grundlage ist.


Kann ich wiederlegen. Gute Kinderstube, rechtlich und sozial gesehen ein super Leben, aber ingame klopf ich Erz, wenn ich als erstes dran bin.


----------



## Kerandos (28. Januar 2009)

LoD_Lari schrieb:


> Kann ich wiederlegen. Gute Kinderstube, rechtlich und sozial gesehen ein super Leben, aber ingame klopf ich Erz, wenn ich als erstes dran bin.


Bist Du Dir in dem Fall bewußt dass Du im Spiel und im "Ernst" unterschiedliches Verhalten an den Tag legst?

Was glaubst Du warum das so ist?

LG Kerandos


----------



## Elishebat (28. Januar 2009)

Meine Einschätzung von gestern hat sich eindeutig bestätigt. Diejenigen, die hier Anstand, Höflichkeit und Moral beim Erzfarmen einfordern sind eindeutig die größeren Egoisten. Denn sie erheben Anspruch auf ein Erzvorkommen/eine Blume nur weil sie in der Nähe kämpfen und erwarten von anderen auch noch, dass sie erahnen weswegen sie dort kämpfen und den gesetztn Besitzanspruch auch noch respektieren. Und sie erdreisten sich noch, aus dieser Form des Ingame-Verhaltens Rückschlüsse auf das reale Leben der anderen Spieler zu ziehen und damit Menschen abzuwerten...

Ich bin auch für ein faires und höfliches miteinander ingame aber das geht eindeutig zu weit. Diese Dreitigkeit mit der hier über das Leben von Fremden geurteilt wird, ist echt unter der Gürtellinie. Dazu passt dann, dass Gott und die 10 Gebote ihren Weg in die Argumentation gefunden haben... 

LG
Eli - traurig


----------



## Lari (28. Januar 2009)

Kerandos schrieb:


> Bist Du Dir in dem Fall bewußt dass Du im Spiel und im "Ernst" unterschiedliches Verhalten an den Tag legst?
> 
> Was glaubst Du warum das so ist?
> 
> LG Kerandos


Das liegt daran, dass ich spiele, um zu entspannen, und Abstand vom Arbeitstag und "dem echten Leben" zu gewinnen.
Da muss ich mir keine (in meinen Augen sinnlose) Gedanken um moralisch unpassendes Verhalten beim Erz farmen (!!!) machen. Ich bin ingame nett, hilfsbereit und freundlich.
Und dann kommt jemand daher, der mir schlechte Erziehung und was weiß ich andichtet, weil ich beim Erz farmen nicht darauf achte, ob jemand schon in der Nähe ist, und gerade Mobs klopft, um ans Erz zu kommen.


----------



## Kynos (28. Januar 2009)

Aku schrieb:


> Auch wenn´s ein Spiel ist - ich verhalte mich da in mancherlei Hinsicht schon so, wie ich mich auch im RL verhalte. Dazu gehört halt auch, dass ich Leuten, die ganz offensichtlich auf einem Erzbrocken stehend Mobs bekämpfen, nicht die Brocken unter den Füßen weg kloppe. Das ist einfach ein gieriges, unfreundliches Verhalten und für mich scheint es dann auch sofort so, dass diese Leute auch im RL ziemlich egoistische, unfreundliche Typen sein müssen....
> 
> Nur weil man im Spiel anonym ist, muss man sich ja nicht gleich wie der letzte Trottel benehmen.


 

genau so sehe ich es auch, wenn jemand Tiere erlegt gehe ich nicht hin und Kürschner die, ich frage vorher ob ich es darf....wo liegt das Problem....


----------



## Radulf/Azrail (28. Januar 2009)

Nun ja, es ist ein Rollenspiel... wen derjenige gern in die Rolle des Arschlochs schlüpft... warum nicht?


----------



## Dalmus (28. Januar 2009)

ScreamSchrei schrieb:


> Da fragst du an falscher Stelle. Frage sie das.. für mich ist es selbstverständlich erst zu schauen ob der jenige das Vorkommen abbauen möchte.


Oh, ich fragte schon in die richtige Richtung. Nur scheinst Du meine Worte mißverstanden zu haben. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





Elishebat schrieb:


> Ich bin auch für ein faires und höfliches miteinander ingame aber das geht eindeutig zu weit. Diese Dreitigkeit mit der hier über das Leben von Fremden geurteilt wird, ist echt unter der Gürtellinie.


Sehr wahr... sehr wahr...


----------



## Sibanti (28. Januar 2009)

Wenn ich das hier so lese, beschleicht mich der Gedanke, das es doch und nicht gerade wenige Spieler gibt, die Realleben und Spiel nicht mehr auseinander halten können. Was hat, in drei Teufels Namen, ein Spiel, indem keine Regeln existieren, eigendlich nur Monster gekloppt werden, mit den RL, in dem alles nach festen Regeln abläuft, immer lieb und brav sein muss, zu tun?? 

Nichts, -absolut-, nichts. Deshalb empfinde ich es schon als Frechheit, wie hier Schlüsse gezogen werden.

Jetzt bin ich auch mal so frech und ziehe Schlüsse:
Wenn ich es mir genauer überlege, kommt mir der Gedanke, das die die am meisten über die "Sozialen Umstände" in WOW meckern, die sind, die im RL von ihren Klassenkameraden oder Arbeitskollegen, täglich verarscht werden, ohne es zu merken. 
Von der körperlichen Statur her, klein, sehr dünn oder sehr dick, unansehlich, übergrosse Brille auf der Nase, können keinen Ball fangen. Also so Typen, die sehr gerne von dem Klassenrüpel gelinkt und verprügelt werden.


----------



## barbarella (28. Januar 2009)

LoD_Lari schrieb:


> Meine Kinderstube war fein. Und trotzdem: Bin ich zuerst da bau ich es ab.
> Und trotzdem hab ich eine volle FriendList, viele Anfragen für Instanzen/Raids. Und das alles, obwohl ich nach Aussage vieler hier ja eigentlich sozial inkompetent bin. Das widerspricht sich doch.
> Ich dichte euch doch auch kein mangelndes Durchsetzungsvermögen an, weil ihr jetzt hier jammert, wie böse die "Diebe" doch sind. Akzeptiert einfach, dass für manche ein Erz nur ein Erz ist, und nicht die Wiederspiegelung gesellschaftlicher sowie sozialer Kompetenzen...




Don Vito Corleone hatte auch Freunde.... das Argument hinkt gewaltig


----------



## Pusillin (28. Januar 2009)

es gehört einfach zu netten menschen dazu, sowas nicht zu machen!!
früher wurden mir oft mobs oder q sachen geklaut (schattenpriester) aber viele entschuldigten sich dafür,
nachdem ich diese anschrieb! versuchs erstmal so zu klären, und wenn du ihn nicht siehst, kann es genauso seind ass er  dich nicht sieht.
oft ist aber auch die gier der grund-keine rücksicht-keine ehre. schade, aber denke dir:
zum glück bist du nicht auf seinem niveu, auch im rl gibt es immer diebe -.-
dagegen machen kannst du nichts, außer versuchen so zu klären oder RACHE, wobei letzteres erst nach gespräch erfolgen sollte.


----------



## Lari (28. Januar 2009)

Ich geb auf...
Dann bin ich halt böse, aber immerhin kann ich ganz gut damit Leben, und viele viele andere auch.


----------



## buffsplz (28. Januar 2009)

Wir haben doch alle so lustige Talente: Bubbel, Vanish, Schattenmimik.... Stehe ich also auf meiner Blume und irgendeiner möchte sie wegpflücken während ich mich mit den marodierenden Mobgruppen streite: bing, Schattenmimik, und die Mobs gehören dem jeweilig anderen, während ich mein Blümchen trotzdem pflücke.

Wer nun so ein Talent nicht hat, dem rate ich an, sich einen Druiden hochzuspielen. Die Epic-Lästige-Farm-Klasse kann so ziemlich alles im Flug abgreifen. Wenn dann einmal nur noch Heerscharen von Druiden umherfliegen wird hoffentlich die Flugform generft 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Radulf/Azrail (28. Januar 2009)

Pusillin schrieb:


> es gehört einfach zu netten menschen dazu, sowas nicht zu machen!!
> früher wurden mir oft mobs oder q sachen geklaut (schattenpriester) aber viele entschuldigten sich dafür,



Aber vieleicht spiele ich eine Böse *Rolle* in diesem *Rollen*spiel WoW....


----------



## Keksautomat (28. Januar 2009)

ambrador schrieb:


> Was heißt "Anstand" in WoW?
> 
> Wenn ich sehe wie ein Mitglied der gegnerischen Fraktion beim Erzabbauen (vorzugsweise Titanerz) gestört wird, ist es mir eine große Freude ihm beim Ninja-Erzen mit einem fröhlichen "/lol" alles Gute im Kampf gegen die Mobs zu wünschen.
> 
> ...




/signed

Seh ich auch so.. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dalmus (28. Januar 2009)

Pusillin schrieb:


> es gehört einfach zu netten menschen dazu, sowas nicht zu machen!!
> [...]
> dagegen machen kannst du nichts, außer versuchen so zu klären oder RACHE, wobei letzteres erst nach gespräch erfolgen sollte.


Ok, wir haben also einen Vorfall mit ungeklärten Besitzansprüchen beiderseits.
Auf diplomatischem Weg (wie auch immer das Gespräch ausschaut) kommst Du nicht weiter.
Also greifst Du zum Mittel der Selbstjustiz.... RACHE!

Darf ich Dir nun Deinen ersten Satz wieder ins Gedächtnis rufen?
Aber stell Dich ruhig mit in die Reihen der selbstgerechten "Moralverfechter" (oder Glaubenskrieger, wie auch immer).


----------



## Deligor (28. Januar 2009)

Anderen das Erz wegfarmen hat nichts mit schlechter Erziehung oder sonst einem Käse zu tun.

WoW ist nunmal auf Wettbewerb ausgelegt und da mach ich doch nicht halt, nur weil jemand vor nem Erz rumtanzt mit Mobs am Hintern...irgendwie hab ichs ja auch geschafft dahinzukommen ohne Mobs (und sei es weil besagter Tänzer sie mir weggezogen hat) und nur weil er es nunmal nicht konnte soll ich zurückziehen?

Stichwort: Egoismus
Nennt mich ruhig egoistisch...ich denke nicht, dass ich das bin. Wenn ich farme interessieren mich die anderen Farmer eben nur begrenzt...in dem Moment sind das "Gegner" für mich...und Gegnern lasse ich keinen Vortritt. Sollte mich dann jemand beleidigen weiß ich nur, dass er es nicht wert gewesen wäre anzuhalten. 

Wenn ich zu langsam bin oder mich zu blöd anstelle um an das Erz zu kommen das ich das Erz auch nicht verdient.

Wenns um Anstand geht könnte ich ja überspitzt behaupten, dass ich kein Saronit farmen darf, weil vor 2 min jemand im /1er Chat geschreiben hat, dass er jetzt Saronit abbauen will, um BB zu skillen. Jedes Erz was ich ab da sehe würde dieser Spieler ja brauchen und ich böser Mensch würde es ihm wegnehmen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Wie schonmal gesagt wurde kann man Erz/Kräuter nicht pachten...wenn man das könnte würde ich mir folgendes Makro erstellen: /y Das ist mein Erz denn ich hab es zuerst gesehen!!! ...Damit würde es dann ja der Anstand jedem Anderen in Hörweite verbieten Erz in meiner Hörweite abzubauen.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Klar haben manche Leute nen Vorteil gegenüber Anderen:

Reiten < episches reiten < fliegen < episches fliegen

Aber ist das unfair? Immerhin hat dieser Vorteil in der Regel auch ne Stange Gold und ne Menge Zeit gekostet. Ich bin auf einem epischen Geier nunmal schneller als das ganze "Fußvolk"... warum darf ich das nicht ausnutzen? Die Tatsache, dass der andere Bergbauer vielleicht aus welchem Grund auch immer nicht rechtzeitig sein Ziel erreicht ist nun wirklich nicht meine Sorge da, wenn ich aus irgendeinem Grund verhindert bin auch die Meisten diese Gelegenheit nutzen werden.

Versteht mich nicht falsch...nicht jeder klaut einem das Erz...aber eben diese Leute, die voller Rücksicht anderen das Erz überlassen, sind die, die am schnellsten enttäuscht werden wenn ihnen mal das Erz geklaut wird.

Den Vergleich mit "schlechter Kinderstube" finde ich mehr als unpassend. Nur weil ich im Spiel anderen zuvorkommen will bedeutet das ja nicht, dass ich im RL auch so handeln würde...das erkennt man aber nur wenn man RL vom Spiel trennen kann.

Mfg Del


----------



## Azerak (28. Januar 2009)

ambrador schrieb:


> Was heißt "Anstand" in WoW?
> 
> Wenn ich sehe wie ein Mitglied der gegnerischen Fraktion beim Erzabbauen (vorzugsweise Titanerz) gestört wird, ist es mir eine große Freude ihm beim Ninja-Erzen mit einem fröhlichen "/lol" alles Gute im Kampf gegen die Mobs zu wünschen.
> 
> ...




Ziemlich arme Einstellung. Ich bin anonym.. ist nur ein Spiel.. warum soll ich mich um die anderen scheren. 
Wenn ich ehrlich bin krieg ich schon ein schlechtes gewissen wenn ich ausversehen jemanden nen mob wegnehm.
Bin ich nun krank? Kann ich das Spiel nicht vom RL auseinander halten nur weil mir die anderen Leute nicht egal sind?

Du klaust beim örtlichen Ostereier verstecken bestimmt den kleinen Kindern auch die Süßigkeiten~
Mich hat ja keiner gesehen - und es ist auch nur ein Spiel ~ *seuftz*

------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

btt:
Kann man leider nichts machen. Erst gestern hab ich jemanden dabei erwischt. Habe ihn angesprochen und er sagte ich hätte nen ganzes Stück weiter weg herumgelagt - was dank madmortems stabilität gestern nicht verwunderlich war - er kam zurück und hat mir das Erz gegeben.
Sowas ist nur fair und solch ein Verhalten habe ich auch gelobt. 
Das sind schließlich immer noch Menschen die hinter den Bildschirmen sitzen!


----------



## Dalmus (28. Januar 2009)

Azerak schrieb:


> Kann man leider nichts machen. Erst gestern hab ich jemanden dabei erwischt.


Das Wort "erwischt" hat da wieder mal so einen egativen Touch und impliziert, daß derjenige etwas Unrechtes getan hat (was er imho nicht getan hat).
Sicherlich kann man auch sagen: "Ich hab die Bahn gerade noch so erwischt"... das aber sinngemäß etwas anderes erfaßt.



Azerak schrieb:


> Sowas ist nur fair und solch ein Verhalten habe ich auch gelobt.


Diese Einstellung teile ich nicht.
Das ist nicht _fair_, sondern hochgradig höflich und großzügig.
Im umgekehrten Fall könnte man aber behaupten, daß das Anquatschen der Person Deinerseits, in der Absicht doch noch an das Erz zu kommen, alles andere als fair war - je nachdem wie Du ihn angesprochen hast.

Das ist wie im Supermarkt. Man steht am Regal, nimmt sich die letzte Tüte Milch und dann kommt eine nette, junge Dame daher und sagt "Och, schade... ich hätte eigentlich auch noch Milch gebraucht." 
Als netter, junger Mann spielt man dann halt den Kavalier und tritt die Milch großzügig ab - trotzdem hat das nichts mit "fair" zu tun. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Cäsario (28. Januar 2009)

Du klaust beim örtlichen Ostereier verstecken bestimmt den kleinen Kindern auch die Süßigkeiten~
Mich hat ja keiner gesehen - und es ist auch nur ein Spiel ~ *seuftz*

also ich mach das immer ,sonst werden die kleinen ja noch zu dick

------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

btt:
- er kam zurück und hat mir das Erz gegeben.
Sowas ist nur fair und solch ein Verhalten habe ich auch gelobt. 



dein lob hat dem armen kerl aber nix gebracht ,denn er hat kein erz mehr


----------



## Deanne (28. Januar 2009)

Natürlich ist sowas ärgerlich. Ich rege mich auch immer wieder darüber auf, wenn Leute in der Luft über einem Erz fliegen und warten, bis ihnen jemand die Mobs in der Umgebung abnimmt. Sowas stellt für mich ein ziemliches Armutszeugnis aus. Trotzdem kann man nichts dagegen tun und muss damit leben. WoW ist ein Spiel und in einem Spiel, wo Leute sich gegenseitig abzocken und betrügen sollte man sich über mangelnde Rücksichtsnahme nicht wundern.


----------



## Dalmus (28. Januar 2009)

Deanne schrieb:


> Natürlich ist sowas ärgerlich. Ich rege mich auch immer wieder darüber auf, wenn Leute in der Luft über einem Erz fliegen und warten, bis ihnen jemand die Mobs in der Umgebung abnimmt. Sowas stellt für mich ein ziemliches Armutszeugnis aus.


Genau. Ich farme in Gebiet X seit Urzeiten. Ich kenne die Spawnpunkte der Vorkommen und kenne ebenfalls die Routen der Mobs. Viele von ihnen kenne ihc inzwischen auch mit Vornamen.
Nun entdecke ich den kleinen, gelben Punkt auf der Minimap, fliege hin und sehe, daß ein Mob (Klaus) gerade nahe am Vorkommen steht. Aus Erfahrung weiß ich ja, daß er sich dort gleich wieder ein wenig wegbewegt und ich dann unbemerkt das Vorkommen plündern kann.
Während ich nun dann dort schwebe und kurz warte, kommt ein ander Spieler und verwickelt den armen Klaus in einen Kampf.

Ja, ich sehe ein, daß es wirklich ein Armutszeugnis ist, wenn ich nun das Vorkommen plündere.
Stattdessen sollte ich wirklich dem gerade erst angekommenen Spieler das Vorkommen überlassen. Wie war das nochmal? Er erbringt schließlich gerade eine Leistung dafür und hat somit mehr Anrecht auf das Vorkommen, nicht wahr?


----------



## Thevike (28. Januar 2009)

Cebasto schrieb:


> Das ist keine Frage des Besitzes, eher eine des Anstandes. Wie auch immer, Deine Antwort lautet dann wohl: Nein, man
> kann/soll nichts dagegen machen.
> 
> Ceb


kann ich nur zustimmen
Das ist glasklar eine Frage des Anstandes. Ich finde es genau genommen eine Schweinerei ein Erz wegzukloppen wo man direkt neben kämpft (zumindest wenn man dem Char ansehen kann, dass er Erze abbauen möchte, z.Bsp.: Level 80 in Sholazar, Krieger/Paladin (Plattenträger), Ingibrille/Helikopter als Mount). In dem Fall kannst du zwar immer noch nichts dagegen tun, aber Blizzard hat uns ein paar wunderschöne Emotes geschenkt: /beleidigen, /fluchen, /drohen (wirkt manchmal wunder).

Patch 3.0.8 hat das schon um einiges entschärft. Mir wurden schon Erze geklaut indem jemand während ich abbaute draufgehauen hat und looten konnte (fragt mich nicht wie. Ich glaube wenn man pre 3.0.8 wenn man mitten im BB-Cast raufgehauen hat den nächsten Loot bekam). DAS war vor allem bei Titan extrem Anstandslos.

Du selbst kannst gegen sowas nichts machen, außer mit gutem Beispiel voran gehen und gerecht (wie ich finde) Erze in solchen Fällen überlassen.


----------



## m@r1@n (28. Januar 2009)

@deligor:
es sagt niemand, dass du jemandem der alle erze will, alle erze lassen musst.
aber vergleich dein verhalten doch mal mit jemandem, der ein taxi ruft und 20 minuten drauf wartet. würdest du dann auch einfach schnell in das taxi rennen und das dann auch noch ok finden?


----------



## Dalmus (28. Januar 2009)

m@r1@n schrieb:


> @deligor:
> es sagt niemand, dass du jemandem der alle erze will, alle erze lassen musst.
> aber vergleich dein verhalten doch mal mit jemandem, der ein taxi ruft und 20 minuten drauf wartet. würdest du dann auch einfach schnell in das taxi rennen und das dann auch noch ok finden?


Der Vergleich bedarf imho einigen kleinen Änderungen.
Ich rufe ja schließlich kein Vorkommen und warte dann darauf. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Wie wäre es mit: Man ist im Gedränge in der Stadt und sieht ein Taxi. Um dort hin zu kommen, muß man sich zunächst durch's Gedränge wühlen. Man ist schon fast da, als man jemanden einsteigen und das Taxi davonfahren sieht. Derjenige ist gerade erst aus einem Laden gekommen, der seine Tür quasi direkt dort hat, wo das Taxi am Strassenrand stand.

Hatte man nun mehr Anrecht auf das Taxi, weil man sich (nun umsonst) durch das Gedränge gekämpft hat?
Oder ist die Situation eben einfach nur... ärgerlich?


----------



## Lo1 (28. Januar 2009)

Genau das wollte ich auch grade schreiben @Dalmus 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Es ist halt einfach ärgerlich wenn einfach einer ankommt und schneller ist... wie sagt man immer?
Shit happens


----------



## Thevike (28. Januar 2009)

Dalmus schrieb:


> Wie wäre es mit: Man ist im Gedränge in der Stadt und sieht ein Taxi. Um dort hin zu kommen, muß man sich zunächst durch's Gedränge wühlen. Man ist schon fast da, als man jemanden einsteigen und das Taxi davonfahren sieht. Derjenige ist gerade erst aus einem Laden gekommen, der seine Tür quasi direkt dort hat, wo das Taxi am Strassenrand stand.
> 
> Hatte man nun mehr Anrecht auf das Taxi, weil man sich (nun umsonst) durch das Gedränge gekämpft hat?
> Oder ist die Situation eben einfach nur... ärgerlich?


auch der Vergleich ist nicht 100% richtig.
Du Vergisst die Komponente, dass der Einsteigende WEIß das gleich jemand da ist, der rein möchte.
Überarbeitetes Szenario:

Man ist im Gedränge der Stadt und ruft einen Freund an, dass man gleich das Taxi das da vorne steht nehmen möchte und um dort hin zu kommen müsse man sich zunächst durch's Gedränge wühlen.
Man ist schon fast da, als der Freund, den man anrief, in das Taxi springt und das Taxi davon fahren sieht.

Ist DAS nun nur ärgerlich oder böse Absicht?


----------



## barbarella (28. Januar 2009)

Dalmus schrieb:


> Genau. Ich farme in Gebiet X seit Urzeiten. Ich kenne die Spawnpunkte der Vorkommen und kenne ebenfalls die Routen der Mobs. Viele von ihnen kenne ihc inzwischen auch mit Vornamen.
> Nun entdecke ich den kleinen, gelben Punkt auf der Minimap, fliege hin und sehe, daß ein Mob (Klaus) gerade nahe am Vorkommen steht. Aus Erfahrung weiß ich ja, daß er sich dort gleich wieder ein wenig wegbewegt und ich dann unbemerkt das Vorkommen plündern kann.
> Während ich nun dann dort schwebe und kurz warte, kommt ein ander Spieler und verwickelt den armen Klaus in einen Kampf.
> 
> ...




wenn du respekt vor deinen mitspielern hättest dann würdest du es ihm überlassen... denn du kennst ja offensichtlich alle spawnpunkte von erzen mitsamt den dazugehörigen mobs in der gegend in und auswendig.... also ist es für dich ein klacks zum nächsten zu fliegen.... 

ich weiss nicht ob dir der begriff edelmut etwas sagt... jedoch solltest du davon ausgehen dass nicht jeder ein superfarmer ist und die welt in und auswendig kennt geschweige denn wie du jeden einzelnen mob mit vornamen begrüsst...
der spieler der gerade den mob bekämpft ist offensichtlich nicht so reich an wissen wie du und daher fällt es ihm wesentlich schwerer an die erze zu kommen


----------



## Dalmus (28. Januar 2009)

Thevike schrieb:


> Überarbeitetes Szenario:
> 
> Man ist im Gedränge der Stadt und ruft einen Freund an, dass man gleich das Taxi das da vorne steht nehmen möchte und um dort hin zu kommen müsse man sich zunächst durch's Gedränge wühlen.
> Man ist schon fast da, als der Freund, den man anrief, in das Taxi springt und das Taxi davon fahren sieht.
> ...


In dem Fall wäre aber dann auch derjeenige, der tatsächlich das Vorkommen abbaut einer aus der Gilde, oder jemand von der Friendlist...
Das gibt dem Fall eine ganz ander Dimension, die wir so im Thread noch gar nicht hatten. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## barbarella (28. Januar 2009)

Dalmus schrieb:


> Der Vergleich bedarf imho einigen kleinen Änderungen.
> Ich rufe ja schließlich kein Vorkommen und warte dann darauf.
> 
> 
> ...




noch eine änderung: ich stehe am taxi habe die tür geöffnet und in der hand ... dann werde ich von einem passanten nach der uhrzeit oder nach einem weg gefragt.... springst du dann hinter meinem rücken ins taxi?


----------



## Dalmus (28. Januar 2009)

barbarella schrieb:


> wenn du respekt vor deinen mitspielern hättest dann würdest du es ihm überlassen... denn du kennst ja offensichtlich alle spawnpunkte von erzen mitsamt den dazugehörigen mobs in der gegend in und auswendig.... also ist es für dich ein klacks zum nächsten zu fliegen....


Hm, was das mit Respekt vor dem Mitspieler zu tun hat, das mußt Du mir noch erklären.
Wenn derjenige stattdessen gewartet hätte, dann hätte er gesehen zu welchem Zeitpunkt ich hinrenne und abbaue... dann hätte er was gelernt.
Aber in der Beziehung sind die meisten leider nicht lernfähig. *seufz*



barbarella schrieb:


> ich weiss nicht ob dir der begriff edelmut etwas sagt... jedoch solltest du davon ausgehen dass nicht jeder ein superfarmer ist und die welt in und auswendig kennt geschweige denn wie du jeden einzelnen mob mit vornamen begrüsst...
> der spieler der gerade den mob bekämpft ist offensichtlich nicht so reich an wissen wie du und daher fällt es ihm wesentlich schwerer an die erze zu kommen


a) siehe oben.
b) Edelmut? Spiele ich Pala? Oo Nein, nur ein Scherz. Ich bin sogar ganz froh, daß wir nun endlich von den Begriffen "Anstand", "Höflichkeit", "Fairniss" und dergleichen wegkommen und das Überlassen eines Vorkommens als edelmütig betrachten. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



So, der Feierabend naht...  aber ich schau bestimmt später in der Nacht wieder vorbei. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Edit:


barbarella schrieb:


> noch eine änderung: ich stehe am taxi habe die tür geöffnet und in der hand ... dann werde ich von einem passanten nach der uhrzeit oder nach einem weg gefragt.... springst du dann hinter meinem rücken ins taxi?


Bei dem Vergleich würde ich sagen, daß Du ingame bereits am looten bist. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Thevike (28. Januar 2009)

Dalmus schrieb:


> In dem Fall wäre aber dann auch derjeenige, der tatsächlich das Vorkommen abbaut einer aus der Gilde, oder jemand von der Friendlist...
> Das gibt dem Fall eine ganz ander Dimension, die wir so im Thread noch gar nicht hatten.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Die Metaphorik "Freund" war nötig um zu erklären warum du jemanden anrufst. Barbarella hat meine Version (sinngemäß gleich) in etwas anderen Worten.


----------



## barbarella (28. Januar 2009)

Dalmus schrieb:


> Hm, was das mit Respekt vor dem Mitspieler zu tun hat, das mußt Du mir noch erklären.
> Wenn derjenige stattdessen gewartet hätte, dann hätte er gesehen zu welchem Zeitpunkt ich hinrenne und abbaue... dann hätte er was gelernt.
> Aber in der Beziehung sind die meisten leider nicht lernfähig. *seufz*
> 
> ...




ich komme immer mehr zu dem schluss dass du dich für einen helden im spiel hälst... nicht jeder spieler verbringt super viel zeit im spiel um akribisch die routen der mobs ausfindig zu machen.... es gibt auch gelegenheitsspieler die gar keine zeit haben um extra farmen zu gehen ... sondern das erz/blume/leder nimmt wenn es ihnen gerade "über den weg läuft"


----------



## barbarella (28. Januar 2009)

Dalmus schrieb:


> Hm, was das mit Respekt vor dem Mitspieler zu tun hat, das mußt Du mir noch erklären.
> Wenn derjenige stattdessen gewartet hätte, dann hätte er gesehen zu welchem Zeitpunkt ich hinrenne und abbaue... dann hätte er was gelernt.
> Aber in der Beziehung sind die meisten leider nicht lernfähig. *seufz*
> 
> ...



nein ich stehe auf einer blume/erz (taxi) und kloppe den mob (fragender passant)


----------



## Viorel (28. Januar 2009)

Rl besorgen, Problem erledigt


----------



## Imladmorgul (28. Januar 2009)

Der Anstand würde es gebieten, dass ein Spieler Deiner Fraktion sich nicht am umkämpften Rohstoff vergreift. Aber Anstand haben die wenigsten Leute in WoW. Klaut mir also einer der anderen Fraktion "meinen" Rohstoff vor der Nase weg, sage ich "da hat er aber Glück gehabt". Klaut mir ein Spieler meiner eigenen Fraktion was weg, setze ich ihn auf meine Ignore-Liste. Das macht demjenigen zwar nix aus, weil ers ja nicht mitbekommt, aber ich minimiere damit die Gefahr, jemals mit so jemanden in Kontakt zu kommen - sei es beim Handeln oder in einer Gruppe oder gar auf meiner Freundesliste.


----------



## Geowin (28. Januar 2009)

Laeknishendr schrieb:


> Man kann dagegen absolut nichts machen.
> Es ist, wie schon Voroposter schrieben, eine Frage des Anstandes innheralb der Fraktion.
> 
> Wenn der Gegner es klaut, dann ist es ja was anderes und man kann nur hoffen auf einem PvP Realm zu sein
> ...




Im Realem Leben wird unlauteres Handeln und Betrug bestraft. Davon mal ganz ab, geh in 1k winter Farmen wenn du auf einem PvE Server bist - die meisten Hordis trauen sich nicht ausserhalb der Schlachtzeiten nen Alli zu haun (zumindest nicht bei uns) weil sie dann meist tierisch aufs fressbrett kriegen.


----------



## Thevike (28. Januar 2009)

Dalmus schrieb:


> Edit:
> 
> Bei dem Vergleich würde ich sagen, daß Du ingame bereits am looten bist.
> 
> ...


Darum gehts doch gar nicht! Die Aussage des Vergleiches ist, dass dir scheißegal ist, ob jemand sich bereits OFFENSICHTLICH um das Erz kümmert oder nicht. Eine Beschäftigung des Taxis (Tür offen halten) kannst du deuten wie du willst, aber es sagt in jedem Fall, das dieses Erz besetzt ist. Dem Taxifahrer wärs nur Recht, wenn er so schnell wie möglich los kann, aber es gehört sich in dem Augenblick einfach nicht ins Taxi einzusteigen, so gerne du auch Auto fahren magst (um nichts anderes, als immer MEHR haben, also Lustgewinn, gehts ja. Da du die Routen schon AUSWENDIG KENNST scheinst du ja nicht wirklich Bedarf zu haben.).

Wenn du aber völlig frei von Moralvorstellungen bist kann ich nur sagen: GZ! Du bist der perfekte Kapitalist, auf Gewinn ausgelegt und nach dir die Sintflut!


----------



## Ttroxor (28. Januar 2009)

Tja, das erinnert mich noch an meine Zeit als Lowie-
bei Erzvorkommen gabs da immer den schnelleren 70er mit Epic-Mount usw.
Klaut man dir ewig das Erz vor der Nase-
bist einfach zu schwach/langsam etc.....

So ist nun mal das Leben - ob Real oder im Game - der Stärkere gewinnt
auch wenn ich das persönlich nicht für Richtig finde.


----------



## Kitamori (28. Januar 2009)

Ich sag mal so : Wenn es ein Spieler anderer Fraktion ist, geht es mir total am Ar... vorbei und loote ihm das Erz weg. Wenn ich alles in meinen Taschen verstaut habe, winke ich ihm noch fröhlich und schwing mich aufs Flugmount.

Wenn es ein Spieler eigener Fraktion ist, finde ICH ( und das ist meine Meinung ) sollte man dem Spieler als Strafe -20 Bergbau Skillpunkte abziehen...

Sowas find ich unter aller Sau..

Soviel dazu.


----------



## m@r1@n (28. Januar 2009)

dalmus da bin ich mit barbarella aber einer meinung, das triffts ziemlich gut sonst machen wirs halt mit geschlossener tür und einem winkenden fahrer^^


----------



## Maiar (28. Januar 2009)

Diese Ansichten zum Verhalten im Spiel und Umgang mit Mitmenschen, besonders die Aussage, des eigenartigen, undefinierbarem Etwas aus Potsdam und des Typen mit der Ente als Avatar, zeugt wohl deutlich von der asozialen und geistig und seelisch unterentwickelten WoW- und WAR-Community.


----------



## Kehro (28. Januar 2009)

Das ist ja aber leider nicht nur beim Erz so. 
Heute wieder die Tägliche bei den Kalu`ak in der Drachenöde gemacht. Welpen sammeln toll. Ich hau mich mit deren Mutti und 2-3 die mich auch sehr mochten und da kommt so ein Dudu in Flugform und die Welpis waren weg.


----------



## Dalmus (28. Januar 2009)

barbarella schrieb:


> ich komme immer mehr zu dem schluss dass du dich für einen helden im spiel hälst... nicht jeder spieler verbringt super viel zeit im spiel um akribisch die routen der mobs ausfindig zu machen....


Weißt Du... ich mag einfach Gold. Man kann sich ingame davon so viele tolle Gimmicks kaufen. Und um an Gold zu kommen, habe ich eine ganze Zeit lang Kräuter in einem bestimmten Gebiet gefarmt - und das werktags so ziemlich täglich vor der Arbeit jeweils etwa 30 Minuten.
Nach einiger Zeit kennt man die Pappenheimer auf seiner Route einfach. Warum ich mich deswegen für einen Helden im Spiel halten sollte ist mir etwas schleierhaft.



Thevike schrieb:


> Darum gehts doch gar nicht! Die Aussage des Vergleiches ist, dass dir scheißegal ist, ob jemand sich bereits OFFENSICHTLICH um das Erz kümmert oder nicht.


In dem Fall sollte man aber klar definieren, wie die Ingame-Situation zu dem Vergleich aussehen sollte... Ich glaube, die letzte benannte Ingamesituation war, daß jemand auf seinem Flugmount sitzt und "darauf wartet, daß Mobs aus dem Weg geräumt werden".



Thevike schrieb:


> Wenn du aber völlig frei von Moralvorstellungen bist kann ich nur sagen: GZ! Du bist der perfekte Kapitalist, auf Gewinn ausgelegt und nach dir die Sintflut!


Wenn das "Du" auf mich gemünzt ist, dann muß ich das leider zurückweisen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lokibu (28. Januar 2009)

Dalmus schrieb:


> Ich glaube, die letzte benannte Ingamesituation war, daß jemand auf seinem Flugmount sitzt und "darauf wartet, daß Mobs aus dem Weg geräumt werden".



Genau das mache ich auch, sobald ich sehe, dass sich noch jemand dem Erz nähert. Allerdings denke ich dabei, dass ich bestimmt net so blöd sein werde und die Mobs angreife, während der andere sich an das Erz ranmacht. Ansonsten legt euch einen Farmchar an mit Pet, dann kann keiner mehr Erz klauen.


----------



## Black Cat (28. Januar 2009)

Cyrus_the_Virus schrieb:


> steht auf irgendeinem erz ein name? '"gepachtet von".... ich glaube nicht, also ship happens.


zu erst einmal heiß das shit und nich ship 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



und, shit happens???

ähnliches beispiel: man zieht sich, wegen ner stupieden kill quest, ein paar mobs zusammen um sie auf einmal zu legen (als beruf hat man ledern) alle sind down und man ist grad beim looten um sie anschließend noch zu kürschnern, kommt ein "0815" 80er vorbei und will einem die weg kürschnern wärend man noch beim looten ist, is das auch shit happens? das schon ehr "mobklau"!


----------



## barbarella (28. Januar 2009)

Kehro schrieb:


> Das ist ja aber leider nicht nur beim Erz so.
> Heute wieder die Tägliche bei den Kalu`ak in der Drachenöde gemacht. Welpen sammeln toll. Ich hau mich mit deren Mutti und 2-3 die mich auch sehr mochten und da kommt so ein Dudu in Flugform und die Welpis waren weg.




das gleiche hatte ich gestern.... 

naja.... man muss sich wohl damit abfinden dass es genügend arschlochkinder gibt leider sind diese auch noch stolz darauf...

auf jeden fall kann man hier sicherlich nicht nachholen was die eltern versäumt haben..

beim zappen bin ich gerade kurz an rtl vorbeigeschlittert wo dsds läuft ... ich hörte nur den satz " ich bin ... und komme von dortmund" ... ok, schnell weiterschalten...  das gleiche sollte man hier bei einigen kommentaren und einstellungen machen insbesondere wenn man solche leute ingame trifft


----------



## Dalmus (29. Januar 2009)

barbarella schrieb:


> beim zappen bin ich gerade kurz an rtl vorbeigeschlittert wo dsds läuft ... ich hörte nur den satz " ich bin ... und komme von dortmund" ... ok, schnell weiterschalten...  das gleiche sollte man hier bei einigen kommentaren und einstellungen machen insbesondere wenn man solche leute ingame trifft


Es wird Dich überaschen, aber das geht hier auch. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Niemand zwingt Dich diesen Thread zu lesen oder Dich an der Diskussion zu beteiligen. Das tust Du aus freien Stücken. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## barbarella (29. Januar 2009)

Dalmus schrieb:


> Es wird Dich überaschen, aber das geht hier auch.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...




ganz tolle antwort und einer sachlichen diskussion wirklich gerecht... frei nach dem motto wenn es dir nicht passt dann gehe doch woanders hin... o wei o wei.... 

aber danke dass du mich auf meinen freien willen aufmerksam machst .. ohne dich hätte ich fast vergessen dass ich nicht auf jeden scheiss antworten muss .. und wird ab diesem posting auch nicht mehr passieren .. denn es ist müssig eine diskussion mit jemandem zu führen der des diskutierens nicht mächtig ist und die sachlichkeit verloren hat .. nur postet des postens willen....


----------



## Angharad (29. Januar 2009)

Aku schrieb:


> Auch wenn´s ein Spiel ist - ich verhalte mich da in mancherlei Hinsicht schon so, wie ich mich auch im RL verhalte. Dazu gehört halt auch, dass ich Leuten, die ganz offensichtlich auf einem Erzbrocken stehend Mobs bekämpfen, nicht die Brocken unter den Füßen weg kloppe. Das ist einfach ein gieriges, unfreundliches Verhalten und für mich scheint es dann auch sofort so, dass diese Leute auch im RL ziemlich egoistische, unfreundliche Typen sein müssen....
> 
> Nur weil man im Spiel anonym ist, muss man sich ja nicht gleich wie der letzte Trottel benehmen.



ich sehe es genauso wie Aku T.
wenn es sich um etwas "Selteneres" wie ein Titanvorkommen handelt, warte ich schonmal bis der andere Spieler seine Mobs umgehauen hat und versichere mich, ob er zufällig dort steht oder wirklich auf das Vorkommen scharf ist. Einfach eine Sache von Anstand, und die Ausrede "das ist doch ein böser Hordler/Allianzler/wasweißichwer" zieht bei mir nicht.. es sitzt immer noch ein Mensch vorm Computer.

lg
Anghi


----------



## Cornflakes the Tankpaladin (29. Januar 2009)

Auch wenn ich sehe jemand sich mit Mobs prügeln in der Nähe eines Erzvorkommen warte ich ab ob er dort ist wegen des Erzes.(egal ob Alli oder Hordler)
Falls die Person low HP ist helfe ich schnell den Mob umzuhauen und/oder gebe der Person ein Heal.
Wenn aber ein Satz kommt wie "Hau ab das ist mein ERZ!" hat er pech gehabt und landet auch gleich auf Ignore, das Erz schnapp ich mir dann natürlich.

Schade aber das die mehrzahl aller Spieler in diesem fall nicht so denken wie ich.


----------



## Maladin (29. Januar 2009)

Cornflakes schrieb:


> Schade aber das die mehrzahl aller Spieler in diesem fall nicht so denken wie ich.



Ich verstehe nicht, wie du und viele andere immer auf eine "Mehrzahl" der Spieler kommen. Ich beobachte das Verhalten so gut wie nie. Von 20 Nodes, die ich anfliege, ist an 3 oder vieren einer dran und beschäftigt oder ich bin kurz davor abzubauen und bekomme Besuch.

Ich habe bisher vielleicht 1-2 mal wirklich ärgerliches Verhalten mitbekommen. Daraus kann man nicht auf eine Mehrzahl schließen. Ihr solltet das ganze objektiv betrachten. Die wenigen Spieler mit Fehlverhalten fallen nur dummerweise immer eher auf, als der Spieler der für einen passt.

/wink maladin


----------



## Cornflakes the Tankpaladin (29. Januar 2009)

Es geht darum wenn einer vor einem Vorkommen steht und sich gerade mit Mobs am prügeln ist.

Es ist aber wiklich so das wenn mal ein Spieler in der nähe ist meistens versucht die situation auszunutzen. Schon viel zu oft miterlebt beim Questen vor allem im Lowlvl bereich das z.b. der andere Spieler wartet bis man in einem Kampf verwickelt ist mit dem Mob der vor dem Erz/Kiste/Kraut steht damit er in aller ruhe sich das schnappen kann und dann wieder abhauen.. am ende gibts ein Emote "XYZ lacht Euch aus." und weg ist er.


----------



## Genomchen (29. Januar 2009)

*** ***

@Maladin
Jop, stimme dir zu. Wenn man nicht gerade bei nem anderen auf folgen ist, dann ists genauso wie du beschrieben hast.


----------



## barbarella (29. Januar 2009)

Maladin schrieb:


> Ich verstehe nicht, wie du und viele andere immer auf eine "Mehrzahl" der Spieler kommen. Ich beobachte das Verhalten so gut wie nie. Von 20 Nodes, die ich anfliege, ist an 3 oder vieren einer dran und beschäftigt oder ich bin kurz davor abzubauen und bekomme Besuch.
> 
> Ich habe bisher vielleicht 1-2 mal wirklich ärgerliches Verhalten mitbekommen. Daraus kann man nicht auf eine Mehrzahl schließen. Ihr solltet das ganze objektiv betrachten. Die wenigen Spieler mit Fehlverhalten fallen nur dummerweise immer eher auf, als der Spieler der für einen passt.
> 
> /wink maladin




ein bis zweimal ist sehr wenig .. ich habe es schon öfter erlbt.... aber von der mehrzahl möchte ich auch nicht sprechen... das wäre sehr übertrieben.. 

was ich nur nicht verstehe ist... das hier menschen schreiben dass sie es (oder sich) auch noch gut finden wenn sie anderen das spiel schwer machen...


----------



## Maladin (29. Januar 2009)

barbarella schrieb:


> ein bis zweimal ist sehr wenig .. ich habe es schon öfter erlbt.... aber von der mehrzahl möchte ich auch nicht sprechen... das wäre sehr übertrieben..
> 
> was ich nur nicht verstehe ist... das hier menschen schreiben dass sie es (oder sich) auch noch gut finden wenn sie anderen das spiel schwer machen...



Sagen wir mal so - es gab auf dem Schulhof immer kleine Jungs, die den anderen das Essensgeld geklaut haben oder sie einfach nur ein wenig rumgeschubbst haben. Die waren einfach die Könige unter den anderen.. ihres Kalibers 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Das kommt aber nicht bei jedem an. 

Ich finde die cooler die mir mal was zustecken, wenn ich Mats brauche für irgend etwas - ich gebe ja auch. Vergiss den Rest! Ignoriere einfach die Störfaktoren, wie einige dieser "Powernerver" im Spiel das Spiel selbst ignorieren und meinen sich so profilieren zu müssen.

/wink maladin


----------



## barbarella (29. Januar 2009)

Maladin schrieb:


> Sagen wir mal so - es gab auf dem Schulhof immer kleine Jungs, die den anderen das Essensgeld geklaut haben oder sie einfach nur ein wenig rumgeschubbst haben. Die waren einfach die Könige unter den anderen.. ihres Kalibers
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...




grundsätzlich gebe ich dir recht... ich ignoriere mehr oder weniger so etwas auch im spiel.. 

hier in den foren möchte ich jedoch immer wieder zum ausdruck bringen dass solch ein verhalten nicht wirklich toll ist... 

denn es lesen hier auch "junge" menschen denen man evtl. noch a bisserl was mit auf dem weg geben könnte wie es eigentlich laufen sollte.. 

ich will hier nicht den moralapostel spielen... aber ein vernünftiges "vorbild" kann nicht schaden


----------



## ssp_founder (29. Januar 2009)

man kann einen gm wegen erzklau anschreiben ? und was soll er machen?  ich wußte noch nicht mal das sowas geahndet werden kann. muß wohl an deutschen servern liegen. recht und ordnung in einer verbugten virtuellen welt. klobt sich ein bergbauer vor einer pflanze mit nem mod. oder,  erscheint der beteilgte oder besser gesagt beklaute erst nachdem man abgebaut hat, weil die grafik nicht nachkam.  diese umgebung bringt es mit sich, daß virtuelle spieler untereinander sich nicht berücksichtigen müssen. anders beispiel: steht ein ally und ein hordler nebeneinander in eisenschmiede und der hordler angelt. darauf hin wird der hordler von anderen allies virtuell getötet. hordler loggt sich auf einen ally char um und beschwert sich. was das soll? ob man jetzt einen horler erz klaut oder einem ally.... es gibt soviel erz im realm das die ganzen ah preise im a..... sind. also kann das klauen nicht schlimm sein. titan gibt reichlich. saronit ist vergleichbar mit kupfer. respelt rum und aufmersamkeit sind sachen aus dem rl. in wow kannste jeden anspucken und nix passiert. in sturmwind werden virtuelle kinder von der horde getötet. und ? ist das mord? ist dann erzklau eine art von diebstahl oder nur eine unbedeutende handlung in einer simulierten welt.


----------



## ssp_founder (29. Januar 2009)

man kann einen gm wegen erzklau anschreiben ? und was soll er machen?  ich wußte noch nicht mal das sowas geahndet werden kann. muß wohl an deutschen servern liegen. recht und ordnung in einer verbugten virtuellen welt. klobt sich ein bergbauer vor einer pflanze mit nem mod. oder,  erscheint der beteilgte oder besser gesagt beklaute erst nachdem man abgebaut hat, weil die grafik nicht nachkam.  diese umgebung bringt es mit sich, daß virtuelle spieler untereinander sich nicht berücksichtigen müssen. anders beispiel: steht ein ally und ein hordler nebeneinander in eisenschmiede und der hordler angelt. darauf hin wird der hordler von anderen allies virtuell getötet. hordler loggt sich auf einen ally char um und beschwert sich. was das soll? ob man jetzt einen horler erz klaut oder einem ally.... es gibt soviel erz im realm das die ganzen ah preise im a..... sind. also kann das klauen nicht schlimm sein. titan gibt reichlich. saronit ist vergleichbar mit kupfer. respelt rum und aufmersamkeit sind sachen aus dem rl. in wow kannste jeden anspucken und nix passiert. in sturmwind werden virtuelle kinder von der horde getötet. und ? ist das mord? ist dann erzklau eine art von diebstahl oder nur eine unbedeutende handlung in einer simulierten welt.


----------



## [KoA-Mory] (29. Januar 2009)

Maladin schrieb:


> Sagen wir mal so - es gab auf dem Schulhof immer kleine Jungs, die den anderen das Essensgeld geklaut haben oder sie einfach nur ein wenig rumgeschubbst haben. Die waren einfach die Könige unter den anderen.. ihres Kalibers
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Ich war auch des öfteren in dieser Erzklaugeschichte ( gibt es dieses Wort? ) verwickelt. Mein handeln sieht so aus:
1) Erzklauer wird angewispertanke schön,
2) Erzklauer wispert zurück mit aggresiven Wortlaut,
3) Erzklauer wird auf Igno gesetzt.
4) Erzklauer wird gleich vor Wut explodieren.


----------



## Dalmus (29. Januar 2009)

barbarella schrieb:


> ganz tolle antwort und einer sachlichen diskussion wirklich gerecht... frei nach dem motto wenn es dir nicht passt dann gehe doch woanders hin... o wei o wei....


Aha, Du schweifst vom Thema ab, erhebst Dich arrogant über eine andere Person, die im Fernsehen (höchstwahrscheinlich sehr nervös) eine falsche Präposition gebrauchte (wobei es auch durchbar denkbar wäre, daß dies in Dortmund üblich ist) und hast dann mal ganz schnell weitergeschaltet und wünschtest, das könnte man auch hier tun.
Und jetzt wirfst Du mir Unsachlichkeit vor?



barbarella schrieb:


> denn es ist müssig eine diskussion mit jemandem zu führen der des diskutierens nicht mächtig ist und die sachlichkeit verloren hat .. nur postet des postens willen....


Und wieder einmal eine völlig unsachliche Unterstellung.
Du scheinst meine Intention noch immer nicht begriffen zu haben, verurteilst mich aber schon wieder.



barbarella schrieb:


> ich will hier nicht den moralapostel spielen... aber ein vernünftiges "vorbild" kann nicht schaden


Dann hast Du Dein Ziel verfehlt, denn genau das ist es, was Du und einige andere hier tun: Andere Spieler verurteilen und den Moralapostel spielen.
Genau das ist es unter anderem auch was mich an der ganzen Diskussion so stört. Die ganze Zeit wird mit Wertebegriffen wwie Anstand, Moral, Fairniss, Höflichkeit, Edelmut, etc. um sich geschmissen - im Grunde ist es aber so wie Eli schon sagte, daß die meisten hier aus purem Egoismus handeln. Sie wwollen das Vorkommen haben und das wollen sie so sehr, daß sie sogar hingehen und andere Spieler anschreiben, die das Vorkommen letztendlich abgebaut haben. Entweder mit dem Ziel es ihm noch abzuluchsen, oder mit dem Ziel ihm wegen seines "Fehlverhaltens" ins Gewissen zu reden (damit er einem das nächste mal das Vorkommen überläßt).
So viel Heuchelei und Scheinheiligkeit wie in diesem Thread zu sehen (und nachzulesen) ist findet man ansonsten wohl nur in der katholischen Kirche.

Ein Erz ist ein Erz ist ein Erz und ich schätze, daß viele Leute gar nicht nachvollziehen können, warum wegen so einer Kleinigkeit eine Diskussion geführt wird, die inzwischen bei Seite 19 angelangt ist.

Das zweite, das mich an der Diskussion stört, ist daß hier die gannze Zeit verallgemeinert wird. Es gibt verschiedene Situationen im Spiel, bei denen Streitigkeiten um das Anrecht auf ein Vorkommen entstehen können.
Leider wurde hier versäumt diese in irgendeiner Art zu klassifizieren, um überhaupt eine sachliche Diskussion möglich zu machen.
Im Grunde müßten wir also noch immer von der ursprünglichen Situation, die der TE erlebt hat, ausgehen, und in der Situation stand er offensichtlich nicht direkt auf dem Vorkommen, wo es ihm unter dem Poppes weg abgebaut wurde. Augenscheinlich stand er sogar so weit weg vom Vorkommen, daß er nichtmal gesehen hat, wie ein anderer Spieler es abgebaut hat.


----------



## Tünnemann72 (29. Januar 2009)

Findet ihr nicht langsam, dass diese Debatte suboptimale Auswüchse erreicht hat ? Man kann es auch übertreiben  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## SilverGER (29. Januar 2009)

Dieser Thread fällt zeitlich fast genau zusammen mit der Situation,
die mit gestern das erste mal passiert ist: ich stehe auf dem Erz,
kloppe den Mob, und ein Spieler der gleichen Fraktion kommt an,
und baut ab...

1. whisper an ihn "Dreht Euch nicht um, der Erzklau geht um"
2. ignore-Liste auf und neuen Eintrag gemacht 
3. lustig und frohen Mutes weitergefarmt




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------

